# First cycle of clomid- very scared- any advice?



## Vadergarth

Hi,
I am new to the site, and it feels rather strange, but very liberating to have the opportunity to talk to people going through the same thing as me.  My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years, and have just been out on chlomid due to "unexplained infertility". My period was very late this month, 36 days, which was torture, and am on day 1 of clomid.  I am very nervous about the side affects, and wondered how others have coped on it?  Are those of you being scanned to check egg production on Nhs, as I was denied this by my consultant.

Any words of wisdom gratefully received x


----------



## elli78

hey
i have also just joined the site, so am very new to all this, I'm sure there will be loads of really great advice from everyone. 
My advice would be to try and take the clomid at night to minimise any side effects, although prob too late if you're already on day one. 
I did get scanned but only on the first cycle. 
i had bloating and night sweats but stick with it. lots of people manage to fall on clomid. loads of luck to you both
x


----------



## Vadergarth

Thank you very much for the advice. Was sweating all night, had to take pjs off! X


----------



## Hails

hi  


Side effect for me-
                              crazy mood swing and nervous tension     ( terrible to deal with at times)
                              Spaced out feeling
                              Aniexty
                              Ovarian cysts ( developed 2)
                              Painful periods
                              Hot flushes, acne, trouble sleeping, headaches and bloated tummy, feeling sick.
                              very tearful  cry at anything 

Some girls don't get any and few sysptoms but I'm not one of them....
You got to keep your mind busy and not think about it to much, sounds easy but its not! You will get to know the length of your cycle and your cm through time, this will help with you bms. I purchased the clear blue ovulating monitor and it is fantastic. Give's you high fertility days and two peak days for bms. 

im not receiving any scans or bloods. i am left on my own as my clinic is 1hour half away...

clomid is a hard drug to cope with.. i have been on it 13months and still not pregnant. im on the waiting list or io injections... this is my last month on clomid... still waiting to ovulate, expect your periods to be late with cloimd,a lot of girls experience that. 

take your vitamins b12,b6 and folic acid... im now receiving acupuncture and im on a tablet called nuan gong yun zi wan... you can google it to read the reviews. just keep positive if you can...


----------



## Lisymb

hey....
I started my first round of clomid 12 days ago... taking 50 mg day 2-6.  I had some really bad night sweats and hot flushes from about day 5-8.  They wore off slightly but since ovulating i am once again melting at night! My poor DH doesnt know what to do to help! last night i got the summer duvet out to help me sleep! I have also felt quite sick at times and for the last 3 days had really pain cramping and ovulation pains, presumably because i havent ovulated in such a long time.
In terms of scanning i think it depends on the clinic.  I am meant to be scanned for the first month but because it fell over xmas they didnt do it, so will just go next one instead.  After ebing scanned the once i wont have it again.  Some other girls are scanned and have blood tests every month though.  If your not getting scanned id advise getting yourself some Ovulation tests, which will at least give you some idea of what is going on 
There are lots of people on here who can help and will offer support so dont be affraid to ask! 
xxx


----------



## starzle72

Hi. I felt very odd for the first few days but then it eased off. Hot flushes were the worst symptom for me. 
Stay positive, I ov and conceived first round (then mc at 9 weeks). About to start 2nd round. 
It's funny but I felt totally different on Clomid, I really belive it boosted my fertility. I wasnt ovulating before it, I'm convinced. 
Good luck


----------



## Vadergarth

Thank you all so much for the advice.  I felt like I was going through the menopause today at work, was baking!  I have been seeing a fantastic acupuncturist for over a year now, she is my guardian angel I am convinced.  I will ask her about those tablets.  We have used the clear blue fertility monitoring machine, which you put the sticks in to, which gave us high/med/low fertility readings, is this different to an ovulation test kit?  

Thanks girlies,
really do feel like there are others that understand how difficult all of this is.x


----------



## heavenly

Was just about to start a thread exactly like this one!!!

I am in the same boat hun.    

I will be starting tomorrow, 50mg Clomid.    My FS only wants me to try with it for 3 months though, after that, we have to decide whether we go ahead with ICSI with egg donation.  So it's a big year ahead whatever happens!!

The reason I am worried about side effects is that I am on anti depressants and when I first went on them, I had terrible side effects, anxiety, no appetite, night sweats etc.... But if it has to be, it has to be!!    The side effects did pass and if it works, won't it be worth it!!    

I am going to be scanned between day 10 & day 14.  Having to go private because of my age.

Shall we keep each other company?  And stop each other going nuts?


----------



## Vadergarth

Ah, such a great feeling to know that I am not alone!  I keep saying this on these posts, but it really is like a weight has been lifted somehow, and we can most certainly try to keep each other sane!  I totally understand about your worries about the tablets, I don't know about you, but am such a control freak, and hate the thought of not knowing what they are going to do to me, but like you say, it'll all be worth it in the end I hope.  My GP only given me 3 months too, as he seemed a bit unsure as to why my consultant has prescribed them, as I appear to be ovulating, but I guess she must know what she is doing.  My hot flushes have subsided a lot, which is good, but just feel so tired.  How are you feeling?  x


----------



## Cay23

Hi, it's a while ago now, but I had 11 cycles of Clomid (prescribed as 6+6). Throughout I didn't have any scans, however I did have day 21 progesterone bloods taken to check I'd ovulated (and then day 28 if I hadn't) by the nurse at my gp's surgery. For the 1st 3 cycles I had bloods done each cycle and then as and when (they got used to me phoning up and asking if I could have them  ). I'd also recommend asking if you can have a printout of any bloodwork results (you're entitled to this, I normally ask at reception), as it can explain the results (gives normal levels) and it helps to take it with you if you have to go back to the consultant. I also charted my bbt so I knew when I O'd and took the charts with me to the consultant too! (I love bits of paper  ) Hope this helps   and good luck with your cycles


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Ah, such a great feeling to know that I am not alone! I keep saying this on these posts, but it really is like a weight has been lifted somehow, and we can most certainly try to keep each other sane! I totally understand about your worries about the tablets, I don't know about you, but am such a control freak, and hate the thought of not knowing what they are going to do to me, but like you say, it'll all be worth it in the end I hope. My GP only given me 3 months too, as he seemed a bit unsure as to why my consultant has prescribed them, as I appear to be ovulating, but I guess she must know what she is doing. My hot flushes have subsided a lot, which is good, but just feel so tired. How are you feeling? x


Starting my first one today, decided to take it in the evening! Hope you are feeling ok.  I am trying not to worry about side effects, as worrying will bring on side effects probably!!


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey I'm new to this although have been reading various sites for a while. Thought I'd join this one as just on my first cycle of Clomid after TTC for 18 months following a hyp, lap and ovarian drilling in Sept 11.  Started taking Clomid on day 2 to 6 and now on day 26 and been having normal pmt type symptons which are now easing off so guessing that I'll be on in a few days and on to the next cycle.  Already (stupidly) taken a preg test (is there a short form for this?) which, unsurprisingly at on day 24 was negative...can't seem to stop myself though. 

No obvious Clomid symptons this time for me but started taking it whilst in Asia so my body clock was completely screwed and was all over the place anyhow.  I am only a low dosage but I understand that it changes from month to month person to person. No scan as day 12-15 fell over Christmas, so will have one next time to see whether the follicles are growing and whether to up the dosage.

Are you guys also have a shot to induce ovulation once the follicles have matured? My gynae (is there a short word for this) hasn't mentioned this yet, but I might ask him when I see him as it seems to have some success when there are a couple of good follicles (I don't think they do it if there are lots due to the risk of multiples). 

Anyhow, I keep the whole thing pretty quiet from my friends who are all knee deep in nappies and I  don't want them to start feeling awkward in front of me and being anything but normal, so it will be good to be a bit more open on this!


----------



## Vadergarth

I know what you mean about not wanting to burden your friends, and it's so hard to try and keep everything in perspective on this roller coaster.  I presume you guys are going private?  I am on NHS, so no scanning for me, our consultant has referred us back to my GP, so feel bit like we are back to square one.  Does anyone know who has to refer you for a scan on NHS?  GP or Consultant?  As our GP is fab and very supportive, but don't know if he can actually organise a scan for me.  I have felt like myself for first day today since taking it, still only on day 4 of taking, so feel lots brighter.  

I am exactly the same with preg tests, I use them all the time, why do we put ourselves through it?

Good luck 'heavenly' with your first tablet, best thing not to think about it all, I have driven myself mad over past few days, am exhausted. xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Hey I'm new to this although have been reading various sites for a while. Thought I'd join this one as just on my first cycle of Clomid after TTC for 18 months following a hyp, lap and ovarian drilling in Sept 11. Started taking Clomid on day 2 to 6 and now on day 26 and been having normal pmt type symptons which are now easing off so guessing that I'll be on in a few days and on to the next cycle. Already (stupidly) taken a preg test (is there a short form for this?) which, unsurprisingly at on day 24 was negative...can't seem to stop myself though.
> 
> No obvious Clomid symptons this time for me but started taking it whilst in Asia so my body clock was completely screwed and was all over the place anyhow. I am only a low dosage but I understand that it changes from month to month person to person. No scan as day 12-15 fell over Christmas, so will have one next time to see whether the follicles are growing and whether to up the dosage.
> 
> Are you guys also have a shot to induce ovulation once the follicles have matured? My gynae (is there a short word for this) hasn't mentioned this yet, but I might ask him when I see him as it seems to have some success when there are a couple of good follicles (I don't think they do it if there are lots due to the risk of multiples).
> 
> Anyhow, I keep the whole thing pretty quiet from my friends who are all knee deep in nappies and I don't want them to start feeling awkward in front of me and being anything but normal, so it will be good to be a bit more open on this!


Hey Cas, good to have you on board! x

No idea about shots, but I am very new to this, actually taking my first Clomid tomorrow night, not tonight. My best friend knows but she lives abroad at the mo, haven't told my 2 sisters yet. My sisters know I have been trying for ages so they don't ask me how it's going for fear of upsetting me, but if the clomid doesn't work and I go with ICSI, will obviously have to tell them, as could do with the support!

On the plus side, my best friend had her son at 42 and my younger sis had her son at 40, both fell naturally, without taking anything, so there is always hope!!

Keep in touch! x


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> I know what you mean about not wanting to burden your friends, and it's so hard to try and keep everything in perspective on this roller coaster. I presume you guys are going private? I am on NHS, so no scanning for me, our consultant has referred us back to my GP, so feel bit like we are back to square one. Does anyone know who has to refer you for a scan on NHS? GP or Consultant? As our GP is fab and very supportive, but don't know if he can actually organise a scan for me. I have felt like myself for first day today since taking it, still only on day 4 of taking, so feel lots brighter.
> 
> I am exactly the same with preg tests, I use them all the time, why do we put ourselves through it?
> 
> Good luck 'heavenly' with your first tablet, best thing not to think about it all, I have driven myself mad over past few days, am exhausted. xx


Actually taking first one tomorrow, thought I was to take it CD1 but it's CD2. I have to ring up the hospital to arrange for a scan for CD1-14. I am not sure about being referred for a scan, best to talk to your GP first and take it from there.

Take care.


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi 

Thanks for writing back. 

Vadergarth, yes we are private at the moment, but it's complicated. I had unexplained pelvic pain and GP would not send me to fertility clinic until it had been investigated first. This I didn't understand as the whole thing is surely related. Still, the idea was to send me to a consultant and they would investigate and refer me direct to a Fertility Clinic. However, after a few months my appointment came through and I saw a junior doc (not a Consultant, which was frustrating). She didn't examine me just suggested a laparoscopy and hysterocopy for which the waiting list was 9 months. They also said that they couldn't refer me direct to a Fertility Clinic and would have to send me back to the GP to do this after the op.  Luckily I have Bupa through work and I gave them a call and got an appointment with a private Gynae for "pelvic pain" - they don't cover fertility issues unfortunately.  He immediately booked me in for a Lap and Dye, Hyst to investigate the pain which would also cover the fertility and also due to the PCOS (already diagnosed) suggested Ovarian Drilling at the same time.  

All went well and post op the Gynae suggested testing DH (this came back normal) and then going on Clomid if DH was fine. So, rather than going back to GP and then getting a referral (GP would not prescribe Clomid) we decided to go private for this stage and then go back to the GP for a referral in 6 months if this doesn't work.  I was a bit concerned about this consultant not being a fertility expert, but at least he deals with the right area and I guess at this stage it doesn't need a specialist.  They do do scans on the NHS though, but I guess it depends on the consultant you have, but perhaps ring the hospital now and ask them for one or as your GP si helpful ghe might be able to contact them to arrange it - I think they should be between CD12 and 15 to check the follicle size. But, I know from experience how diffficult it is to contact the NHS consultants and how little information they seem to give.  I just felt like crying after every appointment as I didn't really know what was going on. 

Sorry, very long and boring for you....

Anyway, I am now on CD1 after   arrived in full force this am  - so a 26 day cycle which is unknown for me - I guess it's the drugs. Meant to be taking Clomid days 2-6 but heard that you get better eggs taking it later, so I might try days 3 to 7 this time. Do you know anything about this. 

Heavenly, thanks for the positive story - always helps to hear good news.  

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Morning all! Cas11, you sound like you have been passed from pillar to post like me with your consultant. I just find it so hard to believe how insensitive consultants can be. I was actually booked in to an antenatal clinic by accident a few months ago (this was supposed to be my post lap follow up appt, and my hubby had taken the day off).  I was asked for my "green notes", then outright if I was pregnant in front of all other expectant mums, so burst in to tears. Was horrendous, and my consultant didn't even come out to speak to me/apologise! I have a GP appt on Monday so will ask about blood tests to check for ovulation, and also ask again about a scan. 

Heavenly- how are you feeling? I have finished taking them for this month, so fingers crossed!

Xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Morning all! Cas11, you sound like you have been passed from pillar to post like me with your consultant. I just find it so hard to believe how insensitive consultants can be. I was actually booked in to an antenatal clinic by accident a few months ago (this was supposed to be my post lap follow up appt, and my hubby had taken the day off). I was asked for my "green notes", then outright if I was pregnant in front of all other expectant mums, so burst in to tears. Was horrendous, and my consultant didn't even come out to speak to me/apologise! I have a GP appt on Monday so will ask about blood tests to check for ovulation, and also ask again about a scan.
> 
> Heavenly- how are you feeling? I have finished taking them for this month, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Xx


Hey you! Well took first one last night, I was really nervous, sounds so silly! But I feel fine today. I will ring up to book a scan for CD10-14 this month. Wishing you so much luck this month!! xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Morning all! Cas11, you sound like you have been passed from pillar to post like me with your consultant. I just find it so hard to believe how insensitive consultants can be. I was actually booked in to an antenatal clinic by accident a few months ago (this was supposed to be my post lap follow up appt, and my hubby had taken the day off). I was asked for my "green notes", then outright if I was pregnant in front of all other expectant mums, so burst in to tears. Was horrendous, and my consultant didn't even come out to speak to me/apologise! I have a GP appt on Monday so will ask about blood tests to check for ovulation, and also ask again about a scan.
> 
> Heavenly- how are you feeling? I have finished taking them for this month, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Xx


Yes, it does feel like that sometimes. No-one has been as insensitive as they have to you though - that's shocking!

I took No. 1 last night and all ok so far no symptoms. Heavenly - hope you are feeling ok on yours so far.

Best of luck with your appointment tomorrow Vadergarth.

x


----------



## heavenly

Took 2nd one last night, still feel fine today.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi ladies,

Thought I would join this thread as I am also in a very similar situation to some of you. Having IUI and just started the clomid on Wednesday 4th Jan in the evening. They told me to take 100mg a day which is double the dose I took when I did it a few years back so bit nervous on in case I get too many follicles and they abandon the treatment. Couldn't sleep last night and keep having to have naps during the day because I feel tired. Luckily have very understanding DH   Very anxious to see what my body is doing (have scan next Wed cycle day  and wishing the days away until then.

Milliemoos


----------



## heavenly

Hi Milliemoos.

I have no idea what day to book my scan.  My FS said book it between CD10-14.  How do I know which day?  My cycle ranges from 24-27 each month.  I am going to have to pay for these scans so want to make sure I have them done on the right day!


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Heavenly,

I would give the clinic a call tomorrow and see what they suggest. Personally (but not professionally) speaking I would be booking one in at the earlier date - CD10 and probably doing home ovulation predictor tests from day 7/8. Your cycle length range is exactly the same as mine and on the Clear Blue Ovulation predictor test instructions it gives a guide on what day to start testing according to cycle length. It says "Count the first day of your period as day 1, start testing on the day shown under your cycle length" - 22 = day 5, 23 = 6, 24 = 7, 25 = 8, 26 = 9 and so on..

fyi  - I had IUI a few years back and ovulated on CD12. I think I had two or three scans with a day in between each one.

Hope that helps!

Milliemoos


----------



## Cay23

Heavenly, that's good advice from Milliemoos  With my ovulation induction they started scanning 9 days after the start of my cycle, then I had scans every couple of days until I ovulated. http://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator is quite useful because it gives you a predicted ovulation date based on when you took the Clomid. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## heavenly

Thank you both very much, lots of useful info there.

I do have to pay for these scans though - I don't know how much they are yet but if they are quite dear, we won't be able to run to having a few a month.


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hi Heavenly,
> 
> I would give the clinic a call tomorrow and see what they suggest. Personally (but not professionally) speaking I would be booking one in at the earlier date - CD10 and probably doing home ovulation predictor tests from day 7/8. Your cycle length range is exactly the same as mine and on the Clear Blue Ovulation predictor test instructions it gives a guide on what day to start testing according to cycle length. It says "Count the first day of your period as day 1, start testing on the day shown under your cycle length" - 22 = day 5, 23 = 6, 24 = 7, 25 = 8, 26 = 9 and so on..
> 
> fyi - I had IUI a few years back and ovulated on CD12. I think I had two or three scans with a day in between each one.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Milliemoos


Milliemoos, Just reading your advice to heavenly re scans every other day from day 10 which certainly sounds very sensible. My doc suggested days 12-15 for a scan, but that was probably as my non-clomid cycles were 32 days plus, so I've booked a day 12 scan on that basis. However, my first clomid cycle one was 26 days and I got a faint ovulation test line on day 12 so I'm thinking that if it was ovulation on day 12 and its the same this month, day 12 will probably be too late for me for a scan. Hmmmmmm I guess it's all trial and error at the end of the day and I will just have to see what happens and then try and rectify on cycle 3 if I have got it wrong.

I've no idea how much a scan might cost - I guess it is different from place to place and I can't find any information on my hospital's website about such things and its never something the doctor tells you which is frustrating as you end up getting a shock when you go to pay. It cost over £300 to update my hormone profile recently.... I was more than a little shocked.

Took my 2nd tablet last night and had minor hot flushes and sweats all night - not that unpleasant though, so all good. Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Vadergarth, hope your docs appointment went ok today.
x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Ughh feeling bloated today, is it the Clomid or too much food?? Last night taking the tablets tonight and very glad as I am finding it hard going to sleep at night.

Heavenly - I am sure the cost must vary from clinic to clinic but when I had them done in London (top private clinic) each scan cost £200. It is very expensive and I am so hoping it works for us in the next three months as can't afford anymore for a while after that! Perhaps you won't need to have several scans, that's just what my clinic told me to do. I guess if you take the Ovulation predictor tests (cheapish from supermarket) everyday (from say day 7/, then in theory (assuming you do ovulate in the given cycle) you shouldn't miss your ovulation as they will pick up your Lutenising Hormone (LH) surge which occurs before you ovulate. I know one of the reasons for the scans is they are checking the size of your follicle/s. They told me that once they have reached an appropriate size and if there has been no positive ovulation surge detected an injection of hCG (Pregnyl) will be administered to induce ovulation. Don't know if that would apply to everyone it's just my experience  

Cass11 - perhaps start taking the home Ovulation Predictor tests a few days before your scan is booked in. If you pick up your LH surge before CD12 then would your clinic be able to fit you in for an earlier scan? That way you wouldn't be too late, I think!!

Milliemoos


----------



## heavenly

Thanks again guys, it's so flippin' confusing, isn't it!

Last day for tablet tonight.  No side effects at all, apart from the last couple of nights I have had really fruity dreams!    First dream wasn't with my OH, some guy I had never seen before, second dream was my OH.    Wasn't to do with having a hot sweats, but could have done with a cold shower when I woke up!!    

I have the Clearblue Fertility Monitor so shall start testing as soon as that tells me to.  Good luck ladies.  xxx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi girls, have had really severe nausea and have thrown up over last 2 days (now on day 10). Has anyone else had this? I have been unable to go to work last 2 days, and am really worried about how long this is going to last, as am struggling to keep food down. Went to gp last night, and he just said I have to deal with it, as it's a common side effect.   xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Vadergarth - feel so bad for you. I can't cope at all when I feel sick so totally sympathise! Weird that you have it on cycle day 10 though. I thought, obviously wrongly, that you would get the worst of the symptoms around the time of taking the Clomid. Hope you feel better soon!! 

Milliemoos


----------



## emptyarms89

I keep reading about people having scans while being on clomid is this a normal thing? As the doctors have not mentioned anything about scans. Im on my first cycle of clomid CD4. Also a newbie to this site but loving how helpfull and supportive everyone is and wishes everyone good luck.


----------



## KatemateG

I've been ttc for 2 years, after a laparoscopy showing tubal swelling in October and many blood tests showing I don't ovulate I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid and I am not keen! I feel so ruddy miserable and emotional whilst taking it and the sweats and over heating are gros. Yesterday in London I was sweating buckets like I'd been out running, I was walking along in a short sleeved t shirt with sweat all over my face and trickling down my front. I felt so light headed and thought my heart must have been racing yet when I read it it was really slow. The thing is, in my heart I've moved on. I know its only been 2 months but I'm ready to accept it won't happen now and want to start the adoption process.


----------



## Buttercup79

Thanks for the advice Milliemoos - I have the clearblue monitor, but haven't used it for ages as it just led to disappointment. However, shall get back on good terms with it this month and see how things go...

Vadergarth - that sounds horrific - poor you.  Sending you a big   Hope that it sorts itself out soon. 

KatemateG - you sound like you need a hug too  . Have you been taking the tablets in the morning or at night? I was advised to take them at night so you have the side effects at night and (in theory) sleep through them. What dose are you taking? I'm only on 50mg so side effects are not too bad.  That said, Vadergarth seems to be suffering well after the tablets and if I recall from an earlier post is on 50mg too so that theory probably doesn't bear much weight. 

emptyarms89 - i'm no expert but it seems that every doctor seems to do things differently which is quite confusing. Some people have them and others don't appear to. Milliemoos mentioned in her post that one of the reasons for the scans is to check the follicle size - the bigger the better I think and is a first indicator as to whether it is doing its job, if small follie's the doc might up the dose. I would ask them to do one for you to cover all bases if possible.  

love to all xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - So sorry you are suffering, hopefully it will pass, it's your first cycle, perhaps it's just your body adjusting.  xx

KatemateG - Hugs.      I had these sort of side effects when I was put on ADs, I know what it feels like.  As Cas said, I take them at night and I am on 50mg, but I know it won't be the same for anyone.    Re giving up, if the Clomid doesn't work for me, we will be looking at IVF/ICSI with DE, DE because of my age, there are other options out there, keep reading this site, so much info and lovely people.  xx

Hi to Cas, Milliemoos and emptyarms.  Hope you are all well.  xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - So sorry you are suffering, hopefully it will pass, it's your first cycle, perhaps it's just your body adjusting.  I am only on CD6 at the mo, I am hoping that the side effects don't kick in later for me, but will have to cross that bridge when I come to it.  xx

KatemateG - Hugs.      I had these sort of side effects when I was put on ADs, I know what it feels like.  As Cas said, I take them at night and I am on 50mg, but I know it won't be the same for anyone.    Re giving up, if the Clomid doesn't work for me, we will be looking at IVF/ICSI with DE, DE because of my age, there are other options out there, keep reading this site, so much info and lovely people.  xx

Hi to Cas, Milliemoos and emptyarms.  Hope you are all well.  xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - So sorry you are suffering, hopefully it will pass, it's your first cycle, perhaps it's just your body adjusting.  I am only on CD6, I may get side effects later on, but will have to cross that nasty bridge when I come to it!!  xx

KatemateG - Hugs.      I had these sort of side effects when I was put on ADs, I know what it feels like.  As Cas said, I take them at night and I am on 50mg, but I know it won't be the same for anyone.    Re giving up, if the Clomid doesn't work for me, we will be looking at IVF/ICSI with DE, DE because of my age, there are other options out there, keep reading this site, so much info and lovely people.  xx

Hi to Cas, Milliemoos and emptyarms.  Hope you are all well.  xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Thanks a lot girlies, am feeling slightly more human, which is good, so managed to eat something earlier, and back to work tomorrow, explaining this to my boss should be interesting!  It's just the not knowing if the symptoms are going to last/get worse which is stressing me out.  Am a worry wart and don't like taking any tablets really, so not the best combination!  I am not being offered any scans or blood tests which I keep reading about on here, but am just going to go with it for the first 3 months, then re-assess.

xxxxx


----------



## KatemateG

Thanks ladies for ther .xx


----------



## heavenly

Apologies for the 3 repeat posts.  
  
Well took last Clomid last night, my ClearBlue Fertility Monitor has asked me to test today, which was Low, which I expected.  When I ovulate, it's usually between CD10 and C14, so see what happens this cycle!!

Hugs to everyone.  xx


----------



## emptyarms89

Hi everyone   Hope all are ok.  

Cas11 - Thanks for the advice im going to see my doctoe and see about it.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone, how are you all doing?

Had my scan today and looks like I will probably ovulate on my usual CD12 which will be this Sunday  . Have to go back for another scan on Friday though as they were a little concerned that one too many follicles would mature. They said if more than three of them look like they will then I can't have my IUI this cycle as would run high risk of multiples. Would be so annoying if I don't get my treatment because my clomid dose was too high. Praying all will be ok   

Milliemoos


----------



## heavenly

Hey Milliemoos, good news about you ovulating and I hope the scan goes well.    
  
I tested today and my monitor said High, so it looks like ovulation will be soon, it's only CD8!      

Not sure when to go in for a scan, don't think we can afford it this cycle, might have to wait til next month, especially seeing we might need more than one scan.


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Heavenly. So praying it goes ok tomorrow    What monitor do you use? I am using the clear Blue Ovulation predictor tests where you just get a line (like a pregnancy test) when it picks up your LH surge. How does yours work?


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Thanks Heavenly. So praying it goes ok tomorrow   What monitor do you use? I am using the clear Blue Ovulation predictor tests where you just get a line (like a pregnancy test) when it picks up your LH surge. How does yours work?


I have nicked this from the Clearblue website. 
*
Most home ovulation tests identify the 2 peak fertility days during your cycle by detecting the surge in Luteinising Hormone (LH) that triggers ovulation. The Clearblue Fertility Monitor is unique as it tracks 2 hormones to typically identify up to 6 fertile days - it not only shows you your 2 peak fertility days, it can also inform most women of an extra 1-5 days of high fertility prior to their peak fertility. Since your partner's sperm can survive in your body for several days, making love on all of these days can lead to conception.

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor stores information about your personal hormone patterns and personalises itself.

* It counts the days and tells you which days to test.
* It tells you when you're having Low, High and Peak Fertility days.
* It even warns you when your period is due. This allows you to prepare for your next cycle, or, if you think your period is late, to test for pregnancy.
* It's natural, non-invasive and easy to use.

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor is suitable for women whose natural cycle normally lasts between 21 and 42 days*

Basically, it tells me to start testing, so I use a stick and insert it into the monitor. It will say Low for a a day or a few days, then I get a High, then hopefully a Peak! (usually between CD10-14). I have been using it for a couple of years and I have had peaks more months than I haven't. But my FS wanted me to give Clomid a go any way. I will feel more confident when I have a scan and he tells me it's working, but as I said, can't afford one this month!


----------



## Hails

Hi 
I'm using the cbfmonitor as well. Been using it for a year but something mad going on with it this month. I'm 7dpo according to temping and my monitor had me on my 17th day of high fertility  wot going on? X


----------



## heavenly

Sorry Hails, I have no idea, can you have a word with your GP or your FS about it?

I tested again today, CD9, showing another High.

I have decided to try and get the scan done this cycle.  I am supposed to have a scan between CD10-14.  Problem is CD10 and CD11 are the weekend and it can't be done then, CD12 is my birthday and I am not around so can only do this Monday, I doubt very much they will be able to fit me in at this short notice!  I will be ringing them at lunchtime, if it doesn't pan out will have to wait til next cycle.

Hope all you ladies are ok today.  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Ladies, 

I'm using the CB Fertility Monitor. Pre Clomid I only every had one peak on it and then when I tested (not sure why) with a normal Ovulation stick a few days later it showed I was ovulating but I think that's quite normal with pcocs.  First time back on the CB Monitor this month on CD 8 and have a high....looking forward to seeing what happens..

Hails.. sounds a bit strange this month for you...I'm afraid I can't offer any advice  - maybe the monitor just missed the peak as it may have happened in between testing..

Heavenly - Happy Birthday for Monday - hope the clinic can fit you in. 

Happy Friday to you all... roll on 6pm and hometime... xx


----------



## Hails

Hi girls....

I'm so confused 18days high now... No reason for it.
Ah well hope it works next month for me.


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm using the CB Fertility Monitor. Pre Clomid I only every had one peak on it and then when I tested (not sure why) with a normal Ovulation stick a few days later it showed I was ovulating but I think that's quite normal with pcocs. First time back on the CB Monitor this month on CD 8 and have a high....looking forward to seeing what happens..
> 
> Hails.. sounds a bit strange this month for you...I'm afraid I can't offer any advice - maybe the monitor just missed the peak as it may have happened in between testing..
> 
> Heavenly - Happy Birthday for Monday - hope the clinic can fit you in.
> 
> Happy Friday to you all... roll on 6pm and hometime... xx


Getting my days wrong, it's my age!! It's my birthday Tuesday..I think OH has something planned...I think! If not.....  

The hospital have managed to fit me in at 6pm on Monday, my FS is going to do the scan, it will be CD13. It's costing £120 so I hope it shows something up that is of use! 

Well done with the high, I am still waiting for a peak, fingers crossed for us!! xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Hi everyone,

Heavenly - thanks for info regarding the monitor. I see you are off for a scan on Monday - best of luck with that and happy birthday for Tues 

Hails - seems odd to me but can't offer advise as haven't used the monitor thingy  

AFM - I went for my scan today and it showed movement on 4 follicles on the left ovary. They are still too small for me to be ovulating in the next few days so looks like it will happen next week sometime. Only problem for me is that if all 4 continue to grow then they won't do my IUI procedure at all. This is to avoid a high order multiple pregnancy which I can understand but will be mega disappointed at the same time. Anyway, am continuing to do my testing every morning and have another scan booked for Monday to see what's going on....

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Milliemoos


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi girls,
Hope you all ok. I am on day 14 now, got ovulation reading on my clear blue monitor, was very excited to see that this morning. Now got period type cramps, and back ache, is this normal? Does this just indicate I am ovulating? Xxxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sounds like ovulation pain Vadergarth


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - sounds promising!

Still got a High reading today, still waiting for a Peak.

My scan is tomorrow (CD12), hope it shows something!!


----------



## heavenly

Well, I think I am going to give acupuncture a try, I keep reading great things about it re fertility!

There is a clinic not too far away, they have a guy there who has trained with Zita West!  So at least I know, he knows his stuff re fertility.

Price isn't bad at all - I have emailed the clinic and shall wait for a call back.

£40 - initial consultation
£35 - subsequent sessions

I am sure it will be a good thing for me whatever, positive thinking!!  xx


----------



## Vadergarth

I go to acupuncture twice a month for fertility, it's amazing, they really know why they are doing, mine also is a zita west accredited clinic- you will love it! Xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Heavenly: Your poor DH - hope he really does have something planned for Tues!   Hope your scan is worthwhile today.  

I used to go for acupuncture quite regularly and it definitely helped with moving my cycles on and  I usually go to a local chinese clinic near my work for traditional Chinese medicine acupuncture. However, last year I did the 5 elements acupuncture (sticking the needles into key points quickly rather than leaving it in) with someone trained by Gerard Kite (Kite Clinic) it was really expensive  (£160 for the first session and £90 thereafter) the lady was lovely and it was all very calming and I did feel a bit re-energised after it but not significantly so and certainly not as wonderful as the reviews suggested so I was hugely disappointed and I think the lady was also disappointed as nothing seemed to be changing, so I gave up after a very expensive few months...    I haven't been to the Chinese acupuncturist for a couple of months so think I will start again now I am on Clomid as it is very relaxing -  the problem I always find is that it is difficult communicating what you want yet they seem to have no trouble pushing Chinese herbs onto you with are super expensive - I walked out having been convinced to spend £400 on 3 month supply of herbs - needless to say, i don't think they really helped and DH wasn't hugely impressed with the credit card - hmmm. Heavenly/Vagergarth, I have heard of the Zita West Clinic - where are yours based?  

Vadergarth - I agree - cramping around ovulation sounds good - hope you have been making the most of it 

Happy Monday!

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Went for a scan this morning (cycle day 13) and looks like I will be ovulating in the next couple of days. One big problem is I still have movement on four follicles. They said I need another scan on the day I get my LH surge to see what's going on. So frustrating as its a 50/50 chance whether to go ahead. She said if all four grow then I shouldn't have unprotected sex until my next period. If that's the case then that will be the last thing on my mind!!! 

Good luck on your scan Heavenly  

Milliemoos


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Heavenly: Your poor DH - hope he really does have something planned for Tues!  Hope your scan is worthwhile today.
> 
> I haven't been to the Chinese acupuncturist for a couple of months so think I will start again now I am on Clomid as it is very relaxing - the problem I always find is that it is difficult communicating what you want yet they seem to have no trouble pushing Chinese herbs onto you with are super expensive - I walked out having been convinced to spend £400 on 3 month supply of herbs - needless to say, i don't think they really helped and DH wasn't hugely impressed with the credit card - hmmm. Heavenly/Vagergarth, I have heard of the Zita West Clinic - where are yours based?
> 
> xx


I sound like a right ogre with my birthday!  We usually both take the day off but he hasn't mentioned it this year, so I am assuming he has something planned.....oh well, we shall see!   

Ian is based at a clinic in Shoreham, near where I live (Worthing) and he trained at the Zita West clinic, very reasonable rates I think, he has left me a message on my mobile to have a chat with him.


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Went for a scan this morning (cycle day 13) and looks like I will be ovulating in the next couple of days. One big problem is I still have movement on four follicles. They said I need another scan on the day I get my LH surge to see what's going on. So frustrating as its a 50/50 chance whether to go ahead. She said if all four grow then I shouldn't have unprotected sex until my next period. If that's the case then that will be the last thing on my mind!!!
> 
> Good luck on your scan Heavenly
> 
> Milliemoos


Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Went for a scan this morning (cycle day 13) and looks like I will be ovulating in the next couple of days. One big problem is I still have movement on four follicles. They said I need another scan on the day I get my LH surge to see what's going on. So frustrating as its a 50/50 chance whether to go ahead. She said if all four grow then I shouldn't have unprotected sex until my next period. If that's the case then that will be the last thing on my mind!!!
> 
> Good luck on your scan Heavenly
> 
> Milliemoos


Sounds like the clomid is working too well... how frustrating. Hope the next scan brings better news. 
x


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Cas11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly: Your poor DH - hope he really does have something planned for Tues!  Hope your scan is worthwhile today.
> 
> I haven't been to the Chinese acupuncturist for a couple of months so think I will start again now I am on Clomid as it is very relaxing - the problem I always find is that it is difficult communicating what you want yet they seem to have no trouble pushing Chinese herbs onto you with are super expensive - I walked out having been convinced to spend £400 on 3 month supply of herbs - needless to say, i don't think they really helped and DH wasn't hugely impressed with the credit card - hmmm. Heavenly/Vagergarth, I have heard of the Zita West Clinic - where are yours based?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like a right ogre with my birthday!  We usually both take the day off but he hasn't mentioned it this year, so I am assuming he has something planned.....oh well, we shall see!
> 
> Ian is based at a clinic in Shoreham, near where I live (Worthing) and he trained at the Zita West clinic, very reasonable rates I think, he has left me a message on my mobile to have a chat with him.
Click to expand...

Thanks Heavenly - your guys rates do sound good. I'm in London so I'll do a bit more research and see whether I can find someone affiliated to Zita West...

Silence from your DH sounds positive! Wishing you a great day tomorrow.

x


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cas11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly: Your poor DH - hope he really does have something planned for Tues!  Hope your scan is worthwhile today.
> 
> I haven't been to the Chinese acupuncturist for a couple of months so think I will start again now I am on Clomid as it is very relaxing - the problem I always find is that it is difficult communicating what you want yet they seem to have no trouble pushing Chinese herbs onto you with are super expensive - I walked out having been convinced to spend £400 on 3 month supply of herbs - needless to say, i don't think they really helped and DH wasn't hugely impressed with the credit card - hmmm. Heavenly/Vagergarth, I have heard of the Zita West Clinic - where are yours based?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like a right ogre with my birthday!  We usually both take the day off but he hasn't mentioned it this year, so I am assuming he has something planned.....oh well, we shall see!
> 
> Ian is based at a clinic in Shoreham, near where I live (Worthing) and he trained at the Zita West clinic, very reasonable rates I think, he has left me a message on my mobile to have a chat with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Heavenly - your guys rates do sound good. I'm in London so I'll do a bit more research and see whether I can find someone affiliated to Zita West...
> 
> Silence from your DH sounds positive! Wishing you a great day tomorrow.
> 
> x
Click to expand...

Here is a link for you.

http://www.zitawest.com/national-network-of-affiliated-acupuncturists/what-is-the-affiliated-acupuncturist-network/the-zita-west-affiliate-national-network/

I do like the look of the Zita West clinic for IVF/ICSI, but I don't think they do anonymous DE there, have to investigate more.


----------



## Buttercup79

Thank you! I'll have a look at that.  What's DE by the way?


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Thank you! I'll have a look at that. What's DE by the way?


Donated eggs. At my age, there is a 5% chance with using my own eggs, it goes up to around 30-40% with donated eggs, dependant on clinic, either a known donor or anonymous. We would be going with anonymous.

But I shall cross that bridge when I come to it!!

Anyhoo, some good news. Had the scan done, I am so green with all this, had no idea it would be an internal one.  There was a tv screen and he showed me my uterus then my left ovary! My OH came round to have a peek as well.

He said he was really pleased, there was a follicle which was at least 18mm, which is good, he said I didn't need another scan this cycle and that I don't need to have one next cycle. He is really pleased the Clomid is working and that he doesn't have to increase the dose. He was also really pleased and quite surprised I had had no side effects.

He told me other stuff but he is putting it all in a letter...for a thicko like me.  We should abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours, then continue. I told the nurse it's my birthday tomorrow, that's a shame, and OH said, that's ok, would have been different if it had been his! 

Anyway, at least the Clomid is working, I am 46 tomorrow and knowing my insides still work a little has really cheered me up!


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Cas11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll have a look at that. What's DE by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Donated eggs. At my age, there is a 5% chance with using my own eggs, it goes up to around 30-40% with donated eggs, dependant on clinic, either a known donor or anonymous. We would be going with anonymous.
> 
> But I shall cross that bridge when I come to it!!
> 
> Anyhoo, some good news. Had the scan done, I am so green with all this, had no idea it would be an internal one.  There was a tv screen and he showed me my uterus then my left ovary! My OH came round to have a peek as well.
> 
> He said he was really pleased, there was a follicle which was at least 18mm, which is good, he said I didn't need another scan this cycle and that I don't need to have one next cycle. He is really pleased the Clomid is working and that he doesn't have to increase the dose. He was also really pleased and quite surprised I had had no side effects.
> 
> He told me other stuff but he is putting it all in a letter...for a thicko like me.  We should abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours, then continue. I told the nurse it's my birthday tomorrow, that's a shame, and OH said, that's ok, would have been different if it had been his!
> 
> Anyway, at least the Clomid is working, I am 46 tomorrow and knowing my insides still work a little has really cheered me up!
Click to expand...

That's wonderful news heavenly!


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi, well, had 2 days of peak, now on medium on clear blue, so fingers crossed, and yes we have been at it like rabbits so have covered all bases this month. Felt pain on my left side around ovulation, which is a hummer as this is my sluggish tube(if that's what t was!?), but am staying positive. My clinic is in hale, Cheshire, she is fab, £45 each time, but well worth it. How are we all feeling? Wish I knew what was going on I there, but think we might go private if no joy after 3 months. Xxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Fingers and toes crossed for you Vadergarth  

afm - waiting to see what my pee stick tells me tomorrow morning.....

Heavenly - just noticed that you didn't realise you were getting an internal ultrasound. Must admit the dildocam was a bit of a surprise for me the first time and had to stifle a few laughs when she rolled a condom down it!!


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Fingers and toes crossed for you Vadergarth
> 
> afm - waiting to see what my pee stick tells me tomorrow morning.....
> 
> Heavenly - just noticed that you didn't realise you were getting an internal ultrasound. Must admit the dildocam was a bit of a surprise for me the first time and had to stifle a few laughs when she rolled a condom down it!!


I just went with the flow. 

Well, my OH has not disappointed me on my birthday! He told me we both have 2 days off and we are leaving soon, don't know where but will be staying somewhere tonight, how exciting!  And I got a Peak this morning!!  But my FS said no sex until tomorrow, so the sperm is better quality. Feels a bit weird not having sex when I see a peak but shall put trust in my FS. So, some very good signs and they appeared around my birthday, some good news for a change!!

Hope you girls are all ok and good luck to us all with this cycle! xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Happy Birthday heavenly


----------



## Vadergarth

Happy birthday too! Dildocam! That really made me chuckle, the joys of TTC eh, so glamorous. Hope u all ok x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Vadergarth,

I am doing OK thanks, just waiting for that LH surge....

How are things with you? I guess you are on your 2WW now? Got everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Cas11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll have a look at that. What's DE by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Donated eggs. At my age, there is a 5% chance with using my own eggs, it goes up to around 30-40% with donated eggs, dependant on clinic, either a known donor or anonymous. We would be going with anonymous.
> 
> But I shall cross that bridge when I come to it!!
> 
> Anyhoo, some good news. Had the scan done, I am so green with all this, had no idea it would be an internal one.  There was a tv screen and he showed me my uterus then my left ovary! My OH came round to have a peek as well.
> 
> He said he was really pleased, there was a follicle which was at least 18mm, which is good, he said I didn't need another scan this cycle and that I don't need to have one next cycle. He is really pleased the Clomid is working and that he doesn't have to increase the dose. He was also really pleased and quite surprised I had had no side effects.
> 
> He told me other stuff but he is putting it all in a letter...for a thicko like me.  We should abstain from sex for the next 24-48 hours, then continue. I told the nurse it's my birthday tomorrow, that's a shame, and OH said, that's ok, would have been different if it had been his!
> 
> Anyway, at least the Clomid is working, I am 46 tomorrow and knowing my insides still work a little has really cheered me up!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation - sounds like the clomid is doing its job though so that's great news. Hope you had fun on your birthday even if no BD was involved!

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed for you Vadergarth
> 
> afm - waiting to see what my pee stick tells me tomorrow morning.....
> 
> Heavenly - just noticed that you didn't realise you were getting an internal ultrasound. Must admit the dildocam was a bit of a surprise for me the first time and had to stifle a few laughs when she rolled a condom down it!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just went with the flow.
> 
> Well, my OH has not disappointed me on my birthday! He told me we both have 2 days off and we are leaving soon, don't know where but will be staying somewhere tonight, how exciting!  And I got a Peak this morning!!  But my FS said no sex until tomorrow, so the sperm is better quality. Feels a bit weird not having sex when I see a peak but shall put trust in my FS. So, some very good signs and they appeared around my birthday, some good news for a change!!
> 
> Hope you girls are all ok and good luck to us all with this cycle! xx
Click to expand...

ha ha - made me chuckle thinking about you girls when the dildo cam came my way yesterday... I also brought my preseed along so he didn't use normal lubricant which is anti-sperm with the words "gotta give the blighters the best chance possible". Dr must have thought I was a bit of a nutter.

I had my scan yesterday evening CD12 - two follies: one on the right was 12 mm and one on the left was 19mm. Lining was 12mm so all good to go no need to increase the dose and he doesn't want to see me again until I've finished my 6 month course. Hopefully will ovulate soon - just waiting for the peak.

Best of luck on your tww Vadergarth and Milliemoos - crossed fingers for your LH surge soon...

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 - hee hee! (re: pre-seed) good for you! Made me laugh 

I am still waiting for my LH surge. Better be tomorrow otherwise   

x


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi, yep the joys of the 2ww, feeling quite positive actually, which is unlike me! I may have to skip a month of chlomid next month though, as am taking school trip away to Germany mid cycle-typical! How we all doing? Any peaks yet? Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hopefully you'll be skipping the Clomid next month for a different reason Vadergarth x


----------



## Milliemoos

Ahhhh!! Got my LH surge this morning and scan showed only two follicles that will release so yeah!!! Got my IUI this afternoon and will be joining you Vadergarth and heavenly on the 2WW!!! 

Cas11 - any LH surge/peak yet? I am excited for you  


xxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Milliemoos - That's fab news! Well Done!    Bet you are relieved... Best of luck this afternoon with the IUI. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.  Let us know how it goes. 

No peak yet - hmmm - but could I have missed it perhaps - not sure how long the surge lasts? Had sharp pains in my left hand side and then chronic cramping for about an hour last night, so thought perhaps that might have been the egg being released - reading into it to much though probably.....  

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Cas11, I had the exact same feeling when the clear blue predictor said I was ovulating, pain on left side then period style cramps, think you defo must have ovulated.  are you all having regular sex after u have ovulated? We have missed a couple of days, and am starting to feel guilty- its so hard! 

Big hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> I had my scan yesterday evening CD12 - two follies: one on the right was 12 mm and one on the left was 19mm. Lining was 12mm so all good to go no need to increase the dose and he doesn't want to see me again until I've finished my 6 month course. Hopefully will ovulate soon - just waiting for the peak.
> 
> Best of luck on your tww Vadergarth and Milliemoos - crossed fingers for your LH surge soon...
> 
> xx


Great news re the follies!!  And really good news that he doesn't need to see you again or increase the dose! Apparently, my FS said I wasn't to have sex for 24-48 hrs as I had more than one good follicle so there was a chance of triplets or quads. I only want one!!!  And one would be a miracle.  I had 2 days of a peak on 17th and 18th Jan and am now back to a High surge, so have really gone for it 4 days before Peak and apart from the 17th, have had sex yesterday and today and will continue til OH goes to Scotland on Monday for the night.

Vadergarth - here we are in the 2WW! What makes you want to go private? I have gone private but that is because the NHS don't want an old hag like me to pay for.  I must admit, even though it's not cheap, I can see my FS whenever I want and booked the scan at only 48hrs notice and he saw me on a day when he doesn't normally do a clinic.

Milliemoos - How did the IUI go? How exciting!! xx

OH took me to Dorset for a couple of days, stayed in a lovely hotel and we went to Monkey World, I adore monkeys, and it's a rescue centre for badly treated monkeys, they do such an amazing job there and we had a wonderful time and I adopted a 5 year old orangutang called Dindah, so I am a mum after all!!


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Cas11, I had the exact same feeling when the clear blue predictor said I was ovulating, pain on left side then period style cramps, think you defo must have ovulated.  are you all having regular sex after u have ovulated? We have missed a couple of days, and am starting to feel guilty- its so hard!
> 
> Big hugs to all xxxxxx


Thanks Vadergarth - that makes me feel a bit more positive. BD the evening before the cramping and last night too so here's wishing.... don't worry about missing a coupleof days - we missed Mon and Tues as it might actually help having a couple of days off - time to build up those  that's what I've been telling myself anyway! It's definitely difficult getting into the zone every night! But I guess its more difficult for the guys being asked to perform on demand - I've just told my DH - anytime anywhere, middle of the night, I don't care, if he's up for it I'm free and available and if I happen to be barely awake so be it! 

That's a shame about the school trip coming right at the wrong time - you can never really predict these things which is frustrating. But hopefully it won't matter . I go to Switzerland for 3 days a month and am trying to arrange them round my cycle - keep having to come up to excuses with my boss as to why I have to shift my trips... hmmm

Heavenly, quads sounds fun!  I think one little miracle would be enough for me, although to be honest if twins came along I am sure I would be delighted if not totally and utterly terrified! But quads! A friend of mine has just annouced she is having twins - she already has a little girl - I guess at least she kind of knows what's it all about having already got one. 
Your birthday sounds lovely - and a mummy to a monkey - bless - did you actually meet her?

 to everyone (am liking these smileys - very entertaining) and Happy Friday - I really should be working, but checking on how people are doing is a little addictive.

xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> I don't care, if he's up for it I'm free and available and if I happen to be barely awake so be it!
> 
> Heavenly, quads sounds fun!  I think one little miracle would be enough for me, although to be honest if twins came along I am sure I would be delighted if not totally and utterly terrified! But quads! A friend of mine has just annouced she is having twins - she already has a little girl - I guess at least she kind of knows what's it all about having already got one.
> Your birthday sounds lovely - and a mummy to a monkey - bless - did you actually meet her?
> xx


As long as you are conscious...well almost I suppose is ok. 

You aren't allowed to touch the monkeys but we were only about 2 inches away from her. They are all so adorable and the centre does an amazing job.

Well. Here we are in the 2WW, I have no idea when to start testing as although we have been TTC for 4 years, I gave up testing after about a year, I just waited for AF to arrive, which it always did!  Suppose it stopped me obsessing and also saved me a lot with pregnancy sticks.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi,

It's so exciting that we are all at roughly the same stage and now on the 2WW. When are all your official test dates? Mine is 2nd Feb as it's 2 weeks after my IUI (which was uncomfortable but went well), although I think I will end up testing after 10 days with one of the early response tests - I am far too impatient!! 

Glad your birthday went well heavenly. Where in Dorset did you stay? I live in Dorset and so know Monkey World very well, it's a great thing they do there. 

Cas11 - I think what you say about taking a couple of days off to build up    is actually true. When my DH had to give a semen sample the notes said that 'for best results ejaculation should not take place for at least two days (but not more than five days) before the specimen is produced" - something to think about hee hee!

 to everyone xxx


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's so exciting that we are all at roughly the same stage and now on the 2WW. When are all your official test dates? Mine is 2nd Feb as it's 2 weeks after my IUI (which was uncomfortable but went well), although I think I will end up testing after 10 days with one of the early response tests - I am far too impatient!!
> 
> Glad your birthday went well heavenly. Where in Dorset did you stay? I live in Dorset and so know Monkey World very well, it's a great thing they do there.
> 
> Cas11 - I think what you say about taking a couple of days off to build up   is actually true. When my DH had to give a semen sample the notes said that 'for best results ejaculation should not take place for at least two days (but not more than five days) before the specimen is produced" - something to think about hee hee!
> 
> to everyone xxx


We stayed in a hotel in Worgret, which is up the road from Wareham. It such an amazing place, I am going to take my niece and nephew next time, they are 16 and 19, and really want to go!

Well done for getting through the IUI, I have no idea about test dates, when would mine be? OV, I think was 17th and 18th Jan but my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, so bit confusing!!


----------



## Milliemoos

Heavenly - if I were you, I would take a test two weeks after ovulation, so that would be 31/01/2011 if you count from 17th


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Heavenly - if I were you, I would take a test two weeks after ovulation, so that would be 31/01/2011 if you count from 17th


Thanks hun! x


----------



## Buttercup79

Ahhh I guess its a very good thing you can't touch the monkeys as they are wild animals but I would so want to give them a hug.

Yes the TWW.. well I am considering myself on the TWW even though I didn't get my peak! If I ovulated when I think I did then I get I will be testing on 1st Feb, but if my cycle is as short as it was last time (26 days) then AF will have arrived before then. Going to try and avoid early testing but walking past boots everyday I am pretty sure I will won't make it past day 10 po. 

Milliemoos, well done on the IUI. Glad it went well. 

Ohhh I read somewhere on a post that drinking pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and keeping your uterus warm (hot water bottles/ heated grain (?) bags (not with lavender oils though - not sure why no lavender oil tho) warming soups (avoiding too much cold raw foods) can help... thought I'd give it a go  - it surely can't help. 

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Morning all, feeling bit fed up today, the joys of the 2ww. This has been the biggest lesson in patience of my life. Really hard to stay positive sometimes, especially when family members keep telling us of how they have spoken to such a person about our issues, and they said blah blah. Know they want to help, but not nice to think of lots of people discussing my fertility. Do u all experience this too? Sorry to whinge, at least it's the weekend! Xxxxx hugs to all xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth - I know how you feel. When DH and I had our first IUI (2007), both our parents knew about it. We couldn't avoid telling them, as I had to stay with my Mother in London while I had the treatment and DH's Father actually paid for it. It was such a nice thing for his Father to pay for our treatment (which we couldn't afford at the time) but it did come at a bit of a cost to our privacy. People are naturally curious about fertility treatment etc and yes, they want to help, but when your 80 year old Father in law is asking you, over a sit down family lunch, when your period is due, it gets a bit much! 

This time, we saved up the money so we wouldn't need to go begging and I have made it very clear to DH that I want this discussed with friends only and family is to be kept in the dark, for now. I told him that I wanted to be able to surprise my Mother with, hopefully, the good news. Not having the added burden of family expectations and interference has made a big difference this time.

The tirade of advice is, however, nothing compared to when you get pregnant! I am planning on setting some boundaries early on, as last time I nearly went nuts with both my Mother and Mother in Law     !


----------



## Vadergarth

People just don't seem to realise how personal it all is, do they?  I had mycmum's old school friend ask us last weekend if we were trying (which I still can't believe people ask!), and then after giving a few brief details she asked me in front of my parents how I felt about my sister just having had a baby (first grandchild in our family) - what you say to that!?    Oh well, we will live, just wish I wasn't so sensitive.  Anyway, rant over.  Have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Ohhh I read somewhere on a post that drinking pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and keeping your uterus warm (hot water bottles/ heated grain (?) bags (not with lavender oils though - not sure why no lavender oil tho) warming soups (avoiding too much cold raw foods) can help... thought I'd give it a go - it surely can't help.
> 
> xx


I read that about the pineapple juice so I am doing that already!


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth and Milliemoos - People are a pain in the ar*e! My sisters know we are trying but they haven't mentioned it to me for about the past year as they are trying to be sensitive which is good, they both have children. This lady rep came into work, she is really nice, and when I told her OH was only 35, she said 'why doesn't he want kids then?' because she knows I don't have any. Luckily the phone rang and I changed the subject. People just don't think!

I don't have any parents and OH's parents aren't together anymore and luckily live about 50 miles away so we won't be telling them if we go down the IVF route, they will only know if it's successful. My OH's sister is expecting her first baby in June.

Only my best friend and counsellor know about us still trying and that we are seeing a FS, it's simpler that way!!

Oooh, keep reading great things about this book so have ordered it, every little helps....I sound like Tesco! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0091887585/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327159783&sr=1-1

Hugs to you all! xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Cas11 said:


> Ohhh I read somewhere on a post that drinking pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and keeping your uterus warm (hot water bottles/ heated grain (?) bags (not with lavender oils though - not sure why no lavender oil tho) warming soups (avoiding too much cold raw foods) can help... thought I'd give it a go - it surely can't help.
> 
> xx


Think I meant "can't hurt" not help - I'm very much hoping it all helps


----------



## Buttercup79

That book sounds good Heavenly - I might try and order it...

Luckily I've not read had too much of an issue with people interferring as really only my mum knows. My best friend kind of knows we have been trying a while, but I try and avoid the subject because as wonderful as she is and as supportive as she would be, having taken a while herself, I just want to talk about other things when I am with her. I know if I told her and my other friends everything they would try and be really helpful and lovely, but I am sure it would just make them more awkward about inviting me to things where babies are involvedand give me advice that I just don't want. But then it has its downside as you feel much more alone in it all and every get together I prepare myself for another one being up the duff, I had to go and compose myself when my mate told us all together she was having twins as was standing there biting my lip trying not to cry... 

I think I would want to   if someone said they had been speaking to someone about my fertility issues even though they are only trying to help. My mum is quite good and just wants me to chill out and not stress about it, but that's easy for her to say having had three with no issues. I cannot believe how little she knows about the whole process either, but then  I guess she never needed to.... I sometimes feel like I know too much....

Hope your day got better Vadergarth. happy weekend
xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> That book sounds good Heavenly - I might try and order it...
> 
> Luckily I've not read had too much of an issue with people interferring as really only my mum knows. My best friend kind of knows we have been trying a while, but I try and avoid the subject because as wonderful as she is and as supportive as she would be, having taken a while herself, I just want to talk about other things when I am with her. I know if I told her and my other friends everything they would try and be really helpful and lovely, but I am sure it would just make them more awkward about inviting me to things where babies are involvedand give me advice that I just don't want. But then it has its downside as you feel much more alone in it all and every get together I prepare myself for another one being up the duff, I had to go and compose myself when my mate told us all together she was having twins as was standing there biting my lip trying not to cry...
> 
> xx


We are all in the same boat that is why this is such a great place, we can share all our thoughts, fears and dreams on here together!!


----------



## Vadergarth

Thanks girls, my day defo got better, went and had lovely cream tea with hubby  I don't if I would cope if I didn't talk about it to my best friend, she has 3 gorgeous kids, but has really been amazing through it all for me. After about a year of ttc my mum used to call me every time on day 30 to see if I had come on!!! I had to tell her to stop, but she was only trying to be supportive, but that was pretty suffocating. Anyway, made home made steak and mushroom pie for tea, love cooking, defo therapeutic. 

Happy Saturday xxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Thanks girls, my day defo got better, went and had lovely cream tea with hubby  I don't if I would cope if I didn't talk about it to my best friend, she has 3 gorgeous kids, but has really been amazing through it all for me. After about a year of ttc my mum used to call me every time on day 30 to see if I had come on!!! I had to tell her to stop, but she was only trying to be supportive, but that was pretty suffocating. Anyway, made home made steak and mushroom pie for tea, love cooking, defo therapeutic.
> 
> Happy Saturday xxxxx


You can't beat a nice cream tea!! Have a relaxing rest of the weekend.


----------



## Milliemoos

Yummy, haven't had cream tea in a while - very tempting!! Glad your feeling a bit better Vadergarth.

Sending lots of hugs to everyone else


----------



## Buttercup79

[/quote]

We are all in the same boat that is why this is such a great place, we can share all our thoughts, fears and dreams on here together!! 
[/quote]

Thanks Heavenly - it as actually helped me a lot chatting to people that know exacting what you are going through, even in the short amount of time I have been posting. 
xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Thanks girls, my day defo got better, went and had lovely cream tea with hubby  I don't if I would cope if I didn't talk about it to my best friend, she has 3 gorgeous kids, but has really been amazing through it all for me. After about a year of ttc my mum used to call me every time on day 30 to see if I had come on!!! I had to tell her to stop, but she was only trying to be supportive, but that was pretty suffocating. Anyway, made home made steak and mushroom pie for tea, love cooking, defo therapeutic.
> 
> Happy Saturday xxxxx


Ohhh yes, indeed a cream tea,that would certainly make my day. 
xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Thanks Heavenly - it as actually helped me a lot chatting to people that know exacting what you are going through, even in the short amount of time I have been posting.
> xx


Same here!!


----------



## Vadergarth

me too!  Thanks ladies.  Hope you are all having a restful Sunday
xxx


----------



## heavenly

Pretty relaxing day, yes!!

And I have finally got round to upgrading my phone and will be getting an Iphone this week, I am a bit slow!!  

Looking forward to all the apps and the pictures I can take, my phone is rubbish!!

Love to everyone!  xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Morning all!

Just checking in, how's everyone doing?

I had some cramping yesterday and nearly lost the plot but all settled down now so feeling a lot more optimistic.

heavenly - so wanting to get an upgrade for my phone but can't until March. It's so slow now, bit like this 2WW


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Just checking in, how's everyone doing?
> 
> I had some cramping yesterday and nearly lost the plot but all settled down now so feeling a lot more optimistic.
> 
> heavenly - so wanting to get an upgrade for my phone but can't until March. It's so slow now, bit like this 2WW


Well, halfway through Monday, thank goodness! I feel ok, just a bit of twinging!

Can't wait to get an Iphone, decent camera at last, and there is a good fertility app apparently!!

Glad you found the plot again, have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all!
> 
> Just checking in, how's everyone doing?
> 
> I had some cramping yesterday and nearly lost the plot but all settled down now so feeling a lot more optimistic.
> 
> heavenly - so wanting to get an upgrade for my phone but can't until March. It's so slow now, bit like this 2WW
> 
> 
> 
> Well, halfway through Monday, thank goodness! I feel ok, just a bit of twinging!
> 
> Can't wait to get an Iphone, decent camera at last, and there is a good fertility app apparently!!
> 
> Glad you found the plot again, have a good rest of the day.
Click to expand...

Hey,

It's gone 3 so Monday nearly(ish) done. Very jealous about the I Phone - I've not got one yet as just use my work Blackberry. Always said I would get one as soon as on maternity leave but...... 

Hmm I have quite a lot of minor cramping and pains, which is fairly standard for me, so although early days, I am not hugely confident of a positive outcome this month...but will try to remain positive as not over till the AF arrives and that's a good week and a bit away....
Enjoy the rest fo the day ladies..

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks heavenly and Cas11. Glad we are all still sane!


----------



## Vadergarth

I have had a few cramps too, but always convince myself for a few days every month that I could actually be pregnant, but it's obviously not.  Let's try and be optimistic.   I am on day 23 now, how about you guys?  My acupuncture lady said that if I ovulated on day 14/15 (as told by clear blue thingy) that I would come on by day 30. is that right?  My cycle has ranged from 28-36 days, so never really sure when am due on.

Have we all had a good Monday?  I am just looking forward to the 2nd half of Corrie!

xxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> I have had a few cramps too, but always convince myself for a few days every month that I could actually be pregnant, but it's obviously not. Let's try and be optimistic.  I am on day 23 now, how about you guys? My acupuncture lady said that if I ovulated on day 14/15 (as told by clear blue thingy) that I would come on by day 30. is that right? My cycle has ranged from 28-36 days, so never really sure when am due on.
> 
> Have we all had a good Monday? I am just looking forward to the 2nd half of Corrie!
> 
> xxxxx


Well I ov'd 17/18th, my cycle ranges from 23-27....I am looking at the end of Jan.

Oooh yes, good old Becky, glad she stuck it to Steve and Tracy and flew off to Barbados with that lovely man!  I have been there, she'll love it! Ok, I know the programme isn't real, but it's Corrie...it's *almost* real!


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth - the 30th sounds about right. I think you can start testing 14 days after ovulation so that would be 28th/29th for you. My OTD is 2nd Feb. 

Best thing about today is that it's nearly over.  Can't stand this waiting!

xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, how are we all today?    

It's raining and mild here on the South Coast.  My OH is in Glasgow and it's snowing there!!

Not long now, til we can all test, I don't think I will test unless AF is late though my cycle ranges from 23-27 days, so 27 days will be the 2nd Feb I think.

Well, as happy as I am that the Clomid worked this month, I am still expecting my AF, as after 4 years, you get used to it!  I am thinking positive though, just realise that the Clomid may take longer than once cycle to work!  xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Been raining here all day but very glad it's not snowing as have supermarket trip to do later. Have halved the amount of Cyclogest that I got prescribed as it has made me feel rotten and really upset my stomach. Not a fan.

I am expecting that it hasn't worked for me either heavenly. Think it's self preservation, so that if it doesn't work, then at least I won't feel quite so bad. Still a small part of me hoping that it has though, if that makes any sense at all!  

 to all


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been raining here all day but very glad it's not snowing as have supermarket trip to do later. Have halved the amount of Cyclogest that I got prescribed as it has made me feel rotten and really upset my stomach. Not a fan.
> 
> I am expecting that it hasn't worked for me either heavenly. Think it's self preservation, so that if it doesn't work, then at least I won't feel quite so bad. Still a small part of me hoping that it has though, if that makes any sense at all!
> 
> to all


Sorry you're not feeling good.  And yes, that makes perfect sense, self preservation!!


----------



## Vadergarth

Morning girls. How we all doing? I have v sore boobs n cramps, so not holding out much hope this month. Xxxx


----------



## Hillhouse

Hi guys I am going to see specialist today for first time and have been told they will be giving me clomid just wondering what sort of side affects people have suffered and how it works

Good luck to all trying

xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth said:


> Morning girls. How we all doing? I have v sore boobs n cramps, so not holding out much hope this month. Xxxx


Hi Vadergarth,

I have sore boobs and cramps too. I wouldn't lose all hope though as sore boobs and mild cramps can be a sign of pregnancy


----------



## Milliemoos

Hillhouse said:


> Hi guys I am going to see specialist today for first time and have been told they will be giving me clomid just wondering what sort of side affects people have suffered and how it works
> 
> Good luck to all trying
> 
> xxx


Hi Hillhouse, and welcome!  Hope your appointment goes well. Clomid stimulates your ovaries to produce more follicles each cycle (day one of your period being cycle day 1). Usually when we ovulate, our bodies mature just one follicle which contains an egg (hopefully a good one) so with clomid you get more follicles, more eggs hence a better chance of getting pregnant. There is a lot more to it than that and I am no expert but that's how I look at it  Side effects can include hot flushes, difficulty sleeping etc

Do let us know how your appointment goes and what your fs said.

Milliemoos


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Vadergarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a few cramps too, but always convince myself for a few days every month that I could actually be pregnant, but it's obviously not. Let's try and be optimistic.  I am on day 23 now, how about you guys? My acupuncture lady said that if I ovulated on day 14/15 (as told by clear blue thingy) that I would come on by day 30. is that right? My cycle has ranged from 28-36 days, so never really sure when am due on.
> 
> Have we all had a good Monday? I am just looking forward to the 2nd half of Corrie!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I ov'd 17/18th, my cycle ranges from 23-27....I am looking at the end of Jan.
> 
> Oooh yes, good old Becky, glad she stuck it to Steve and Tracy and flew off to Barbados with that lovely man!  I have been there, she'll love it! Ok, I know the programme isn't real, but it's Corrie...it's *almost* real!
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes - good old Becky...xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies!

Vadergarth - it ain't over til AF appears!!

Milliemoos - when are you testing hun?

hillhouse - Welcome to the clomid first timers club.  I haven't had any side effects, so hope I won't get any next cycle!  So you may not get any!  Good luck with the FS.  x


Well, I was extremely tearful last night and really snapped at OH, which is not like me at all!    Think things probably were getting on top of me yesterday, he had been away for 24 hours, and it's not long til AF is due.  A bit nervous!

Oooh, my new Iphone has just arrived, I am off for a play!!


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Vadergarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning girls. How we all doing? I have v sore boobs n cramps, so not holding out much hope this month. Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vadergarth,
> 
> I have sore boobs and cramps too. I wouldn't lose all hope though as sore boobs and mild cramps can be a sign of pregnancy
Click to expand...

Hi Ladies,

Me too. I've had sore boobs building up in the last couple of days which is fairly normal for me a week or so before AF - as I have always understood it, once you ovulate, your body starts preparing for pregnancy, hence why you sometimes get symptoms such as sore boobs (I sometimes also get nausea, metallic taste in my mouth, head aches ), and then these symptoms drop off just before AF arrives if the egg hasn't implanted. This usually happens to me one or two days prior to AF so I know when that happens it ain't going no where that month.

I've also had a lot of cramping this cycle (more than last) but I think this is meant to be a side effect of Clomid. So, I think for now sore boobs and cramping certainly isn't a bad sign...

Very frustrating that our bodies seem set to try us and mislead us. I seem to spend my life trying to interpret symptoms or the absence of symptoms and dreaming about the possibility of having BFP and then trying to convince myself that it clearly isn't going to happen this month to make the fall less painful when AF arrives.

I watched the great sperm face on 4oD at the weekend - pretty amazing and on the one hand it makes me realise what a difficult journey those have to make which makes me feel a bit better about it all taking so long, and then I get depressed and think oh god it's never going to happen, it can't possibly happen, when they hAve such a damn awful journey with my body conspiring against them every step of the way.

...... it only takes one little  to get through though, so  for us all.

xox


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hillhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I am going to see specialist today for first time and have been told they will be giving me clomid just wondering what sort of side affects people have suffered and how it works
> 
> Good luck to all trying
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hillhouse, and welcome!  Hope your appointment goes well. Clomid stimulates your ovaries to produce more follicles each cycle (day one of your period being cycle day 1). Usually when we ovulate, our bodies mature just one follicle which contains an egg (hopefully a good one) so with clomid you get more follicles, more eggs hence a better chance of getting pregnant. There is a lot more to it than that and I am no expert but that's how I look at it  Side effects can include hot flushes, difficulty sleeping etc
> 
> Do let us know how your appointment goes and what your fs said.
> 
> Milliemoos
Click to expand...

Hey Hillhouse, good to have you on board. I haven't had any crazy symptoms from it but am only on the lowest dose of 50mg - minor hot flushes at night (I took them at night to avoid hot flushes during the day), slightly grumpier (but this could just have been an excuse ), got a few breakouts over ovulation period and now cramping post ovulation. The clomid helped me produce one good follie (rather than none, or a crappy one) this cycle - he won't up the dose as he doesn't want me producing too many due to the risk of multiples. Clomid also helps with the luteal phase (i.e the period between ovulation and AF) - I believe that this should be about 14 days (but over 10 is probably ok) as it gives a fertilised egg the best chance of implanting and I have been told that Clomid helps extend this if your luteal phase is too short.

Hope your appointment goes well. Let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Vadergarth - it ain't over til AF appears!!
> 
> Milliemoos - when are you testing hun?
> 
> hillhouse - Welcome to the clomid first timers club. I haven't had any side effects, so hope I won't get any next cycle! So you may not get any! Good luck with the FS. x
> 
> Well, I was extremely tearful last night and really snapped at OH, which is not like me at all! Think things probably were getting on top of me yesterday, he had been away for 24 hours, and it's not long til AF is due. A bit nervous!
> 
> Oooh, my new Iphone has just arrived, I am off for a play!!


Supposed to be next Thursday - 2nd but I know I won't hold out until then. Probably end up testing Monday with a First Response. Call the pee stick police!  Hang on in there heavenly


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vadergarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning girls. How we all doing? I have v sore boobs n cramps, so not holding out much hope this month. Xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vadergarth,
> 
> I have sore boobs and cramps too. I wouldn't lose all hope though as sore boobs and mild cramps can be a sign of pregnancy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Me too. I've had sore boobs building up in the last couple of days which is fairly normal for me a week or so before AF - as I have always understood it, once you ovulate, your body starts preparing for pregnancy, hence why you sometimes get symptoms such as sore boobs (I sometimes also get nausea, metallic taste in my mouth, head aches ), and then these symptoms drop off just before AF arrives if the egg hasn't implanted. This usually happens to me one or two days prior to AF so I know when that happens it ain't going no where that month.
> 
> I've also had a lot of cramping this cycle (more than last) but I think this is meant to be a side effect of Clomid. So, I think for now sore boobs and cramping certainly isn't a bad sign...
> 
> Very frustrating that our bodies seem set to try us and mislead us. I seem to spend my life trying to interpret symptoms or the absence of symptoms and dreaming about the possibility of having BFP and then trying to convince myself that it clearly isn't going to happen this month to make the fall less painful when AF arrives.
> 
> I watched the great sperm face on 4oD at the weekend - pretty amazing and on the one hand it makes me realise what a difficult journey those have to make which makes me feel a bit better about it all taking so long, and then I get depressed and think oh god it's never going to happen, it can't possibly happen, when they hAve such a damn awful journey with my body conspiring against them every step of the way.
> 
> ...... it only takes one little  to get through though, so  for us all.
> 
> xox
Click to expand...

I watched that programme too and pretty much felt the same as you about it. Really interesting though and answered a lot of questions x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Supposed to be next Thursday - 2nd but I know I won't hold out until then. Probably end up testing Monday with a First Response. Call the pee stick police!  Hang on in there heavenly


I have already rung them, they should be outside yours by now. 

Well, AF is due between Friday and Tuesday, so have don't have a scooby when to test, but I am sure AF will turn up before I have that dilemma....boooooo!


----------



## Vadergarth

Glad it's not just me with cramps then, I defo don't usually get them this early, just have to hope and pray!!  How was everyone's day?  I am shattered, roll on Friday!  x


----------



## Hillhouse

Hi Guys

Thanx to all of you for your kind words. Appointment didnt go as well as expected although was dr lovely. Wont allow me to start clomid until bmi is down been given three months to reduce this. 

Just nice to know there are others in similar positions to us and that people dont mind talking about it.

Ta

Helen


----------



## heavenly

I'm tired as well.  Still getting twinges down the right hand side.

This Iphone is making my head hurt, so much hassle setting it up!  Will have to take it into work tomorrow, loads of blokes there that are Iphone geeks.  

Hillhouse - I am sure you will get there in 3 months! x

Sleep well ladies!  xx


----------



## Hillhouse

Thanx hope so xxx


----------



## Vadergarth

Morning, anybody else feeling ridiculously tearful? Xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Yes, indeed, roll on Friday. I'm having a super busy week, which is keeping my mnd off things. 

Hillhouse best of luck reducing the BMI - I am sure you'll get there. 

No, tears for me yet - hope you start feeling a little less teary soon.  

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Hillhouse - I have read quite a few posts from women who were told that and they all went for it and got there in time. I am sure if you set your mind to it, you'll be starting on your clomid before you know it  

afm - keeping myself as busy as I can. Off to Canterbury tomorrow to visit my cousin, we are planning to do a bit of shopping and get our nails done  

Cried last night when I watched one born every minute, but they were happy tears x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - Canterbury is lovely, have a fab time!

Cas11 - it's good to keep busy, stops with the obsessing I find!!  

Vadergarth - yes, I have been quite tearful this week.

I am on 9DPO and no, am not tempted to test.  See what happens or doesn't happen this weekend!

Going into town soon to buy some Co-Enzyme Q10 and some Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen, keep reading great things about both to help our eggies!!    

Have a lovely day ladies.


----------



## princess in waiting

Hi all
I am new to this site too and have just started my first cycle of clomid after ectopic and being diagnosed with PCOS 
I had terrible night sweats and mood swings just pray that all of this will be worth it in the end, so many people at my work are expecting and it breaks my heart that it is not me.
Wish you all the luck with bms and hope that we reach a positive result in the end.
x


----------



## princess in waiting

P.S I was told to avoid all ovulation kits as clomid can give you false readings, just to have bms from day 10-20.


----------



## SamRycraft

Hi I am on my first cycle of clomid, actually on day 4 of my cycle and day 3 of taking the clomid, feel very tired and every now and again have slight pains.
Also, when I started the clomid my period seemed to stop and having not had them for 7yrs I found this a little strange as I had had 2 courses of provera to manipulate my cycle, is the stopping bleeding normal and will I still ovualte around day 9 ?


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Princess and Sam, 

Welcome to the site - I've only been posting a couple of weeks or so and it is a great place to talk to other people going through similar experiences. 

Good luck taking the clomid - what doses are you both on?

Sam re the length of AF - mine was a bit shorter on the Clomid in that it stopped after 4 proper days on  rather than draggin out over 6 or 7 like it usually does. I am sure it's nothing to worry about.

xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Hiya  

I am on 50mg x 2 per day clomid. The bleeding was there day 1 and day 2, but since I woke up day 3, I've had nothing  

Just some advice would be great as I am new to having periods after 7yrs of non existent periods  

Thanks, xxx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi Princess/Sam.

hope you feel like a weight has been lifted already, like I have, with being able to share on here.  I had night sweats from 50g chlomid for first days of cycle, and felt very sick for a few days, but felt fine 2nd half of cycle.  Just hard to play the usual waiting game.
xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Hi Vadergarth

Thanks for your reply. So do you think I am still likely to ovulate even if stopped bleeding now ? I think Cas mentioned AF stopped was beucase of the Clomid.
But as its my first time I am easily confused and wondering if I will be ok and will in fact ovulate. Just ordered 3 boxes of CB Ovulation kit with the smiley face as well.
I am in Whiston Hospital on 31st Jan as they brought my appointment forward by 4months as they were a bit concerned about my not bleeding so hopefully they might shed some light on the situation.
If I work my days out from Day 1 of AF then Day 9 is the 31st Jan !! So when in hospital, should in fact be taking advantage of the OH.  

I've heard stories like if you feel sharp pains in one or the other ovary then you are ovulating and back pain also ?

Sam x


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi Sam, not sure about you stopping bleeding, but am sure it will help you ovulate. Are you being scanned whilst on chlomid? I am on nhs, so not being scanned, which is quite frustrating, but just going with it for first 3 months, as we are trying to save our money in case we need IVF. X


----------



## Vadergarth

Oh and forgot to say I had what I believe to be ovulation pain on left ovary, and lots of us in this thread have experienced that, so seems quite common. Hope that helps x


----------



## SamRycraft

Hey, no I'm not being scanned as I am on NHS also. They felt they should try again but through a different hospital because on my 24th Birthday I went into Liverpool womens to an english consultant who sat there and told me and my husband they would not treat me anymore but that I must be careful as my condition for develop into ovarian cancer. 

My husband hit the roof and went ballistic, as you would if someone threatened your life like that.
So my doctor referred me to whiston a year later and I am happy to say my consultant is the best !!! I believe if I want a scan I need to pay for it, but I am going to ask her on tuesday when I go in to see her


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Sam, 

If you haven't had an AF in such a long time, your AF might have been short just because there was very little lining to shed.  See what the first cycle of clomid brings and it will hopefully regulate your cycle. 

I also got a sharp pain on my left (where a big follicle had been developing) and then cramping for an hour or so - something that I have never felt before (even on my first cycle of clomid).  I didn't get a positive on my Ovulation tests, but believe that was me ovulating.. am hoping so anyway. No everyone feels it so don't worry if you don't but it might be worth paying for a scan on the first cycle to see how things are going so they can be sure they get the dose right. 

xx


----------



## chazzy333444

morning! havnt posted on this post beforebut have been reading!!!

Well i took my first tablet last night! I know this will sound stupid, but i really had to work myself up to take it, i was worried about side effects and i hate taking tablets! But anyway done now!!! Havnt noticed any side effects as yet but theres still loads of time!!!!! xx


----------



## starzle72

Hello ladies. I've heard that ov kits can give deceptive readings on clomid but i still use them. On my first round in sept i started to test on cd 9, it was positive. I fell pg that month. mmc in nov so just finished my 2nd round clomid this month. I havent really had a proper period since my mc but did have a mild one last weekend, so i started the clomid on monday. My specialist says that was ok, even though it was day 3. 
If i dont fall this month then i am bein foli scanned next month, but i think that most people dont, you are right, and i think it might be because i had a mmc and an ERPC and that can thin the lining, and i think that they want to make sure everything is ok. I hope it is. I'm going to do an OPK on sunday, thats my day 9, my cycles are quite short generally. At least they were before the mc  
Good luck everyone


----------



## heavenly

chazzy333444 said:


> morning! havnt posted on this post beforebut have been reading!!!
> 
> Well i took my first tablet last night! I know this will sound stupid, but i really had to work myself up to take it, i was worried about side effects and i hate taking tablets! But anyway done now!!! Havnt noticed any side effects as yet but theres still loads of time!!!!! xx


Welcome! It's not stupid at all!! You may not get side effects, I haven't had any yet, will be starting Cycle 2 soon. x

Princess - Welcome, hopefully the side effects will be short lived. 

Sam - Welcome! Can't give you any advice on Clomid and cycle lengths etc as I am a newbie with Clomid...and even though I have been TTC for 4 years, I am pretty much clueless compared with most ladies on here about what is going on inside me!  I did have a scan with my FS and it was lovely to see my ovary and that there was an 18mm follicle there, so that did make me feel positive.

Well, AF is due anytime now, getting a bit crampy this morning, so I am expecting it, I know I should be more positive but when you have been TTC for 4 years, you get used to expecting it! Anyway, if I do get my AF, it's only my first cycle on Clomid, it's onwards and upwards to the next one!!

Have a good day ladies. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> chazzy333444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> morning! havnt posted on this post beforebut have been reading!!!
> 
> Well i took my first tablet last night! I know this will sound stupid, but i really had to work myself up to take it, i was worried about side effects and i hate taking tablets! But anyway done now!!! Havnt noticed any side effects as yet but theres still loads of time!!!!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! It's not stupid at all!! You may not get side effects, I haven't had any yet, will be starting Cycle 2 soon. x
> 
> Princess - Welcome, hopefully the side effects will be short lived.
> 
> Sam - Welcome! Can't give you any advice on Clomid and cycle lengths etc as I am a newbie with Clomid...and even though I have been TTC for 4 years, I am pretty much clueless compared with most ladies on here about what is going on inside me!  I did have a scan with my FS and it was lovely to see my ovary and that there was an 18mm follicle there, so that did make me feel positive.
> 
> Well, AF is due anytime now, getting a bit crampy this morning, so I am expecting it, I know I should be more positive but when you have been TTC for 4 years, you get used to expecting it! Anyway, if I do get my AF, it's only my first cycle on Clomid, it's onwards and upwards to the next one!!
> 
> Have a good day ladies. xx
Click to expand...

No, certainly not stupid - I was worried myself and luckily nothing gruesome in the side effects department to report.

Heavenly thinking of you and sending you lots of luck. Really hope the AF doesn't arrive (for good reasons obviously).

Hi Starzle - hope you get a positive OPK on Sunday

Hope everyone else is ok and those on the TWW are not stressing too much  to you all.

Afm, when lifting my arms up in the shower to wash my hair this morning (not something unusually taxing one would think) I managed to pull something at the top of my back which is now hurting my chest  and lifting my arms and turning is putting me in some pain.........at least its putting my mind of the TWW (a little anyway).

xox


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Heavenly thinking of you and sending you lots of luck. Really hope the AF doesn't arrive (for good reasons obviously).
> 
> Afm, when lifting my arms up in the shower to wash my hair this morning (not something unusually taxing one would think) I managed to pull something at the top of my back which is now hurting my chest  and lifting my arms and turning is putting me in some pain.........at least its putting my mind of the TWW (a little anyway).
> 
> xox


Sorry you're in pain, make sure you pamper yourself this weekend!! 

Starzle - sorry, I missed you before. Keep us posted re the OPK. x

AFM - Still got cramps! Looking forward to 1.30pm when I finish work!! Going to tell OH we are going out for a curry tonight, I just feel like one!


----------



## heavenly

How are we doing ladies?

I am 11 DPO, AF hasn't turned up yet, I won't be officially late til Tues, as my cycle varies so it's frustrating, but I won't test!!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


----------



## emptyarms89

This may seem like a silly question but I'm on CD 22 and for the past 20 mins I have had really bad cramping on and off that's not like the cramping I get before AF it like a quick sharp cramping in pain then gone again it's my first cycle of clomid and was wondering if this is normal hope everyone is ok x


----------



## SamRycraft

Hiya

Yes you can experience pains etc whilst taking clomid, and it can give you heavy periods also..  how long are your cycles usually ?

Sam xx


----------



## starzle72

I'm cd9 and got a big fat 0 on the opk i did this morning. I'm not surprised, i didnt feel much from the clomid this month. When it worked back in sept, I felt really perky. I think my body is still recovering from my mmc in november  
I'm fed up. 
I'll test again on tuesday then again on thursday as ive only got two strips left and theyre expensive! I cant afford more at the moment as ive had so much time off work due to mmc/depression.
When i do the 3rd round next month they are scanning my follicles so that will be interesting. As mentioned in other threads, they dont do this with everyone. I dont think the criteria for follicle scanning is very clear certainly not in the NHS trust where I am, but after my mc its nice that they are helping me out. Also got day 21 bloods to do this month. I suppose the opk could be wrong but i doubt it. I just dont think my body is ready to conceive again. If i was really honest, I'm not sure if im mentally and emotionally ready either. I hate admitting that.


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi, day 29 today, and just tested and got negative result. It never gets any easier, feel so disappointed i cant tell you. I know I ovulated from my dodgy left tube, so it was a long shot, and next month am away with school during ovulation, so it's a no for next month too. So down. Just spent afternoon at kids party, which was lovely, but just so hard, and we were asked the usual 'do you two have any kids?'. Have just been reading up on IVF privately, does anyone know if we can get referred after 3 months on chlomid? 

Xxxxxx


----------



## emptyarms89

Hi sam my cycles usually between 27 - 32 days it was just unexpected that was all its gone today but had it for a couple of hours last night and that was it. X


----------



## SamRycraft

Hi emptyarms, this is my first cycle in nearly 8yrs, so I've still yet to calculate my cycle length, so i presume when I have another period, that is day 1 of the new cycle.
Still new tot his but learning quickly thanks to all on this site. I ordered 21 ovulation tests off ebay, all brand new and sealed, by clear blue, cost me £27 and just bought 5 clear blue preg tests for £10 also.

My bloods are due anyway in the next fortnight also, but I am waiting for Monday so we can start trying properly every other day to give my hubby's   a chance to get some strength  
They say Day 9 to Day 15 are your most fertile days, so fingers crossed

Had no cramps as of yet on the clomid as such, just flushes and tiredness  I am on 100mg clomid. xx

Starzle, please don't worry, the more you worry, the more stress you put your body under, trust me, I know how it feels and I sympathise with you immensley.
Try a hot water bottle on your belly and relax, do nothing that means your lifting etc, give your body time to recover and it'll happen soon enough xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

emptyarms89 said:


> This may seem like a silly question but I'm on CD 22 and for the past 20 mins I have had really bad cramping on and off that's not like the cramping I get before AF it like a quick sharp cramping in pain then gone again it's my first cycle of clomid and was wondering if this is normal hope everyone is ok x


Hi Emptyamrs,

Yes, I think this sounds normal on clomid. I'm on my second cycle and have had cramping on and off with some sharp pains thrown in for good measure. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

starzle72 said:


> I'm cd9 and got a big fat 0 on the opk i did this morning. I'm not surprised, i didnt feel much from the clomid this month. When it worked back in sept, I felt really perky. I think my body is still recovering from my mmc in november
> I'm fed up.
> I'll test again on tuesday then again on thursday as ive only got two strips left and theyre expensive! I cant afford more at the moment as ive had so much time off work due to mmc/depression.
> When i do the 3rd round next month they are scanning my follicles so that will be interesting. As mentioned in other threads, they dont do this with everyone. I dont think the criteria for follicle scanning is very clear certainly not in the NHS trust where I am, but after my mc its nice that they are helping me out. Also got day 21 bloods to do this month. I suppose the opk could be wrong but i doubt it. I just dont think my body is ready to conceive again. If i was really honest, I'm not sure if im mentally and emotionally ready either. I hate admitting that.


Hi Starzle, you may have just missed your peak if you are only testing in the morning as I am told that the best time for testing is the afternoon. You can get cheap OPK sticks on amazon. Don't feel bad about admitting that your not sure if you are emotionally ready - you have taken a hard knock and you sound pretty strong to me.  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Hi, day 29 today, and just tested and got negative result. It never gets any easier, feel so disappointed i cant tell you. I know I ovulated from my dodgy left tube, so it was a long shot, and next month am away with school during ovulation, so it's a no for next month too. So down. Just spent afternoon at kids party, which was lovely, but just so hard, and we were asked the usual 'do you two have any kids?'. Have just been reading up on IVF privately, does anyone know if we can get referred after 3 months on chlomid?
> 
> Xxxxxx


Oh Vadergarth, sending you a big hug . I agree it never does get easier. There's always that little hope/ray of possibility in the TWW that however, hard you try and push it down to avoid disappointment, the hope never quite goes away until you get a BFN or AF turns up.

Afm, I tested today (CD 25 of a 26 day cycle if it follows my first month on clomid) and also BFN and feeling AF is on its way. Trying to stay positive and hoping that AF turns up on time so I can get on to cycle 3. Think I will lose hope of a BFP on clomid if it fails on cycle 3 and will just want to get onto the next stage, whatever that maybe.

Heavenly/Milliemoos, we need some good news so keeping my fingers crossed for you both.


xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 said:


> Vadergarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, day 29 today, and just tested and got negative result. It never gets any easier, feel so disappointed i cant tell you. I know I ovulated from my dodgy left tube, so it was a long shot, and next month am away with school during ovulation, so it's a no for next month too. So down. Just spent afternoon at kids party, which was lovely, but just so hard, and we were asked the usual 'do you two have any kids?'. Have just been reading up on IVF privately, does anyone know if we can get referred after 3 months on chlomid?
> 
> Xxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Vadergarth, sending you a big hug . I agree it never does get easier. There's always that little hope/ray of possibility in the TWW that however, hard you try and push it down to avoid disappointment, the hope never quite goes away until you get a BFN or AF turns up.
> 
> Afm, I tested today (CD 25 of a 26 day cycle if it follows my first month on clomid) and also BFN and feeling AF is on its way. Trying to stay positive and hoping that AF turns up on time so I can get on to cycle 3. Think I will lose hope of a BFP on clomid if it fails on cycle 3 and will just want to get onto the next stage, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Heavenly/Milliemoos, we need some good news so keeping my fingers crossed for you both.
> 
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Sorry Cas11 that it hasn't worked for you, hopefully next month . I am afraid it's also a BFN for me too  Got some blood this morning so looks like the start of AF. Took a test and as expected, it's negative. Nurse is recommending a month off from the Clomid as it has overstimulated me this month and my body needs a break.

Vadergarth - sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you either  Looks like we will both be sitting out next month.

Welcome to all the new ladies and best of luck to you all 

Milliemoos x


----------



## heavenly

Starzle - sending you a big  .  It's good you will be getting a scan, I had one this month as it was my first go with Clomid, and it really helped to see what was going on and luckily it was working.    Don't be hard on yourself, look after yourself, if you're not ready quite yet, then that is fine.  xxx

Vadergarth - what DPO are you and has AF turned up yet?

Sam - Good luck with your first cycle.  x

emptyarms - I have been having twinges and cramps for a good week now, I usually only get cramps the night before AF.

Cas & Milliemoos - I feel the same as you, I am convinced AF is on it's way today, though I haven't tested yet.  It's not over til she turns up!  x


AFM - It's CD26, 13DPO, no AF yet, but just feels like it will turn up today!!  Not going to test til tomorrow, I have a FRER at home.  But preparing myself, as per, that AF will turn up.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Keeping my fingers crossed for you heavenly


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you heavenly


Has AF definitely started for you?

I am truly feeling sorry for myself today!! I know AF hasn't turned up yet but I keep telling myself 'Don't be silly, you are 46, as if a miracle is going to happen to you, those things happen to other people!'


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you heavenly
> 
> 
> 
> Has AF definitely started for you?
> 
> I am truly feeling sorry for myself today!! I know AF hasn't turned up yet but I keep telling myself 'Don't be silly, you are 46, as if a miracle is going to happen to you, those things happen to other people!'
Click to expand...

Hi heavenly,

Sorry if TMI but it's brown and more than just spotting. I am guessing AF will start in full force either later today or tomorrow.

Try not to be too hard on yourself. Do you have any symptoms? Regardless of outcome, it usually takes several goes to get the BFP and I know it's difficult but please don't lose hope. xx


----------



## SamRycraft

I tested this morning for ovulation, but nothing   will keep testing over the next 6 days tho xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Period came in full force this morning, have been so teary at work, and not easy to manage as a secondary teacher, but I guess we all have lots of stress at work.  I called GP and couldn't speak to my own as he was off, asked if it's ok to skip a month of chlomid with me being on school trip for a week pre and mid cycle, and can't risk being sick with 30 kids to look after.  He said all things considered, should be ok to have a month off, but that chlomid is cumulative, so feel quite peed off that another month is clearly wasted, but what can you do.  

Hope at least one of us gets a positive this month, hugs to you a llxxxx


----------



## SamRycraft

Ladies I need some advice please  

I have just had a shower and was drying my hair when I felt little twinge type sharp pains near my right ovary, is this normal ? I finished 100mg clomid on sat 28th jan, in case thats relevant ?
But done ovulation test and nothing... xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi SamR..

Am I right in thinking you are on CD8? I don't know your average cycle length etc but it I think that's quite early on in a cycle to ovulate so I wouldn't worry at all. To give you an idea, I got my LH surge on CD16 on 100mg of clomid. Normally I ovulate CD12 but the Clomid delayed it by 4 days. You are likely to get a few twinges here and there as your ovaries are being stimulated. Would suggest you keep on with your ovulation testing.

Wishing you loads of luck

Milliemoos


----------



## SamRycraft

Hiya Millie... 

Yes, well today is CD9 so am testing everyday morning and evening from today. Nothing this morning, but when I pulled out the test from the digi part, it had the control line and also a tiny faint blue line which I presume is the LH Surge ? Obviously it was nothing to write home about which is why the test said negative, maybe when its stronger it will give me the smiley face I have been dreaming of !!

Sam xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Sam,

Yep, my line gradually got darker. Once it was positive there was no mistaking it. I only tested once a day. I tested in the morning and it was perfectly clear and accurate. Thought I would mention that as those tests are expensive  

How's everyone else doing? 

Milliemoos xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, just a quickie, big hugs to Vadergarth!

BFN today on 14DPO, but still no AF, it's CD27.  So I am not out yet, but think probably Clomid has maybe mucked up my cycle.  Will keep you all posted.  xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Period came in full force this morning, have been so teary at work, and not easy to manage as a secondary teacher, but I guess we all have lots of stress at work. I called GP and couldn't speak to my own as he was off, asked if it's ok to skip a month of chlomid with me being on school trip for a week pre and mid cycle, and can't risk being sick with 30 kids to look after. He said all things considered, should be ok to have a month off, but that chlomid is cumulative, so feel quite peed off that another month is clearly wasted, but what can you do.
> 
> Hope at least one of us gets a positive this month, hugs to you a llxxxx


Oh Vadergarth, Im sorry. It must be very had having to stand up in front of a class and keep yourself together. I just share an office so I can hide my head behind the computer screen from time to time. I hope you are feeling a bit better today.

I think my AF has just started too. Hoping that it starts properly later so I can get on with the 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow. Feeling a bit dispondent but ok, especially given that my best mate told me she was expecting No. 2 last night. Very pleased for her, of course, but just makes me think, rather selfishly, when will it be my turn? Will give myself a big slap later and remind myself that i have a lot to be thankful for.

Love to everyone. Heavenly, still hoping and praying that you have some good news to cheer us all up. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, just a quickie, big hugs to Vadergarth!
> 
> BFN today on 14DPO, but still no AF, it's CD27. So I am not out yet, but think probably Clomid has maybe mucked up my cycle. Will keep you all posted. xxx


Think my message just crossed with yours. Sorry to hear you got a BFN today, but as, I think you said, yesterday, your not out till Af arrives... sending you my love xx


----------



## starzle72

Hi everyone. CD11 today, 2nd round clomid and got a positive smiley opk result today. So BMS every day for the rest of the week!! 
still scared of getting pg though, terrified of mc again...


----------



## SamRycraft

Awww, starzle !! Made up for you, really I am, I just wish my news was a good as yours  

I hope everything goes right for you, Im in hospital in 45mins to see my consultant, so my nerves are shot !! xx


----------



## starzle72

Thanks Sam. CD9 is still quite early so keep testing. i was negative that day too although the month i conceived it was cd9 i got a positive opk.


----------



## SamRycraft

Hi, well back from hospital today and so far so good, she says I will be at my peak around Day14, and that its a good sign even if the ov test was very very faded because my surge is still present but very weak.

So plenty of bed gymnastics for us over the next 5 days lol   

She's given me another 2months supply of Provera and another 2 months of Clomid, just in case Im not pregnant by end of this cycle, she's hopeful tho  

xxxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, just a quickie, big hugs to Vadergarth!
> 
> BFN today on 14DPO, but still no AF, it's CD27. So I am not out yet, but think probably Clomid has maybe mucked up my cycle. Will keep you all posted. xxx


Heavenly, sorry to hear that news, hope AF stays away and your fortune changes xx


----------



## starzle72

Sam, we are cycling around the same time I think. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Buttercup79

starzle72 said:


> Hi everyone. CD11 today, 2nd round clomid and got a positive smiley opk result today. So BMS every day for the rest of the week!!
> still scared of getting pg though, terrified of mc again...


Well done on the smiley face xx


----------



## Buttercup79

SamRycraft said:


> Hi, well back from hospital today and so far so good, she says I will be at my peak around Day14, and that its a good sign even if the ov test was very very faded because my surge is still present but very weak.
> 
> So plenty of bed gymnastics for us over the next 5 days lol
> 
> She's given me another 2months supply of Provera and another 2 months of Clomid, just in case Im not pregnant by end of this cycle, she's hopeful tho
> 
> xxxxx


Sounds good Sam - hope you are making the most of the  !
x


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> I think my AF has just started too. Hoping that it starts properly later so I can get on with the 3rd round of Clomid tomorrow. Feeling a bit dispondent but ok, especially given that my best mate told me she was expecting No. 2 last night. Very pleased for her, of course, but just makes me think, rather selfishly, when will it be my turn? Will give myself a big slap later and remind myself that i have a lot to be thankful for.
> 
> Love to everyone.  Heavenly, still hoping and praying that you have some good news to cheer us all up. xx


How are you hun?? 

Starzle and Sam - greats news about the OVing!!

Well, still no AF. I am on CD28 which is long for me and I'm 15DPO. No AF pains either! So I will test again on Fri if AF hasn't turned up by then. I am assuming that Clomid has lengthened my cycle.

Love to everyone! xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Been reading lots of people post on the whole site, while we have been waiting for our results and what we have to do next. 
I'll just tell you a little about us. We have DD aged 6 and have been TTC for 2 years now, last year we went to local GP and had some test, over 3 months didn't look as if I had ovutalted, so she send us to fertility clinic. When we were there we had more tests, turned out I had high FSH of 9.1 and hubby had low sperm count of 3.5mil/ml. He decide to do more test and we had to wait 3 months for nxt appionment! In the mean time I has HSG ( all clear) and AMH of 6.3 (I know there are 2 different scales, he said It should be around 30) so very low for my age of 25. The other good thing was my DH spearmint count has increased to 15mil/ml. So he has started me on 50mg or clomid for 4 months. Has anyone else been on clomid with low AMH? And what were the results? I'm just scared that I have fewer eggs to start of with and clomid many increase ovulation resulting in even fewer eggs and lower AMH. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi everyone

Sorry wrong post, I am just about to start clomid and would be great full of any advice. Feel as if we have just been left in limbo by our consultant. Gave me the clomid and just told me to start taking it on day 2 then go for a 21 day blood test. But apart from that no other advice. I feel a bit silly but really don't have a clue about all the tests and opk's. Any advice would be so helpful. Due to start clomid around 8th Feb. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Sarah and welcome. Can't believe your consultant did that to you, how awful to leave you in the dark. I am no expert but I'll give you an outline of what I did. I am guessing you should take it for five days starting from day 2 of your cycle, so that's day 2,3,4,5 and 6. Have heard it's best to take the tablets at night. N.B. day one of your cycle is when you start your period. Go to your local pharmacy/supermarket and buy some Ovulation Predictor Kits. I buy the Clear Blue ones which have always worked really well for me. When to start depends on your average cycle length. If you get the Clear Blue kit then included in the instructions is a guide. Basically, you get you your LH surge and you know that it's time to do the babydance!!  

One more thing. A lot of people get have an internal ultrasound on their first Clomid cycle in order to check that it is working properly etc. This might be something you want to bring up with your consultant.

Wishing you lots of luck!

Milliemoos


----------



## starzle72

heavenly - its sounding good?! Are you having any pg symptoms?


----------



## Buttercup79

How are you hun?? 

Starzle and Sam - greats news about the OVing!!

Well, still no AF. I am on CD28 which is long for me and I'm 15DPO. No AF pains either! So I will test again on Fri if AF hasn't turned up by then. I am assuming that Clomid has lengthened my cycle.

Love to everyone! xxx
[/quote]

Thanks heavenly - am fine. Had a good cry last night - got it out my system and ready for round 3. Think Af only started properly late last night so will consider today day 1 and start the Clomid tomorrow. The one good thing about Af arriving, seems to be that its one of the few times a month I feel less bloated, although I think the additional hormones are making me break out more often - not such a good look.

Hope you are doing ok - I'm still holding out some hope for you Heavenly, but if its not to be then I hope the AF arrives pronto so you can get on with the next cycle.

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry wrong post, I am just about to start clomid and would be great full of any advice. Feel as if we have just been left in limbo by our consultant. Gave me the clomid and just told me to start taking it on day 2 then go for a 21 day blood test. But apart from that no other advice. I feel a bit silly but really don't have a clue about all the tests and opk's. Any advice would be so helpful. Due to start clomid around 8th Feb.
> 
> Sarah xx


Hi Sarah.

Welcome - sounds like your consultant wasn't very helpful. I don't think mine gave me any advice about BD, but from what I have seen on here it seems sinsible to BD every 2/3 days after AF, and then every day once you get your peak/LH surge.

I would ask for an internal ultrasound on your first or second cycle so they can see what is happening and therefore whether the dose you are on is right. I had a scan on day 12 of cycle 2 and there was one 19 mm follicle and one smaller one, which was perfect so the doc doesn't want to see me again until the end of my course of clomid (4 more months) after which he'll refer me to a Fertility Specialist. I didn't get pgnt this month but at least I know the drugs are doing something so it was really useful to have, but I understand that the NHS don't always offer so you have to ask or pay for one (I haven't got the bill yet, but think it was about 130ish squid - so expensive but worth it I think).

Some people also get bloods taken on day 21 - i think this is meant to show whether you did actually ovulate. This wasn't offered to me and although I think I did ovulate and the follicle didn't just implode (can that happen?) its probably quite a useful thing to have.

Anyway let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## heavenly

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry wrong post, I am just about to start clomid and would be great full of any advice. Feel as if we have just been left in limbo by our consultant. Gave me the clomid and just told me to start taking it on day 2 then go for a 21 day blood test. But apart from that no other advice. I feel a bit silly but really don't have a clue about all the tests and opk's. Any advice would be so helpful. Due to start clomid around 8th Feb.
> 
> Sarah xx


Welcome Sarah - the girls have given you great advice, I am a complete twunk about the ins and outs, am learning all the time!

I have gone private, my FS gave me a scan on CD12, I took 50mg Clomid CD2-6. He could see an 18mm follicle and a couple of others, so doesn't need to see me for the next cycle.

I use a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and Sticks to tell me when I am OVing.

Cas - my scan cost £120. Glad you are feeling a bit better and we are cycle buddies, first clomid tomorrow for me as well!! 

Well, AF got me this morning, I wasn't surprised. So Clomid has lengthened my cycle to 29 days, next cycle I won't test til CD30, which will save me money on tests and keep my blood pressure down!!!

Onwards and upwards ladies to Fertile Feb!! xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

I have had a nightmare of a week. Started bleeding (although not properly and not the red stuff) on Monday and thought yep it's the beginning of AF. It got less and less and then yesterday stopped altogether. Had everyone telling me that I must be pregnant etc etc and had almost convinced myself by this morning (still no AF) that I was. Anyway, took a test today (it's my OTD today) and it's negative   So fed up now as obviously weird things are going on with my body and I am still waiting for AF. Never thought I would actually be hoping for my period to start!! Anyway, looks like Clomid has lengthened your cycles (Heavenly and cas) so let's see what 100mg does to mine. Today is CD30 today....

Milliemoos x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have had a nightmare of a week. Started bleeding (although not properly and not the red stuff) on Monday and thought yep it's the beginning of AF. It got less and less and then yesterday stopped altogether. Had everyone telling me that I must be pregnant etc etc and had almost convinced myself by this morning (still no AF) that I was. Anyway, took a test today (it's my OTD today) and it's negative  So fed up now as obviously weird things are going on with my body and I am still waiting for AF. Never thought I would actually be hoping for my period to start!! Anyway, looks like Clomid has lengthened your cycles (Heavenly and cas) so let's see what 100mg does to mine. Today is CD30 today....
> 
> Milliemoos x


Sorry about your week Milliemoos.  I was hoping for my AF to start in the end! I am sure it's the Clomid playing silly buggers with us all!! The positive I got out of this first cycle is that I know the Clomid helped me to ovulate and I know that if I get a long cycle next month, I won't start freaking out and imagining stuff, I will wait til CD30 before I test. Think I will start with the acupuncture this month as well. Keep us posted hun. x

Love and hugs to everyone. xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Me too heavenly, going to try and ignore what my body is doing and just go by the test on the day. I am wondering whether to take a month break from the Clomid for this next cycle or maybe just take a lower dose...

Well it's just awful that we have all got the dreaded BFN this month. They say pain and suffering is lessened when shared and so at least we know we are not alone. I hope next month that our fortunes change and someone has some very good news and best of luck to the new ladies who have joined the thread - Starzle and Sarah  

Milliemoos x


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone, sorry to hear we haven't been successful this month, but love the idea of 'fertile february'! Not posted for a few days as sickness that I thought was my period, was actually awful sickness bug, only just eating properly since Monday, what a week! Hope you are all getting on ok with round 2 of chlomid, just so glad I'm having month off in the end with this bug. 

We have been recommended a private consultant at gynae health in Manchester, know its a long shot, but do any of you know anyone who has been treated there? 

Friday tomorrow, yeah! Xxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Cas - my scan cost £120. Glad you are feeling a bit better and we are cycle buddies, first clomid tomorrow for me as well!! 

[/quote]

Yes, I start this evening! let me know how you get on. Sorry Af arrived for you - it ereally does mess with your head when its late. 
xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - hope you are feeling better.  xx

Cas - Yes, onwards and upwards, cycle 2!


AFM, I don't feel well at all with this AF.  I threw up yesterday, the bleeding is very heavy and today I feel very dizzy and tired.  I suppose it must be the Clomid but I don't like it and I hope these symptoms are normal!

Hope everyone has a restful weekend.  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have had a nightmare of a week. Started bleeding (although not properly and not the red stuff) on Monday and thought yep it's the beginning of AF. It got less and less and then yesterday stopped altogether. Had everyone telling me that I must be pregnant etc etc and had almost convinced myself by this morning (still no AF) that I was. Anyway, took a test today (it's my OTD today) and it's negative  So fed up now as obviously weird things are going on with my body and I am still waiting for AF. Never thought I would actually be hoping for my period to start!! Anyway, looks like Clomid has lengthened your cycles (Heavenly and cas) so let's see what 100mg does to mine. Today is CD30 today....
> 
> Milliemoos x


Hey Milliemoos, Big hug to you - sounds like a ****ty week. Can't have helped people saying that you must be pgnt. It certainly does mess with your cycle. I think it either shortens or lengthens cycles. My natural cycle is usually between 32 and 36ish days with the occasional 40 plus or 23 days thrown in every 6 months or so. However, my first cycle on clomid was 26 days hence why I was expecting a 26 dayer again for cycle 2. Cycle 2 on clomid for me was probably also 26 days although I only started properly very late on day 27 so for the purposes of clomid I didn't start the CD clock ticking again until day 28, which would make it a 27 day cycle if that makes sense. So, I think the point I might be trying to get at  , is that it seems to have regulated my cycle to a steady 26/27 days. So hopefully your cycles will also be similar for cycle 2.....


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to hear we haven't been successful this month, but love the idea of 'fertile february'! Not posted for a few days as sickness that I thought was my period, was actually awful sickness bug, only just eating properly since Monday, what a week! Hope you are all getting on ok with round 2 of chlomid, just so glad I'm having month off in the end with this bug.
> 
> We have been recommended a private consultant at gynae health in Manchester, know its a long shot, but do any of you know anyone who has been treated there?
> 
> Friday tomorrow, yeah! Xxxx


Ohhh sickness bug as well - your poor thing. Hope you are feeling better in time for the weekend. Starting round 2 tonight so bring on the hot flushes! Although weirdly I woke up sweating last night and not ever started the tablets and our house is seriously cold without the heating on at night.

I'm afraid I don't know anyone who has been treated in Manchester. Maybe start a new thread as there must be someone who might have some information.

Ha ha - yes I like fertile feb too - here's hoping for us all. 
xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Vadergarth - hope you are feeling better. xx
> 
> Cas - Yes, onwards and upwards, cycle 2!
> 
> AFM, I don't feel well at all with this AF. I threw up yesterday, the bleeding is very heavy and today I feel very dizzy and tired. I suppose it must be the Clomid but I don't like it and I hope these symptoms are normal!
> 
> Hope everyone has a restful weekend. xx


Oh goodness that sounds awful. Sounds like you have the bug that Vadergarth or either that or its the clomid for you both... feeling very lucky that so far it hasn't affected me in that way. 
Sending my love andn hope you are feeling a bit better- the fact that its Friday might help a bit.

xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Thanks everyone for all the advice, think I will ask for scan for this cycle, would like to see it working. Due to start on Tuesday so will keep you all up to date and probs have loads of questions.

Good luck to all


----------



## SamRycraft

Well I'm feeling exhausted. I am on Day 11 of my cycle, still no Ovulation happening


----------



## heavenly

SamRycraft said:


> Well I'm feeling exhausted. I am on Day 11 of my cycle, still no Ovulation happening


I didn't ovulate til CD13/14 last month, still time! x

Cas - bring on the tablets tonight!!  Still feel dizzy and tired today, weird, no side effects whilst taking the tablets, but only when AF started. The things we put our body through to conceive!!

I have bought Conceive Plus, £15 for a tube!! But if it helps!!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Does anyone know if those pregnacare tablets help as well ? and if you can take them while having clomid and provera in your system ??!! xx


----------



## heavenly

SamRycraft said:


> Does anyone know if those pregnacare tablets help as well ? and if you can take them while having clomid and provera in your system ??!! xx


Don't know but I take Pregnacare Original and am obviously on Clomid, I haven't read anywhere you can't take them together. xx

AFM, flow is lighter today, had a little bit of dizziness first thing but ok at the moment. Started my second round of Clomid last night, should be OVing in or around Valentine's Day!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Good Luck and hope you concieve around that date, that would be so romantic   xx


----------



## starzle72

Sam, I've started taking pregnacare just in case and also a little extra folic acid. It cant do any harm, only vitamins afterall.


----------



## SamRycraft

Great hun thanx, I may try the folic acid as it is meant to help you get pregnant isn't it ? xx


----------



## starzle72

No, it just supports the foetus once you are  
So worth taking when ttc x


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> SamRycraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm feeling exhausted. I am on Day 11 of my cycle, still no Ovulation happening
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ovulate til CD13/14 last month, still time! x
> 
> Cas - bring on the tablets tonight!!  Still feel dizzy and tired today, weird, no side effects whilst taking the tablets, but only when AF started. The things we put our body through to conceive!!
> 
> I have bought Conceive Plus, £15 for a tube!! But if it helps!!
> 
> Love to you all. xx
Click to expand...

Taken 2 (3rd one due tonight) so far an all ok side effects wise - hope you are ok and feeling less dizzy and sick. My AF feels like it was quite short, Heavyish for only 2 days and now very slow - def got shorter on the clomd.

"Conceive plus"? Is that like Preeseed? I use pre-seed as my ewcm has all but disappeared on clomid - annoying as a I had only just started getting lots after my lap/ovarian drilling in September. Am downing grapefruit juice in the hope that this helps too, but can't face the cough medicine - I tried it and just made me feel sick.

Hope you are having a good weekend. Snow has hit London, but sadly I don't think it is enough to prevent my flight to Switzerland tomorrow (work not play so don't want to go)....but will no doubt be caught up in the delays.

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

SamRycraft said:


> Does anyone know if those pregnacare tablets help as well ? and if you can take them while having clomid and provera in your system ??!! xx


Hey, yes I vitabiotics pregnacare tablets for conception. I havent heard that you shouldn't take these when on clomid. Clomid is a hormone and the pregnacare tablets are only vitamins so I can't see that it could hurt. However, I would be careful about taking herbal remedies with clomid and check with the dr first. Agnus Castus Vitex (Chase Berry) (not sure if I have spelt it correctly or if its in the right order!) is meant to be the herbal equivilent of Clomid (although you need to take it for a good few months to get it into your system) and this should not be taken with Clomid as it can prevent the clomid being effective. I used it for a couple of months and then gave up as it didnt seem to make a difference. 
xx


----------



## starzle72

Morning. It's weird the way clomid affects everyone differently isnt it because I never had any CM until I took clomid! It's defianetly better on it. I use pree-seed too but not all the time, and the cough mixture.


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> "Conceive plus"? Is that like Preeseed? I use pre-seed as my ewcm has all but disappeared on clomid - annoying as a I had only just started getting lots after my lap/ovarian drilling in September. Am downing grapefruit juice in the hope that this helps too, but can't face the cough medicine - I tried it and just made me feel sick.
> 
> Hope you are having a good weekend. Snow has hit London, but sadly I don't think it is enough to prevent my flight to Switzerland tomorrow (work not play so don't want to go)....but will no doubt be caught up in the delays.
> 
> xx


Yes, it's like Preseed, will be using it this cycle, thought it can't hurt!! I drink grapefruit juice as well. I've only been to Switzerland once, I adored it, but as you say, you are going for work...still, bring back some swiss choccie? 

Well, I feel like a complete prize t*t.  You know I was feeling sick, dizzy and lightheaded? It was worrying me. Well I realised this morning I had been doubling up on my ADs.  I am on 20mg Citalopram and I had been taking 40mg for the past few days. No wonder I felt rough! If you are on the wrong dose of ADs, it can make you feel really bad. At least the mystery is solved and I know it's not the Clomid. So no side effects at all from the Clomid, which is a good thing!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely relaxing weekend, stay warm everyone! xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Morning Fertile Feb ladies!

Cas11 - Hope your flight goes well for you today  

Heavenly - glad the mystery is solved!

Vadergarth - I know that sickness bug well! I have had it a few times and it's not funny at all. Hope you are all better now.

Sam - how is your ovulation testing going? Remember Clomid often delays it, mine was cycle day 16 last month.

Sarah - roll on Tuesday  

AFM - AF arrived late Friday evening. I have to say that for the last two days I have been surprised by how heavy it has been. Have been gobbling Ibuprofen like it is going out of fashion! Anyway, decided to take Clomid this month but take a much smaller dose than before. Started taking it Saturday eve so I am guessing Ovulation will be sometime after Valentines Day. 

Milliemoos xx


----------



## starzle72

Morning. Does anyone else experience af like cramping past ov? I am CD17 and started to cramp last night. I ov CD11.
I am worried my af is coming but I only had some (minor) bleeding 17 days ago??!
I'm not worried im not pg as that will happen if its meant to, more that my cycles and body are all over the place due to mmc and ERPC back in Nov.
Can any of you put my mind at rest, that this cramping is normal mid-cycle?
Thanks


----------



## emptyarms89

I have just started my second cycle of clomid but i experienced AF like cramping on and off from ovulation to when AF arrived i got told by my Doctor that this is a common side effect and nothing to worry about. 

Hope everyones ok Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## starzle72

Thanks, thats good to know. Quite painful actually!! i'm sure my first round wasnt this bad...


----------



## emptyarms89

It always felt like some one had stabbed me and then was twisting the blade around and around it was painfull im hoping i wont have the crapms at the end of this month but im not hopeful


----------



## heavenly

starzle72 said:


> Morning. Does anyone else experience af like cramping past ov? I am CD17 and started to cramp last night. I ov CD11.
> I am worried my af is coming but I only had some (minor) bleeding 17 days ago??!
> I'm not worried im not pg as that will happen if its meant to, more that my cycles and body are all over the place due to mmc and ERPC back in Nov.
> Can any of you put my mind at rest, that this cramping is normal mid-cycle?
> Thanks


I had AF type cramping for quite a while before my AF appeared which is unusual for me, so must have been the Clomid!

Milliemoos - Another Valentine's day OVer!! That is going to be a full on week!! I am all ready with my Conceive Plus.


----------



## Buttercup79

[/quote]

Yes, it's like Preseed, will be using it this cycle, thought it can't hurt!! I drink grapefruit juice as well. I've only been to Switzerland once, I adored it, but as you say, you are going for work...still, bring back some swiss choccie? 

Well, I feel like a complete prize t*t.  You know I was feeling sick, dizzy and lightheaded? It was worrying me. Well I realised this morning I had been doubling up on my ADs.  I am on 20mg Citalopram and I had been taking 40mg for the past few days. No wonder I felt rough! If you are on the wrong dose of ADs, it can make you feel really bad. At least the mystery is solved and I know it's not the Clomid. So no side effects at all from the Clomid, which is a good thing!!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely relaxing weekend, stay warm everyone! xx
[/quote]

Took hours to get here but yes have already had my fairshare of choc - you are right it is an incredible beautiful place but I only get to see an office, but there's a good view of the mountains which is great so I shouldn't complain.

Very glad you have resolved the sickness - double dose - that's quite an increase! Reassuring to know that it is not the clomid though. 
xx


----------



## Buttercup79

starzle72 said:


> Morning. Does anyone else experience af like cramping past ov? I am CD17 and started to cramp last night. I ov CD11.
> I am worried my af is coming but I only had some (minor) bleeding 17 days ago??!
> I'm not worried im not pg as that will happen if its meant to, more that my cycles and body are all over the place due to mmc and ERPC back in Nov.
> Can any of you put my mind at rest, that this cramping is normal mid-cycle?
> Thanks


Het Starzle, yes I got a lot of cramping post ovulation on both my clomid cycles. No bleeding though, but when I was reading up on Clomid it did say you could get a bit of bleeding in the second half of you cycle though xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Morning Fertile Feb ladies!
> 
> Cas11 - Hope your flight goes well for you today
> 
> Heavenly - glad the mystery is solved!
> 
> Vadergarth - I know that sickness bug well! I have had it a few times and it's not funny at all. Hope you are all better now.
> 
> Sam - how is your ovulation testing going? Remember Clomid often delays it, mine was cycle day 16 last month.
> 
> Sarah - roll on Tuesday
> 
> AFM - AF arrived late Friday evening. I have to say that for the last two days I have been surprised by how heavy it has been. Have been gobbling Ibuprofen like it is going out of fashion! Anyway, decided to take Clomid this month but take a much smaller dose than before. Started taking it Saturday eve so I am guessing Ovulation will be sometime after Valentines Day.
> 
> Milliemoos xx


Hi Milliemoos - I'll be ovulating around valentine's day too and I think Heavenly too. No going out on V day - straight to the sack me thinks... xx


----------



## Milliemoos

starzle72 said:


> Morning. Does anyone else experience af like cramping past ov? I am CD17 and started to cramp last night. I ov CD11.
> I am worried my af is coming but I only had some (minor) bleeding 17 days ago??!
> I'm not worried im not pg as that will happen if its meant to, more that my cycles and body are all over the place due to mmc and ERPC back in Nov.
> Can any of you put my mind at rest, that this cramping is normal mid-cycle?
> Thanks


Hi Starzle,

I had a fair amount of cramping on and off throughout and think it's common - wouldn't worry xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Hi Milliemoos - I'll be ovulating around valentine's day too and I think Heavenly too. No going out on V day - straight to the sack me thinks... xx


I should be....hopefully...OVing around 14th/15th, so basically from Monday onwards...all week.....


----------



## Milliemoos

Blimey, it looks like a fair few of us will be on that 2WW together! x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Blimey, it looks like a fair few of us will be on that 2WW together! x


My Clearblue Fertility Monitor confused me today, it's given me a High, it's only CD6!! I normally only get 2/3 Highs before a Peak! Either I am OVing ridiculously early...not going to OV....or I will get around 6 Highs before a Peak! Either way, we are going to have to BD this week as well!!!


----------



## Milliemoos

Wow, that is early Heavenly. Bet your OH is pleased


----------



## Buttercup79

Goodness - day 6 is very early - busy couple of weeks ahead then!x


----------



## heavenly

He is flying back from Manchester tonight, and will be knackered...so no, I don't think he will be too impressed!


----------



## EMMIE34

Hi ladies. Can I join your thread?I'm a clomid novice and afraid I will be sounding very naive for a while 

I had my 2nd consultation today and she's written to my GP telling him to prescribe me with clomid. I don't know why she didn't give me a prescription, but hey ho as long as I get it. I have to take it for 6 months on a low dose from CD2-6 and need to have 28 day bloods on cycle 1 and 4. I originally  wasn't sure I'd get any as I ovulate anyway apparently and all my tests came back 'normal'. I was initially a bit wary of taking it because I don't know what it will do but I've decided to just go with it. I want that BFP right now!! To be honest I feel in a really weird mood tonight because half of me is so optimistic that it will be just the push we need but the other half is saying if I ov on my own each month and still haven't got pg in such a long time what difference will clomid make? If anyone has any ideas or any experiences they'd shar with me I'd be so grateful

Anyway hello clomid ladies, I'm looking forward to following your thread  xXx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Emmie, 

Welcome.  I've just sent you am message on the thread you started.  Probably wasn't very helpful but! Let us know how you get on.  When do you start cycle 1?
xx


----------



## heavenly

EMMIE34 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join your thread?I'm a clomid novice and afraid I will be sounding very naive for a while
> 
> I had my 2nd consultation today and she's written to my GP telling him to prescribe me with clomid. I don't know why she didn't give me a prescription, but hey ho as long as I get it. I have to take it for 6 months on a low dose from CD2-6 and need to have 28 day bloods on cycle 1 and 4. I originally wasn't sure I'd get any as I ovulate anyway apparently and all my tests came back 'normal'. I was initially a bit wary of taking it because I don't know what it will do but I've decided to just go with it. I want that BFP right now!! To be honest I feel in a really weird mood tonight because half of me is so optimistic that it will be just the push we need but the other half is saying if I ov on my own each month and still haven't got pg in such a long time what difference will clomid make? If anyone has any ideas or any experiences they'd shar with me I'd be so grateful
> 
> Anyway hello clomid ladies, I'm looking forward to following your thread xXx


Welcome Emmie..I'm still a novice! Just on second cycle of 50mg. I have heard that there is no point being on Clomid if you ovulate regularly but my FS wasn't sure if I did as my cycles weren't regular, so he said it was worth a try for 4 cycles.

No side effects so far, so you may not get any! x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi everyone, hoping its a fertile Feb for everyone. 

Well here we go tonight I'm taking my first tablet, decided to wait till around 9pm in the hope that I sleep through any side affects. I've stocked up on ovulating kits and done pe-seed (never tried it before) but giving everything a go this month. 
I'm a right in thinking that if my cycle is 31 days I should get peak around day 15/16? I've only got the cheapy OPk of the Internet.

**** luck to everyone. X


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

I am just about to take my last clomid tablet for this cycle and go to bed. Would love it to be the very last one I need to take but only time will tell. Things seem to moving along quicker with this cycle than the last which is just as well. I am a little impatient you see  

Welcome Emmie34 and good luck! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope it's all going well.

Sarah - I just had a 31 day cycle and ovulated (got my LH surge) on cycle day 16. Obviously start testing before that though as it can vary from month to month. What dosage are you on? Hope all goes well and you don't get any side effects x

Milliemoos x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all, 

Well first day of tablet last night, and all well. For some reason I expected to feel different or side affects but nothing as of yet. Fingers crossed stays like that. It my birthday, valentines and our 2nd wedding anniversary so lots to celebrate, hope That tablets don't spoil anything, good to be kept busy tho. 

Milliemoos - yes was going to stat OPK around day 10, i just started on 50mg day 2-6, fingers crossed it will happen in the next few months. Lots of luck to you, hopefully we both have something to celebrate in a few weeks.  

Love to all. Xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Hi all

Sorry not been on for a while, just been up the wall helping my husband fight for his son in court  

Well, tonight I have started feeling a few sharp pains every now and again right at the bottom of my belly right inbetween my ovaries I think  

Actually if you run your finger from your belly button straight down to the bottom of your tummy, thats where it is  

Anyone got any ideas as to what it may be ? And also, was having a bit of   today and as soon as we started I screamed in pain in my tummy, there's no other way to say this, but it was when he his doo-dar in  
Bit worried now, as sex seems to hurt me these days ??

Hope someone can help me, I have no-one else to turn to xxxxxxx


----------



## EMMIE34

Thanks for the welcomes 

Sarah we used pre-seed last month. Its a bit runny but who cares if it works in the end.


----------



## SarahScrafton

Whoops!!! I've just remembered to take my 2nd tablet tonight, last night I took it at 9pm tonight it was 9.30pm do you think this will make much difference? Kicking myself!!!


----------



## SamRycraft

No, won't really make any difference, I wouldn't worry


----------



## SamRycraft

Can no-one help me with my query ? x


----------



## starzle72

Hi Sam. I would mention this to your doctor. When I had endometriosis I used to have very painful sex, so much so that afterwards I would have to take painkillers. I'm not saying you have endo, just keep an eye on it and mention to your doctor as painful sex is a sympton of endo x


----------



## heavenly

Hi ladies  
  
Sam - hope you get answers.

Well, it's the big week coming up! Valentine's week and hopefully OVing!!    Still getting a High....no Peak yet...it's CD12 today.  Last cycle I peaked on CD12 and CD13 and definitely ovulated.  So hope the same happens this week.

How is everyone?  xx


----------



## SamRycraft

I need your help ladies.. I'm thinking I should go to A&E, this is because I have terrible pains in the pit of my stomach and being dizzy, had diaorrhoea

I just don't feel right, I feel I am burning up. Current temp is 36.3

Help !!!!


----------



## SamRycraft

And I can't stop peeing. I am going every half hour and to the point where I am desperate !!


----------



## starzle72

Honey, get to the doctors or like you said, A&E if you dont think you should wait until tmro xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Get yourself checked out asap, don't leave it to chance.


----------



## SamRycraft

Hello ladies, well 4hrs in A&E to be told go back tomorrow to be scanned.. they said there are 2 groups, minor an major, I was classed as major, wot was so major bout that ? I am fuming, tired and starving !!

Dr also said I am exhausted and too pressured and need to rest xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Ladies, 

Happy Valentine's Day!

Hope you are all ok and the cycles are going well. Sam, your pain sounds pretty serious - very glad you have taken it seriously and ghot yourself seen by someone. Hope today goes ok  - sending you my love and a big  

Afm, I'm on CD 13 and no peak yet.... Heavenly, Milliemoos have you got your peaks yet?

xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Got a bit of a weird question for you Ladies!

Now, I usually opk with my cbfm in the mornings, but given that this is apparently not the best time for testing I have some test sticks which I got on amazon for testing in the afternoon.  This means testing at work, and walking to the toilet with a hand bag would just draw attention to myself so today I just popped the tester in my pocket, but how the hell do you collect urine when you are are work?! I guess a plastic cup from the kitchen but would look a bit weird walking to the toilet with one.   In my panic today I used the plastic tub that was attached to my pencil sharpener (being small enough to get up the sleeve of my jumper) Does anyone have any helpful advice! ha ha    xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Sam - how are you now? Did you get your scan yet?

Cas11 - haven't got my surge yet but had a scan today (cycle day 12) and the nurse said it should happen in the next couple of days. She actually told me today that the best time to test is in the morning with your first urine of the day. If you are wanting to test whilst at work would suggest you buy the Clearblue test sticks that you can wee on - like a pregnancy test, that way you won't draw attention to yourself ha ha!!  

How's it going Heavenly, any news?

Milliemoos xx


----------



## SamRycraft

Hey Milliemoos and Cas

Still feel terrible today, rang Whiston and my Consultants secretary is ringing me back tomorrow hopefully to bring me in for a scan. I still have pains and my temp has reached 37.0 today, since 5pm it started at 35.8. It reached 36.7 while in hospital and they said it was fine  

Well I don't feel bloody fine !!!

Hope you are all ok 

Sam x


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone, just thought I'd check in with you all after my school trip to Germany. Sounds like we are all still ovulating at the same time, fingers crossed for you all this month. I think I ovulated at he weeke d, whilst away so our chances are slim to none this month, oh well, can't be helped. Bought a gift for a christening we have at the weekend today, and the woman on till said I could pass the loyalty card she gave me to someone with children if I don't have any kids- cud have cried on the spot!!! Really can't face going, but what can you do, becoming a hermit is not an attractive option.

Happy valentines day! Xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi all, just been to acupuncture, and my acupuncturist discussed having an AMH test done, just to give us a bit more info about my ovarian reserve.  Have ordered the Zita West postal one, just wondered if anyone else has had this done or not, and was it any use?

THanks
x


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam - how are you now? Did you get your scan yet?
> 
> Cas11 - haven't got my surge yet but had a scan today (cycle day 12) and the nurse said it should happen in the next couple of days. She actually told me today that the best time to test is in the morning with your first urine of the day. If you are wanting to test whilst at work would suggest you buy the Clearblue test sticks that you can wee on - like a pregnancy test, that way you won't draw attention to yourself ha ha!!
> 
> How's it going Heavenly, any news?
> 
> Milliemoos xx


Ha ha thanks Milliemoos that might be a lot easier - hadn't thought of that! 

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Vadergarth, 

Welcome back - hope you had a good time in Germany.  It's shame you ovulated when you were away, but you never do know... 

Christenings are always pretty difficult, especially when there are bound to be lots of other little ones, but like ou say the alternative is hidding away and that makes for a pretty awful social life and then you end up pushing your friends away which is sad. 

I've not done an AMH test, but would be interested to hear how your postal one goes and others who have used this, as I might do it too or maybe wait until I see a FS after I finish the clomid. 

Afm, I peaked this morning on the CBFM.  Was very excited by that as I have only ever seen it peak twice in the year since I bought it, although I think I probably have ovulated and just missed ti, but still its good to see in black and white. 

Hope everyone else is well. Sam, how are you feeling?

xx


----------



## heavenly

Sam - how are you?      

Cas - anymore smuggling at work?      Great news about the Peak!!    

Vadergarth - Sorry about insensitive people!      Re AMH, that is what I am going to get done next, want all the info I can get!  Was going to the Agora Clinic in Brighton to get it done, but may do what you are doing.  Keep me posted!

AFM, had a Peak yesterday and today and CM.  So we BDd last night and will be tonight and for the rest of the week.  We BDd every other day last week.


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Cas11 - haven't got my surge yet but had a scan today (cycle day 12) and the nurse said it should happen in the next couple of days.
> 
> Milliemoos xx


Pleased that the scan was successful! Have you peaked yet?


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Cas - anymore smuggling at work?  Great news about the Peak!!


Ha ha no. Got my peak in the morning, so figured I wouldn't test in the afternoon - will get some of the pee sticks for next month though - sounds a lot easier! Tested this morning though and nothing, so I am hoping that I have ovulated or am about to.

Well done on getting your peak and sounds like you have been working hard!

xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cas - anymore smuggling at work?  Great news about the Peak!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha no. Got my peak in the morning, so figured I wouldn't test in the afternoon - will get some of the pee sticks for next month though - sounds a lot easier! Tested this morning though and nothing, so I am hoping that I have ovulated or am about to.
> 
> Well done on getting your peak and sounds like you have been working hard!
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

I am sure you are about to! xx

Yes, I think OH is a bit worn out...I am trying to be frugal with the Conceive Plus at £13 a pop!! Haha!


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

How's it going? Got visitors staying at the moment so haven't got time to do personals but just wanted to wish everyone good luck. I see a few of you have had your peaks, I got my surge Wednesday (cycle day 13) so OTD on the 29th  

Milliemoos xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies  

Milliemoos, we OVd on the same cycle day!!    

Well here we are, in the 2WW.....I am not going to test or symptom spot this cycle, I did it last cycle and it did my tree in.  I will test if I am late or I get a symptom like throwing up!  Be much better for my sanity.

So glad it's Friday...nice lie in!!  And getting a cut and colour tomorrow.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All,

Looks like few of you are having really good month, fingers crossed for you all. 

I don't know what to make of this month, I know its my first month but i just thought I would feel different, I'm on CD13 and haven't felt anything yet, haven't had any look with OPK's yet either! Hopefully will have a peak in the next few days, trying to stay positive but finding hard at the min. 

Sarah
Xxxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey All,

The sun is shining so it makes Monday easier to deal with.  Hope you all had a good weekend and are coping ok with the Clomid/ 2ww etc. 

Sam, are you feeling any better?

Nothing to report from my side, just trying not to symptom spot, whilst waiting for test day, which, will be next Monday at the earliest.  

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

I am not feeling as anxious as I did last month which is a huge relief as I did end up getting quite stressed which I am sure didn't help my cause. Guess most of us are just waiting and hoping right now. I need to hear some good news so   at least one of us gets a BFP this time!

Sarah - don't worry if you haven't got your surge yet. Clomid can delay it anyway. Last month I got my surge on Cycle day 16.

Sam - how are you? I am starting to get a little worried. Please let us know you are ok.

Milliemoos


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Well CD 15 today, and got pain in my left side so finger crossed today is the day I get peak!!! I hope so, it will be the first time in about 18 months!!

Luck and love to everyone, especially on tww. Xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## heavenly

Sarah - FXd you get your peak!!  x

Milliemoos- Same here, as it was my first month, I was anxious and symptom spotted like crazy, I am just going with the flow now, I am 6DPO.

Sam - You ok hun?    


AFM, I am being proactive.  Being such an oldie, I feel I need to do as much as I can.  I saw an acupuncturist last night for a consult.  She was so lovely, she has had a lot of success re fertility problems.  She took down info off me, she wants a week's food diary and cycle details.  I will go once a week for 6 weeks then once a month.  She wants me to get my AMH done so am getting that done next week.    She is a very positive lady and said if things aren't successful with Clomid, if I am going down the IUI or IVF route, she can work alongside with that as well.  I am really looking forward to getting things started next week.    

Got more supplements, as recommended, to help my eggs.......Bee Propolis and L'Arginine. Flippin' eck, I am keeping Amazon in business at the mo!

Love to everyone.  xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sarah - best of luck, I am really excited for you  

heavenly - will be interested to hear how the acupuncture goes and what she says about food etc It's great that she is positive, we definitely need some of that!

afm - had a small amount of cramping today and then it went away. Not too bothered about it and thinking it's too early for AF to come so maybe just a result of me being on my feet all day making pancakes and eating too many!!


----------



## Vadergarth

HI all,
how we all doing?  Heavenly- glad to hear the acupuncture went well, I don't know what I'd do without it those sessions these days!  Fingers crossed for you all this month!  Off to eat pancakes!  Hubby cursing in the kitchen, so not hopefully they will be anything other than a burned mess, but at least he's making them!  THank the lord for Betty Crocker!x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - Mmmm, pancakes.  I didn't do any last night as we had some Sunday lunchtime, cherries and ice cream.....luckily my food diary didn't start til Monday night!        She said we need to get my body in tip top form to get pregnant and it is vitally important what we eat and drink, so I am going to be completely honest with her.  At least I don't smoke or drink alcohol.  But it's the diet coke and chocolate I struggle with, really cutting down on that!!      

What DPO  are you hun?  xx


Vadergarth - I am getting my AMH done at the Agora Clinic next Friday, have you received yours yet?  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey All, 

I completely missed pancakes last night as didn't get back from work till late... boo hoo.  Maybe do them at the weekend instead.  Vadergarth hope yours were ok in the end.  

Heavenly, your lady sounds very positive. I need to start going again as, if anything, they were relaxing, trouble is it is 90 a session with the Zita West clinic - a lot if you have to go once a week for 6 weeks! Food Diary sounds interesting.  Not sure what they would make of mine! Although I have tried to give up alcohol  - 2 glasses of vino in 6 weeks which I think is quite good (not that I was a heavy drinker, so hasn't been that hard!). Now going to attempt to stay off the chocolate and sweets for lent and start running again as have been very lazy since Christmas and blaming the Clomid! 


Sam, still not heard anything from you - you sounded in a pretty bad way in your last post. Hope you are feeling much better. 

xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Heavenly, your lady sounds very positive. I need to start going again as, if anything, they were relaxing, trouble is it is 90 a session with the Zita West clinic - a lot if you have to go once a week for 6 weeks! Food Diary sounds interesting. Not sure what they would make of mine! Although I have tried to give up alcohol - 2 glasses of vino in 6 weeks which I think is quite good (not that I was a heavy drinker, so hasn't been that hard!). Now going to attempt to stay off the chocolate and sweets for lent and start running again as have been very lazy since Christmas and blaming the Clomid!


My lady charges £37 a session.

I will be interested to see what she makes of my food diary, I do have a lot of fruit and veg, but I have a sweet tooth and I know sugar is a big no no for eggs!!

Well done with the Lent thing!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All,

Well I'm totally confused, I had what I thought were ov pain yesterday and did my opk and had darker line than day before but still not dark enough for it to be my peak so did another one today hoping that it would be definate  peak but it's a barely there line now. I'm so confused now thinking maybe I didn't ovulate? I have my blood test next week so that will let me know for defintate. Had fun this month trying but don't think clomid worked this month!
Sorry for the down post, luck and love to you all.   

Sarah xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Vadergarth - how did the pancakes go? I made American style ones and we had them with bacon and maple syrup - naughty naughty but so so nice!

Heavenly - I think I am 7dpo but I am not sure how to tell exactly when I ovulated  . I got my surge last Wednesday in the morning, but I read that there can be quite a gap from when you get your surge and when you ovulate. I had achey boobs the next afternoon so I am thinking I must have ovulated by then as the discomfort is caused by progesterone the body makes after ovulation - I think! So to answer, I am 6-7 dpo, I think!!   

Cas11 - where are you cycle wise?

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone,
WEll Betty Crocker pancake mix is not to be recommended!  But once we had made our own mix (not the cheat's option), all were yummy, am more of a lemon and sugar fan myself tho, simple but the best.  AMH test kit has come through the post, was a bit of a faff trying to get the GP surgery to agree to take my blood, but got there in the end with my wonderful GP calling me back and saying I didn't have to pay!  He is such a great GP.  Gosh, £90 for a session is a lot!  I pay £45, which I thought was a lot twice a month!  You are all making me feel rather guilty about my diet, as you all sound like you are being very good.  What can you all recommend reading wise about diet and fertility?  THink I need to make more of an effort, considering I walked in the house after a horrific day at school, and opened a beer straight from the fridge, then got told off by hubby for getting changed straight away in to my PJs!!!!  Well, it was a bit Rab C Nesbit I have to admit, but hard days require PJs, or is it just me!? 

Nothing on TV either!!!  Hope you all ok today xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth - I have put on over half a stone since starting Clomid, drinking a glass (just the one!) of Chardonnay as I write this and pausing to munch on some Lemon Drizzle cake. No need to feel guilty!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi ladies

Need bit of advice, I'm on CD 17 and of yet had no defintate positive OPK but tonight I've had I little bit of bleeding. Only when I go to the loo, started quite dark but now just really light pinkish. Anybody experienced this? Could it be start of af? Normally my cycles are 31 days. If it is do I start taking my clomid again? Sorry i feel as if consultant has just left me to it, didn't explain what to do if anything like this happend.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Sarah,

Could it be ovulation spotting and your OPK kit has not picked it up? Have you checked your cm (cervical mucus)? Sorry if this is too much information but if you are in your 'fertile phase' then it should be clear and stretchy. Some people describe it as egg white (sorry but no other way of saying it!!!). 

On the other hand is it is the start of AF then don't start taking the Clomid again until it starts properly. I had brown blood a few days before my period was due last month and the nurse told me my cycle day 1 would be when my period starts properly i.e bright red blood

Don't know what else it could be....


----------



## heavenly

Sarah - Can't add anymore that Milliemoos said, Clomid will change things a little. See what happens with your blood test. xx

Milliemoos - We are DPO budss!!  I don't have any symptoms, I am not analysing anything. I did that last cycle and did my brain in, it was probably the first cycle of Clomid just settling into my system. I won't be testing til I am a day late which is 2 March.

Vadergarth - The AMH test is costing me £80 at the Agora, really interested to see the results of that, bit scared though, but it needs to be done!! Re diet, I am no saint!!  
*
Positives*
I don't drink
I don't smoke
I love fruit and veg
I walk loads
I don't drink coffee

*Negatives*
I have a sweet tooth
I don't drink enough water
I love chocolate
I love Diet Coke

Diet Fizzy drinks are bad, it's the aspartame, and too much sugar is a big no no, Zita West said sugar is the enemy of eggs!! 

So anyway, I will see what my acupuncturist says when I present her with food diary, I do realise at my age that I do need to do everything I can to help myself.


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly - your are so good to wait until the day after to test. I want to be able to say the same but I know that would be a lie as I will end up testing sooner. I have slightly sensitive boobs (comes and goes) but had exactly the same last month so know that's just from the progesterone my body is producing. I don't have any symptoms either and I suppose it's too early at this stage to have any anyway. Great that we have the same dates - I hope we can both celebrate


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> heavenly - your are so good to wait until the day after to test. I want to be able to say the same but I know that would be a lie as I will end up testing sooner. I have slightly sensitive boobs (comes and goes) but had exactly the same last month so know that's just from the progesterone my body is producing. I don't have any symptoms either and I suppose it's too early at this stage to have any anyway. Great that we have the same dates - I hope we can both celebrate


I gave myself such a stressful month last month, trying to over analyse everything, I went through 3 tests, so went through 3 disappointments. So I decided to just get on with my life this month and do positive stuff as in acupuncture and wait til I am late. Obviously if I have really weird symptoms I haven't had before, then I will test.


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Everyone. 

Sarah, I think Heavenly is right, Clomid does funny things with your cycle, hopefully your blood test will be reassuring. 

Heavenly, what is Bee Propolis and L'Arginine?  Sounds interesting. I and currently just on pregnancare, but might be good to start topping up with others. 

Milliemoos - I' m not entirely sure when I ovulated.  My peak on the CBFM was last Wednesday (which was CD14), (but I also tested on a cheapo opk stick on the afternoon of CD13 which seemed to have a line that was as dark as the control line but then it seemed to blur, so I assume I either ovulated late on CD14 or CD 15 (I didn't feel any sharp pain like I did the previous month).  If so that would put me on 7dpo today. I am just a bit worried that we did not BD enough post peak (BD'd on CD 13, 2 x on peak day CD 14 and then on CD 15), but my mum stayed on CD 16 and we were out all day CD17 (saturday) and by Sunday I think the slot had passed, but BD'd anyway!.  


Vadergarth - I'm with you on the lemon and sugar. I wouldn't read too much into my good intentions diet wise.  I have a super sweet tooth (in fact I am tucking into some strawberry bon bons now which my colleague gave me as I've had a shocking week.....)  which as Heavenly says is not good for eggs and probably even less good when you have pcos. Having said that i am not convinced I have a bad dose of pcocs as I don't have most of the symptoms apart from infrequently and random ovulation and slightly raised testosterone. So, aside from my fall from grace with the strawb bon bons I am trying to give the sweet things a bit of a rest.. 

As for putting your PJ's on when you come in from work......that's the first thing I do when I get home.......but I guess it depends when you get home. I tend to get home about 7:30 at the earliest.  The beauty of being at home is that you don't have to make an effort. 

As for symptoms.  Nothing for me either, pretty much standard cycle stuff - sore boobs as per usual getting worse as I get closer to the end of my cycle  - feel quite calm this time, possibly because its the third cycle and I am not holding out much hope as I don't actually believe that Clomid will work for me I just did it to keep the doctor quiet. I usually test early, but I really don't feel like I will this time, which is unusual. 

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> I gave myself such a stressful month last month, trying to over analyse everything, I went through 3 tests, so went through 3 disappointments. So I decided to just get on with my life this month and do positive stuff as in acupuncture and wait til I am late. Obviously if I have really weird symptoms I haven't had before, then I will test.


sounds like a good attitude... although I can always find a symptom I haven't had before, although better at telling myself I being a nutter now and ignoring it. 
x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hiya all

Thanks for all reassurance, no more bleeding at all today, so hopefully it was ovulation bleeding and opk havnt picked it up. Just going to wait till tues, see how bloody tests goes. I feel so sorry for my DH as he was so worried last night had to reassure him it was still ok to do the deed! Lol. My body is all over the place, sometimes I dont feel in the mood! Clomid! Crazy thing! But if it works, it will be sooooooo worth it.

Luck and love to you all. Xxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly - your are so good to wait until the day after to test. I want to be able to say the same but I know that would be a lie as I will end up testing sooner. I have slightly sensitive boobs (comes and goes) but had exactly the same last month so know that's just from the progesterone my body is producing. I don't have any symptoms either and I suppose it's too early at this stage to have any anyway. Great that we have the same dates - I hope we can both celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> I gave myself such a stressful month last month, trying to over analyse everything, I went through 3 tests, so went through 3 disappointments. So I decided to just get on with my life this month and do positive stuff as in acupuncture and wait til I am late. Obviously if I have really weird symptoms I haven't had before, then I will test.
Click to expand...

Heavenly - you have exactly the right frame of mind. I spent last month waiting for symptoms to appear. The stupid stupid thing is, I have been pregnant before and the only symptom I had then was what I am experiencing now (and last month) with the sore boobs. I can't remember having any other symptom and it was 6 weeks before I got morning sickness etc. In all probability, the first we will know of being pregnant is a positive test. Hope we get it!!! x


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Sarah, I think Heavenly is right, Clomid does funny things with your cycle, hopefully your blood test will be reassuring.
> 
> Heavenly, what is Bee Propolis and L'Arginine? Sounds interesting. I and currently just on pregnancare, but might be good to start topping up with others.
> 
> Milliemoos - I' m not entirely sure when I ovulated. My peak on the CBFM was last Wednesday (which was CD14), (but I also tested on a cheapo opk stick on the afternoon of CD13 which seemed to have a line that was as dark as the control line but then it seemed to blur, so I assume I either ovulated late on CD14 or CD 15 (I didn't feel any sharp pain like I did the previous month). If so that would put me on 7dpo today. I am just a bit worried that we did not BD enough post peak (BD'd on CD 13, 2 x on peak day CD 14 and then on CD 15), but my mum stayed on CD 16 and we were out all day CD17 (saturday) and by Sunday I think the slot had passed, but BD'd anyway!.
> 
> Vadergarth - I'm with you on the lemon and sugar. I wouldn't read too much into my good intentions diet wise. I have a super sweet tooth (in fact I am tucking into some strawberry bon bons now which my colleague gave me as I've had a shocking week.....) which as Heavenly says is not good for eggs and probably even less good when you have pcos. Having said that i am not convinced I have a bad dose of pcocs as I don't have most of the symptoms apart from infrequently and random ovulation and slightly raised testosterone. So, aside from my fall from grace with the strawb bon bons I am trying to give the sweet things a bit of a rest..
> 
> As for putting your PJ's on when you come in from work......that's the first thing I do when I get home.......but I guess it depends when you get home. I tend to get home about 7:30 at the earliest. The beauty of being at home is that you don't have to make an effort.
> 
> As for symptoms. Nothing for me either, pretty much standard cycle stuff - sore boobs as per usual getting worse as I get closer to the end of my cycle - feel quite calm this time, possibly because its the third cycle and I am not holding out much hope as I don't actually believe that Clomid will work for me I just did it to keep the doctor quiet. I usually test early, but I really don't feel like I will this time, which is unusual.
> 
> xx


Cas11 - looks like you are just a day ahead of myself and Heavenly, how exciting! Looking at your dates I am sure you covered all your bases!  My consultant told me that sperm can survive for up to 5 days in fertile mucus so don't worry


----------



## Milliemoos

SarahScrafton said:


> Hiya all
> 
> Thanks for all reassurance, no more bleeding at all today, so hopefully it was ovulation bleeding and opk havnt picked it up. Just going to wait till tues, see how bloody tests goes. I feel so sorry for my DH as he was so worried last night had to reassure him it was still ok to do the deed! Lol. My body is all over the place, sometimes I dont feel in the mood! Clomid! Crazy thing! But if it works, it will be sooooooo worth it.
> 
> Luck and love to you all. Xxxx


Well done Sarah, it's hard not to worry but you can't change anything at this point so try and relax as much as possible and see what comes up on the test


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Heavenly, what is Bee Propolis and L'Arginine? Sounds interesting. I and currently just on pregnancare, but might be good to start topping up with others.


Bee Propolis, I take in conjunction with Royal Jelly.

http://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html

L'Arginine

L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant and can help with sperm motility

Well, I have been doing a hell of a lot of reading re supplements, egg quality etc...books, here, other fertility sites etc....and there is a great thread on here which put it all in once place. I streamlined it a bit, saw what I was taking with the Pregnacare Conception and added what I needed to add.

Here is my full list.

Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly 1000mg
C0 Q10 100mg
Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
Vitamin C 500mg
L'Arginine - 400mg (100mg is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
Bee Propolis - 500mg
Selenium 100ug (50ug is also included in Pregnacare Conception)

Here is the supplements thread, it's a good read!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> I don't have any symptoms either and I suppose it's too early at this stage to have any anyway. Great that we have the same dates - I hope we can both celebrate


So do I.


----------



## Milliemoos

Quick update. Took a test this morning and it was a BFN. I know it's too soon to know for sure but think it's now a 50/50 chance at best. Will carry on testing until OTD, actually think this way I will be able to let myself down gently.

Love to all


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Milliemoos, sorry to hear that no BFN yet but there is still a little hope for you.

Heavenly, thanks for all the info on the vits,  I have now got myself some Fresh Royal Jelly (500mg  twice a day - I liked the fact that the queen bee is mighty fertile on a diet of this alone so, it can't help), L'Argentine (500mg once a day - chewable not so good to might try capsules if I can find them next time), Bee Propolis 500mg, Omega 3 and 6 (naturally sourced - boots), Evening Primrose Oil for days 1 to 14 and have also added Vitamin B6 (100mg) as I read that it is good for people with short lutel phases and the Clomid appears to have given me a lutel phase of no more than 9 days.  Cost a small fortune, but at least i feel that I am taking an active step. 

Sarah, hope the bleeding stopped and you have been full steam ahead with the BD. I read that Clomid can cause ovulation bleeding so I am sure it is nothing to worry about.

Vadergarth hope all is well with you.  

Afm. I started spotting yesterday on CD25 and AF has now properly started so I am out this month. Given that this was cycle 3 I am not expecting the Clomid to work now, but have gone full steam ahead with the vits in the hope that if I keep up with them (and I have a habit of going ott and then only doing it for month) it might do some good.  Need to work on the sugar habit a bit more though - ice cream and crumbly fudge yesterday wasn't the best "egg friendly" dessert, but I guess you can't get too obsessed about these things otherwise you would go absolutely mad.  Got my final three months of 50mg Clomid, but given that I don't think it is working, I am going to take 75mg a day for two months and then get a referral to a fertility specialist.  That should give me two/three months of getting vitamined up before more invasive treatment. Had a few tears yesterday and then DH caught me hitting the wall in the shower this morning shouting "Nature's a F**** B***)!    Made me feel a bit better anyhow.  


Really hoping at least one of you ladies has some good news this month as we could really do with a bit of a boost in here. 

xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 - so sorry to hear your news   You say you are having a short luteal phase. You've probably heard about this but thought I would mention that my clinic prescribe me Cyclogest. It's a progesterone pessary (no big deal really) that you take during your luteal phase. Basically, it tops up your natural progesterone levels which are what keep your lining in place. When your progesterone drops that's when your AF starts. Thought it was worth a mention. 

How is everyone else doing? Some good news please?!! 

afm - another BFN this morning


----------



## Buttercup79

Ah thanks Milliemoos.  I will look into the Pessary - I have also read about vit B6 which is supposed to help so I am going to take that this month to see how this affects things.  I always get sore boobs post ovulation and then they reach a peak of soreness for a few days which then decreases quite substantially and like clockwork I get spotting the next day and start the day after that - so I am guessing the sore boobs are the result of the progesterone.  I am not totally sure that my luteal phase is not right, but it seems to be 9/10 days which as I understand is too short, so I guess trying to lengthen it a bit can't hurt. 

Thanks for the advice. 
xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Cas11 - I get the same with the sore boobs, they are really bad at the moment and period due Wednesday/Thursday. The Progesterone will probably mean sore boobs for longer.


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - When is AF due hun?  You are not out yet!  x

Cas11 -  How are you feeling?      I know, it's not cheap!!  But it makes me feel that I am doing something and trying to help my eggs, so worth a try!!  Been to Norwich for 2 days, visiting my best mate.  Lovely weather, loads of country walks as well.  But had a fair bit of cheese, not good!!!    My best friend has a 14 month old daughter, I am god-mother.  We all had a lovely time together, it's weird, it should upset me, but it doesn't.  But I suppose that is because I still feel it will happen to me.  If I get to that point that I know it won't, then things might change, which would be horrible if it made me feel awkward spending time with them.

What are your plans after Clomid hun?  I have 2 cycles left....after my AMH results, that will tell me what my next step is..IUI or iVF, my eggs or donated eggs...eeek!    OH is getting his SA done again this week, it's been 2 years since his last one, be interesting to see if it changes, he has given up smoking and has been taking Wellman Conception for quite a few months.  I want as much up to date info to hand as poss before we might have to go for invasive treatment.  

Oh,  AF is due around Wed...haven't tested yet....really didn't think about it all this cycle, I am expecting to come on...I always do!  x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Well I am out for this month . Started spotting so will come on in the next few days. Sending loads of good luck vibes to you Heavenly!!!


----------



## chazzy333444

hi heavenly,

Was just wondering have you had 21day bloods to confirm that you have ovulated?

Before clomid by progrestrone was at level 2. I have just had my first round of clomid 50mg and my 21day blood showed at level 11. I rang my clinic yesterday for an appointmet to see if they will up it too 100mg, i just feel if it didnt make me ov first month then will it work 2nd month xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Ohhhh Milliemoos I am sorry.   I try to remember that a normal couple only have about a 20% chance each month when things are all in working order.  If Clomid does its job and "normalises" our cycles then this should give us a 20% chance each cycle so therefore in about 5 rounds we should hit the jackpot! Perhaps a weird way of thinking, and I know that its not exactly accurate, but helps me sometimes a little.    

Heavenly, I feel the same - taking the vits is making me feel like I am doing something positive and, like you said, taking control of the situation - I constantly feel like everything is so out of my control.  The initial excitement about getting on Clomid and feeling like this was the answer has disappeared after 3 cycles so its good to be doing something else, even if I do rattle when I walk now.  Need to also find some time to start acupuncture again and learning how to manage my stress levels. Your weekend sounds lovely.  I have an 18 month old god dauughter and I love seeing her too - such a sweetie and she does cheer me up. I just find it difficult when I meet up with all my friends in one go as they are all pregnant or have babies or toddlers and then it kind of hits you how far behind you are getting and how you can't really add much to the constantly talk of nurseries, sleepless nights, injections, development etc etc.

After Clomid, I am going to get a referral to a Fertility Specialist - probably go both the private and NHS routes - NHS will probably be Guys and then private through the Lister (as I have heard very good things about them) hopefully and see what they say.  I guess it could be Clomid with IUI to start with before embarking on IVF.  I have two months of Clomid left so by the time I get an apppointment with a FS I should have nearly three months of vitamins inside me which, I hope will be beneficial.  

Vadergarth - how are things?

Chaxxy - good luck with getting an increase in your dose.  
xx


----------



## chazzy333444

hey cas11

can i ask have you had a 21day bloods to slow if it had worked? if so what was your progrestorne level ?? xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Chazzy, 

No I didn't have day 21 Bloods so I can't be sure that I ovulated, but I think I did. 

xx


----------



## chazzy333444

before i was on clomid i was using clear blue digital and it did show that i was ovulation - but the 21day blood showed that i hadnt think the clear blue just picks up the lh or something

Thats why i am going back to see if the doctor will rasie it as i dont see any point of taking it if its not doing its job....

Has your fertility person said about having a higher dose? xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Heavenly, I feel the same - taking the vits is making me feel like I am doing something positive and, like you said, taking control of the situation - I constantly feel like everything is so out of my control. The initial excitement about getting on Clomid and feeling like this was the answer has disappeared after 3 cycles so its good to be doing something else, even if I do rattle when I walk now. Need to also find some time to start acupuncture again and learning how to manage my stress levels. Your weekend sounds lovely. I have an 18 month old god dauughter and I love seeing her too - such a sweetie and she does cheer me up. I just find it difficult when I meet up with all my friends in one go as they are all pregnant or have babies or toddlers and then it kind of hits you how far behind you are getting and how you can't really add much to the constantly talk of nurseries, sleepless nights, injections, development etc etc.
> 
> After Clomid, I am going to get a referral to a Fertility Specialist - probably go both the private and NHS routes - NHS will probably be Guys and then private through the Lister (as I have heard very good things about them) hopefully and see what they say. I guess it could be Clomid with IUI to start with before embarking on IVF. I have two months of Clomid left so by the time I get an apppointment with a FS I should have nearly three months of vitamins inside me which, I hope will be beneficial.


I feel exactly the same way as you do about Clomid...I stupidly thought it would work first cycle, which is why I was symptom spotting like crazy and it did my head in. So didn't do any of that this cycle, which is definitely the way to go, haven't hardly thought about it all. My AF is due tomorrow. Looks like we will be on a similar journey if Clomid doesn't work on its own. 

Milliemoos - Sorry you are out this month. 

Chazzy - I haven't had any 21 blood tests as my cycle differs each cycle but I did have a scan the first cycle of Clomid and I had definitely ovulated. And the second cycle, I didn't have a scan but I peaked on my Clearblue Fertility Monitor on the same CD as the last cycle and had the usual ovary twinges and creamy CM.


----------



## Buttercup79

chazzy333444 said:


> Has your fertility person said about having a higher dose? xx


No, they haven't suggested increasing the dose, but my problem is I am doing it through my gynae (he performed a lap and hysterocophy and ovarian drilling in sept - the purpose was to invesitiage pelvic pain rather than fertility but as I had issues he did the ovarian drilling while he was there) and as such I am probably not getting the full advice/ tests etc I would expect if I was with a FS. It's my own fault as the gynae suggested putting me on clomid as a first step and I impatiently thought yes lets get going rather than waiting for a referral to a FS. So, I guess it is possible that I peaked but didn't ovulate - I certainly didn't feel any ovulation pain unlike the previous month when I had no peak but a sharp pain on the left ovary and cramping for an hour on CD13/14 so I assuming I did ovulate.

That said, I am increasing the dose myself. I have three months of 50mg left so am giving myself 2 months of 75mg.

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks Cas11 - the jackpot 20% chance is a good way of looking at it   Hope I get third time lucky!
p.s. Clomid with IUI is what I am having at the moment. Any questions, do ask x


----------



## Milliemoos

Heavenly - any news


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Thanks Cas11 - the jackpot 20% chance is a good way of looking at it  Hope I get third time lucky!
> p.s. Clomid with IUI is what I am having at the moment. Any questions, do ask x


Can I ask why you are having IUI with Clomid instead of Clomid on it's own. Just curious.

After these 4 cycles of Clomid, we will then have to pick a clinic first and foremost, such a minefield....then probably have some more tests, and see what invasive treatment they suggest. I am looking forward to getting my AMH done this week, though saying that, will be really nervous of the results.

No AF yet, had 28 day cycle last month, which would mean AF is due tomorrow, but my cycles aren't normally the same each month, so not sure really!

How are you today? xx

Cas and Vadergarth - hugs, how are things? xx


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cas11 - the jackpot 20% chance is a good way of looking at it  Hope I get third time lucky!
> p.s. Clomid with IUI is what I am having at the moment. Any questions, do ask x
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask why you are having IUI with Clomid instead of Clomid on it's own. Just curious.
> 
> After these 4 cycles of Clomid, we will then have to pick a clinic first and foremost, such a minefield....then probably have some more tests, and see what invasive treatment they suggest. I am looking forward to getting my AMH done this week, though saying that, will be really nervous of the results.
> 
> No AF yet, had 28 day cycle last month, which would mean AF is due tomorrow, but my cycles aren't normally the same each month, so not sure really!
> 
> How are you today? xx
> 
> Cas and Vadergarth - hugs, how are things? xx
Click to expand...

Hi Heavenly,

I was suggested IUI from the get go as my husband's sperm shows quite a lot of abnormal ones amongst the normal ones. The abnormal ones get in the way of the normal ones and so hinder them from going where they need to etc. With IUI, they wash the sperm which basically means they separate the good from the bad and put the good ones back in and closer to where they need to be, i.e. direct into your uterus. The procedure for me isn't much different to having a smear test.

Will you be testing in the next few days then? Really hope AF stays away.

I am ok thanks, heavy AF, which seems to be the case when I take Clomid. Start taking it again tomorrow for what could be our third and final try, get's a bit costly when you have to pay nearly £600 a month and sometimes more  Hope I get third time lucky!

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone,
hope you all ok, feel a bit out of the loop as I was off the tablets this month due to my trip, but came on with a vengeance this morning, so back on the wagon tomorrow for day1!  So gutted there hasn't been any good news on here for you all this month, but I do like the 5 months way of looking at things.  I know what you mean about conversations drying up with friends, it's just all a bit much.  Everything just seems to much to handle at the moment, work is just hideous, dad recovering from cancer, and this load of crap to deal with (you can see I am in such a positive mood!)  Just so lucky we have our partners to turn to, I don't know what I'd do without him.  Although, he is starting to get upset by things now, which I know means he has had enough too.  Our last pair of friends out of a circle of around 10 emailed a scan picture a few days ago about their good news, which means we are now the longest married, and the last to have kids - so frustrating, but you all know how that feels.  Sorry to have been off the radar then come back and rant for England, but I know you all understand.  Big hugs to you all.  

Only thing that cheered me up was coming home to find mary poppins was on sky!xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Vadergarth,

Glad your back. I am on cycle day 1 today as well so will be taking my Clomid tomorrow like you   

xx


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - Thanks for that info re IUI, it does seem a more pleasant option than IVF to begin with...and cheaper....but when I get my AMH results, I suppose that will make my mind up for me!!  And OH is having another SA next week, I want as much info to hand as poss.      Everything crossed for you for the next cycle! xxx

Vadergarth - So good to hear from you....and if you can't vent on here...where can you vent.      Sorry you are having a rough time at the moment, glad to hear your dad is recovering.  It's so hard, isn't it.  I keep looking at the photos of us all in Norwich, with my OH carrying our god-daughter on his back, it really breaks my heart.    I wish you nothing but happiness and a BFP!  

Cas - how are you?  xx

AFM....AF due today...nothing so far but zero symptoms so totally expecting to be on 3rd cycle of Clomid very soon!!  As said, having AMH done tomorrow and OH having another SA done next week as his last one was 2 years ago.  I really didn't think this time would come when we would have to make that decision about invasive treatment....I stupidly thought it would all work out naturally....life eh??

Love to you all.  xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey Everyone, 

Milliemoos - very useful info on the IUI  - I am hoping that this will be the next step rather than IVF straight away. I will probably ask you lots of questions if and when we go down that route.

Vadergarth, sounds like you have been having a really rough time, especially with your dad.    I agree that it's great to have your oH to share the pain with.  DH and my mum are brilliant, although DH did get a bit cross with me yesterday as I have mistakenly booked my next work trip on days 14, 15 and 16 on this cycle.. I completely missed a week when I was counting the days.    So.. the chances this month seem fairly small unless I ovulate super early or late... here's hoping. 

Heavenly, I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you, as where there's no AF there's hope.  I know what you mean about things working naturally.  I never thought, for a minute that it wouldn't happen naturally, in fact I was worried it might happen too quickly as we started before we got married..how naive I was.... 

Having a bit of a ****ty week on the work front and all the TTC stuff has made me emotionally and I cried in front of my boss for the first time over something that would not usually have bothered me. I feel a lot more positive now though and it helps that the sun is shining. Here's to a shiny new Month and some happy news on this thread please.....   xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hello my lovely ladies!   
Am feeling a lot brighter now started my period, thank god, and no hot sweats today on chlomid day 1! Off to London to see uni friends tomorrow night, so lots of girly talk and plenty of wine!!! What are we all up to this weekend? Hope this weather continues! We planted some of our own veg last weekend in grow bags - turning all green fingered! Anything to talk our minds off things.

Happy nearly friday everyone.

Xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Everything crossed for you heavenly btw!!!!! Cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Well, AF turned up early evening, I wasn't surprised.  Will be taking Clomid from today (CD2-6).  It seems to have effected me this cycle, I had a little cry in the bathroom this morning, I suppose it's hitting me we will have to have invasive treatment and it won't happen naturally.  I was going to get my AMH done on my own this afternoon but have asked OH to come with me as didn't relish the fact I may be surrounded by pregnant women....I never thought I would get to this point of sounding like a bitter old cow!!  I am normally so positive!  

Heavenly - buck up!!  It's Friday, the sun is shining.  I hate being negative!!      Plenty of long walks in the countryside this weekend, I think, that always makes me feel better.

Cas -    Sorry you are having a tough week, as you say, sun is shining and the weekend is ahead....and let us all have the luck of the Irish with Paddy's Day coming up.    xx

Vadergarth - Glad you are feeling brighter!  Sounds like you have a fab weekend coming up!!!  xx

Milliemoos - You are going to be our IUI special adviser ok, no pressure!!!    Hope you are ok today.  

Have a lovely weekend everyone.  xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All

So sad to hear all the BFN this month. Good look to everyone starting again, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust. 

I'm still waiting, got 6 days left till AF to arrive, so want to test early! I had my blood work back today and showed I have ovulated this month!! Yeah!!! And my progesterone level is 92.8! Is this really high? Anybody has this and still got BFN? 

Sarah
Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Heavenly - I am so sorry to hear your BFN. It's also one more try for me before discussing further treatment options. Given I am already doing IUI, it would be ICSI for the next step which terrifies me and also not sure we can afford it anyway..

Very happy to be IUI advisor if and when you need it (which hopefully you won't!). It is a hard thing to accept that it maybe won't happen naturally, I certainly struggled with that at first. It didn't quite fit into my perfect little world as it does take some of the romance away. Having said that, as soon as you start treatment, your over-riding concern will be that it works. I am actually at the point where I am having a laugh with the nurses as they do the IUI. Last time my DH had to get back to work after depositing his swimmers, I was laughing and telling them that I will be able to tell a future child that they were conceived while Mummy was is one County and Daddy in another!!

Cas11 and Vadergarth - glad to see you are both feeling more positive. Hope you are both having a great weekend  

Sarah - how's it going? Great news that you ovulated, that's fab! You must be 4 days away from testing now? How are you holding up?

afm - had a very difficult day yesterday. Went to visit a Great Aunt who is in a nursing home and got a major shock when I saw how frail and un-happy she is now. I went with my dad and both of us broke down as soon as we left the room. Reminded me how I need to focus a bit more on the things I have.

Stay strong everyone! xx


----------



## heavenly

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi All
> 
> So sad to hear all the BFN this month. Good look to everyone starting again, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust.
> 
> I'm still waiting, got 6 days left till AF to arrive, so want to test early! I had my blood work back today and showed I have ovulated this month!! Yeah!!! And my progesterone level is 92.8! Is this really high? Anybody has this and still got BFN?
> 
> Sarah
> Xxx


Don't know about prog levels, I'm afraid, but that is great news that you ovulated!! xx


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Heavenly - I am so sorry to hear your BFN. It's also one more try for me before discussing further treatment options. Given I am already doing IUI, it would be ICSI for the next step which terrifies me and also not sure we can afford it anyway..
> 
> afm - had a very difficult day yesterday. Went to visit a Great Aunt who is in a nursing home and got a major shock when I saw how frail and un-happy she is now. I went with my dad and both of us broke down as soon as we left the room. Reminded me how I need to focus a bit more on the things I have.
> 
> Stay strong everyone! xx


Sorry about your great aunt.  It does put things into perspective, doesn't it. I have to tell myself that all the time when I am feeling sorry for myself. I am sure you and your dad are a great support for each other. xx

Well, I decided to be proactive when I had my AMH done. The Agora Clinic in Brighton had a lovely feel about the place, had a good chat with the nurse and I have decided to go back to the Agora in a couple of weeks and discuss my AMH results and OH's SA with the Director of the Clinic. See what my options are. I haven't decided yet whether I will have one go with my eggs (IUI or IVF) or if the odds are that bad, whether we go straight to DE. It would be so convenient as well, the clinic is only a 20 min drive away. The waiting list for DE is between 2 months and a year, depending how fussy you are. I have to laugh...it keeps me sane....my checklist...... 

Leggy
Good teeth
Brain of Britain

That will do. Nothing like me of course.... 

Wishing everyone loads of love and peace this weekend. xxx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi heavenly, sorry it didn't work out this month, but sounds like you have a plan of action, which is the main thing, and good teeth are definitely important! ;-) 

Well, I have come to the realisation at the age of almost 32 that I am the cause of the majority of my stress, and am determined to do something about it. I had a lovely night on Friday with uni friends, but got quite drunk and ended up sobbing in to my wine glass about work and fertility issues-so embarrassing! So have done bit of baking, reading (was recommended 'the road less travelled'), and been for a walk. All good, and my awful palpitations have gone- not rocket science, work is really not that important.

Love to you all, and wish you could smell this choc cake baking, it's yum! Xx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Hi heavenly, sorry it didn't work out this month, but sounds like you have a plan of action, which is the main thing, and good teeth are definitely important! ;-)
> 
> Well, I have come to the realisation at the age of almost 32 that I am the cause of the majority of my stress, and am determined to do something about it. I had a lovely night on Friday with uni friends, but got quite drunk and ended up sobbing in to my wine glass about work and fertility issues-so embarrassing! So have done bit of baking, reading (was recommended 'the road less travelled'), and been for a walk. All good, and my awful palpitations have gone- not rocket science, work is really not that important.
> 
> Love to you all, and wish you could smell this choc cake baking, it's yum! Xx


I came to that decision after my mum passed away suddenly 4 years ago. I realised that life was way too short. I work 3 1/2 days a week in a lot less stressful job than I used to have, yes I could earn more money, but I want quality of life and to look after my health. I relax a lot at home and go for long walks along the beach or in the countryside. Road Less Travelled is a great read. xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Hiya ladies, 

I was just wondering if i could join your thread, im 23 and ive been TTC 2 years.. I have been under tests with Birmingham Womens hospital for over a year, and i was told that i had PCOS, and i have irregular periods... I had a HSG in january, and since then i have had two bleeds on my own without them being forced from the hospital.. On my last consultation the outcome was that i was going to start Clomid 100mg on my next AF. which if i had a normal 28 day cycle would be due on the 13th March.... 

I hope i can start this month and was just wondering if anyone had any tips or advice or success stories.

wishing you all lots of luck..   

xxx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all,

Well I couldn't wait to do a test so took one today and it's BFN!!! I think I built myself up to expect a BFP after my progesterone levels were so high. I'm soooo disappointed. AF should arrive on thus, so getting geared up for round two!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, luck and live to everyone.

Sarah
Xxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi, hope you all had a great weekend. 

Heavenly, sorry to hear about the BFN - i think it helps to have a little cry though sometimes. Big  
Loved your list - certainly very specific  

Milliemoos - sounds like a difficult day on Saturday for you.  

Vadergarth - crying into your wine.  I can so see myself doing that. It only takes 1 glass too many and one kind comment and then floods... but I am sure your friends didn't mind - that's what they are there for.  I totally agree that half the stress is what we load onto ourselves when things aren't going according to plan - fresh air and a good round of baking always cheers me up. I know its Monday now, but I swear I can smell chocolate cake and its making me hungry... might have to pop out to a coffee shop in a minute for an afternoon fix......not the same as home made, but.  I made some green and white chocolate tea fairy cakes recently - scrummy, but never eat them before going to bed otherwise you'll be walking the walls all night (and I ahve also recently read that green tea prevents the absorbtion of folic acid so my green tea has had to be sidelined for the time being).  I really am hungry now.... 

Sarah, sorry about the BFN, although you may have taken it too early, but if AF is on its way I hope it gets here quickly so you can get onto the next cycle. 

Hello Hopingforthebest - welcome.  I'm not sure I have a hug amount of advice as I'm not a sucess story (yet - there is always hope). However, clomid certainly regulates my cucle, which is sounds like you need.  The side affects seem to vary from person to person - I was lucky and haven't really had any - hot sweats for the first two cycles and then nothing for the next two (I'm on CD7 of my 4th cycle) but I would suggest taking them at night so if you do get side affects you might sleep through most of them.  You might want to read Heavenly's post on vitamins a week or so ago, it has a link to a good list (and explanations) of useful vitamins you might want to consider taking. They cost and arm and a leg, but I am feeling slightly more alive - altho I appreciate that this maybe in my head   !  Keep us updated on how you are getting on.... 

March is the beginning of spring and the time for new life so one of us ladies must be due some springtime happiness this month.  

xx


----------



## heavenly

heavenly said:


> Bee Propolis, I take in conjunction with Royal Jelly.
> 
> http://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html
> 
> L'Arginine
> 
> L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant and can help with sperm motility
> 
> Well, I have been doing a hell of a lot of reading re supplements, egg quality etc...books, here, other fertility sites etc....and there is a great thread on here which put it all in once place. I streamlined it a bit, saw what I was taking with the Pregnacare Conception and added what I needed to add.
> 
> Here is my full list.
> 
> Pregnacare Conception
> Royal Jelly 1000mg
> C0 Q10 100mg
> Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
> Vitamin C 500mg
> L'Arginine - 400mg (100mg is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
> Bee Propolis - 500mg
> Selenium 100ug (50ug is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
> 
> Here is the supplements thread, it's a good read!
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


Here is that post.


----------



## Pooka1

Hi!

I started out on clomid last month, 50mg daily I guess I am one of the lucky ones I've not really had any side effects as such, I've been feeling very tearful at the moment but thing that is due to the situation rather than the clomid!
I had a scan on day 10 and I had two follicles which where too small, so i was ent back for another scan on day 14 and I had three follicles all classed as big enough, I had the ovitrelle injection on day 14 and progesterone test at day 21 which came back with a reading of 50.
but I had a bfn   .
Don't be scared after you have done it once anything will start to become clearer it is for me xxxxx Good luck


----------



## EMMIE34

This is my first month on clomid. I ovulate anyway so I don't know if thats making a difference but I don't think I'm getting on too well with it. I have been very depressed, having weird vivid dreams, my AF was incredibly heavy and long. 

I have the problem now that its CD 9 and AF is still here so we can't BD yet. The dr said start at CD9 but we can't. Has anyone got any similar experiences?


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Been busy on this thread since I last checked  

Heavenly - any news on your test yet? The Agora Clinic sounds really good. I am not totally convinced about my clinic, think I will venture somewhere else if or when we have to go for some other type of treatment. Hee hee, love the checklist!!  

Vadergarth - nothing embarrassing about sharing problems with friends   How are you going with the Clomid at the moment? We both took our last one yesterday right? Have to say that I think my body has got used to it as not having any really noticeable side effects.

Hello Hopingforthebest - I echo everything that Cas11 has said. I expect you just want to get started now? Hope your AF comes soon  

Sarah - so sorry to hear that news. It's a real kick in the teeth when you get your hopes up. The good news is that there's generally not much of a wait before you get to start again. I think being able to focus on the next round has helped me take the edge off. 

cas11 - I am with you on the springtime happiness - bring it on!

Hello Pooka1 - sorry to hear it didn't work first time. It's hard to fathom why, when everything else went well that it didn't work, but just like when people are trying to conceive naturally they only have a 20-25% (or something!!) chance of it working every month. I hope next go brings you that BFP.

Hello EMMIE34 - CD9 would be quite early to ovulate so I wouldn't worry too much about doing BD just yet. Would suggest you get some Ovulation Predictor Kits so you can pinpoint your LH surge which happens just before you ovulate. Test from cycle 9 but don't expect to see anything for a few days or so after. Not sure what to make of your extended AF as, although very heavy, Clomid tends to shorten mine  

Milliemoos xx


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy on this thread since I last checked
> 
> Heavenly - any news on your test yet? The Agora Clinic sounds really good. I am not totally convinced about my clinic, think I will venture somewhere else if or when we have to go for some other type of treatment. Hee hee, love the checklist!!


We have got an appointment with the Director of the Agora on 19th March, so will discuss AMH results then, also OH did another SA today...he hasn't been feeling too great for a week...hope it doesn't affect the results......I'm all heart!  Then we can at least discuss our options, I will probably have an HSG done as well as I haven't had one before.

How are things with you? xx


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Been busy on this thread since I last checked
> 
> Heavenly - any news on your test yet? The Agora Clinic sounds really good. I am not totally convinced about my clinic, think I will venture somewhere else if or when we have to go for some other type of treatment. Hee hee, love the checklist!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have got an appointment with the Director of the Agora on 19th March, so will discuss AMH results then, also OH did another SA today...he hasn't been feeling too great for a week...hope it doesn't affect the results......I'm all heart!  Then we can at least discuss our options, I will probably have an HSG done as well as I haven't had one before.
> 
> How are things with you? xx
Click to expand...

Sounds good . I am ok thanks, got another blooming scan on Friday to check what's going on (they said they won't do the IUI if I don't have a scan) and probably will get my surge next Monday/Tuesday so have my IUI then. It's such a waiting game isn't it?

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone, and all newcomers to the thread. I haven't had any noticeable side effects as yet, and yes, finished taking tablets yesterday, just very warm in night, but not unbearable which is better.

I was feelig quite depressed at the weekend, but it's just so hard to tell what may be the tablets, and what is just the whole situation. Oh well, Zumba helped to chill me out after a hideous day at school. Been seriously thinking about a change in career, but wouldn't know where to start. Would love to open a tea room, that is my lottery win dream. Am I rambling tonight!! 

Getting quite nervous about getting my AMH test results on Friday, it's a telephone consultation with ziti west clinic, so fingers crossed. Hope your AMH test results are
Ok too heavenly.

Off to read a bit more of call the midwife, I am hooked! X


----------



## mrsc33

Hi there

Another newbie to all this, but it's so reassuring to read the comments from everyone and know I'm not alone.

I'm probably one of very few women ever to have four, yes four, AMH tests.  It seems I am something of an anomaly in the AMH world - my level went from being undetectable to being normal in the space of 3 weeks! 

I did my first cycle of Clomid in late January.  Had the pleasure of 6 scans in two weeks for my follicle tracking and eventually ovulated around day 20 of what became a 34 day cycle.  My own unmedicated cycles had prev ranged from 46-63 days    Unfortunately got BFN  

I've been quite lucky with side effects - a couple of headaches and some overheating at night, but nothing too terrible.  It's the emotional aspect of it that's the hardest. Life is completely taken over by wondering what my body is doing and having to "perform" at the right time - which is a lot of pressure for all the other halves out there too!

I'm looking forward to hearing other ladies' stories and just knowing that we're all going through the same thing together.

xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Cas11 - I am taking Pregnacare Conception, is there anything else you would recommend? Yeah my cycle is very irregular, didnt have af for 12 months, then hosp forced 2 in 4 months, then i had hsg and ive had two natural af's so hopefully this month i have another natural af so i can start clomid. how are you getting on?? Its great that clomid has regulated your cycle... 

Milliemoo's - Yeah i just want to get started now its really frustrating... How are you getting on?? 

Thank you for your replies its very nice to hear other people are going through the same as i have nobody to talk too at home, I am going to my sisters 12 week scan on Monday. Im feeling nervous, im so happy i was asked and i cant wait, but then when ive been there has never been a baby just a blank screen does that make sense. 

Hope you are all okay xxxx


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - Good luck with scan, keep us posted!x

Vadergarth - Hope your mood has lifted.  A tea room sounds idyllic!  I am nervous about the results too, please let me know how you get on. I have to wait til the appointment on 19th March.

Mrsc33 - Welcome to the thread. 

Hopingforthebest - Here is a list of suggestions for you to take.

*Bee Propolis, I take in conjunction with Royal Jelly.

http://natural-fertility-info.com/bee-pollen-fertility.html

L'Arginine

L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant and can help with sperm motility

Well, I have been doing a hell of a lot of reading re supplements, egg quality etc...books, here, other fertility sites etc....and there is a great thread on here which put it all in once place. I streamlined it a bit, saw what I was taking with the Pregnacare Conception and added what I needed to add.

Here is my full list.

Pregnacare Conception
Royal Jelly 1000mg
C0 Q10 100mg
Naturally Sourced Omega 3 & 6
Vitamin C 500mg
L'Arginine - 400mg (100mg is also included in Pregnacare Conception)
Bee Propolis - 500mg
Selenium 100ug (50ug is also included in Pregnacare Conception)

Here is the supplements thread, it's a good read!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

*

Cas - how are you hun? xx

AFM, well I feel quite calm. I think I have fully accepted about DE, so when we have our meeting with the Clinic in a couple of weeks' time, unless she thinks I am a walking miracle and that I should have a go with my eggs... .....I will chat to her about DE, maybe get my tubes checked out ....and then we can wait a while, no hurry if you are having DE - we can save up a bit more....get off the clomid, go back to TTC naturally, not stress about it because we know we have a plan with the DE, and just go with the flow.

I think it's the right way to go for us. I have come to terms with the realisation it probably won't happen naturally, weirdly, it's taken a weight off I can tell you! I know it will be tough going through treatment, but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Everyone, 

Nearly Friday - ever get the feeling you live for the weekends? 

Heavenly, you sound very calm about things - it's probably a very good place to be.  Crossing my fingers foor a good AMH for you.  

Emmie, hope the AF has gone now. it does seem quite long but that's probably the clomid readjusting things so try not to worry and like Heavenly said, day 9 is probably too early for BD'ing anyway

Pooka1 sorry about the BNP    Let us know how you get on with the next cycle.

Hi Mrsc welcome to the thread - what cycle are you on now? No. 2? 

Hopingforthebest. I'm taking all the vits suggested by Heavenly except Selenium - there's no real reason why I'm not taking that other than I am rattling quite enough. Not too keen on the Fresh Royal jelly, made the mistake of actually tasting it instead of knocking it back and I was actually gagging... so I won't be attempting to do it that way again. 

Milliemoos - hope the scan goes ok tomorrow.  Cross fingers for a good follie growing nicely. 

Vadergarth - a tea rooms - a lady after my own heart. This is my escape the rat race dream also - I have it all planned in my head - we should join forces! Good luck wiith the AMH too.  Have you found Zita West clinic helpful. I looked on their website at the testing and might do it myself.  I bought the TTC book and relaxation CD which I am going to give a go. 

AFM, all ok, not expecting anything this month given that I am travelling during the key dates, but I am not stressed about it as I think I have come to the conclusion that I want to change jobs.  It's currently too stressful which, I am sure is not helping TTC, and if I was preg I don't think the stress would be helpful either, so I am looking to downgrade the stress a little... unfortunately DH won't let me quit and set up said teashop yet ha ha! I have been delaying making a decision on moving until now because of TTC and the fact that I have built up loyalty points where I am but I can't see my way through another year of this.  However, its not the best time to be looking so I guess I should try and deal with the stress a little better in case I cant find what I want, but the seed has been sown (wrong type of seed of course!!).  Not putting TTC on hold as that would probablybe stupid but decided not to get overly upset about things and job hunting might give me another focus. Also looking to move house so another thing to change my focus from TTC can't be a bad thing..  

love to you all. 

xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> I'm taking all the vits suggested by Heavenly except Selenium - there's no real reason why I'm not taking that other than I am rattling quite enough. Not too keen on the Fresh Royal jelly, made the mistake of actually tasting it instead of knocking it back and I was actually gagging... so I won't be attempting to do it that way again.
> 
> AFM, all ok, not expecting anything this month given that I am travelling during the key dates, but I am not stressed about it as I think I have come to the conclusion that I want to change jobs. It's currently too stressful which, I am sure is not helping TTC, and if I was preg I don't think the stress would be helpful either, so I am looking to downgrade the stress a little... unfortunately DH won't let me quit and set up said teashop yet ha ha! I have been delaying making a decision on moving until now because of TTC and the fact that I have built up loyalty points where I am but I can't see my way through another year of this. However, its not the best time to be looking so I guess I should try and deal with the stress a little better in case I cant find what I want, but the seed has been sown (wrong type of seed of course!!). Not putting TTC on hold as that would probablybe stupid but decided not to get overly upset about things and job hunting might give me another focus. Also looking to move house so another thing to change my focus from TTC can't be a bad thing..
> 
> love to you all.
> 
> xx


I haven't tried the fresh stuff, I am taking Holland & Barrett Royal Jelly 500mg twice a day.

If you can swing it, I think it's a great idea changing your job to something less stressful. I have always worked full-time, often not local, busy jobs. But after my mum died suddenly, I took some time off and I now work 3 1/2 days a week, 10 mins from home. It gives me time to unwind, go for long walks and meet up with friends, I value the simple little things so much more since my mum went, it puts things into perspective.


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi heavenly, so sorry to hear about your mum, you are so right about perspective, and you sound like you have have your priorities juts right.

I had my vitamin d test results bck through the post, which have come back low. Have read this can have a real impact on fertility, and am going to order the drops the clinic suggested. Has anyone else had a vit d test? Hope AMH test results are ok for tomorrow, am a bit scared.

Oh well, worrying is not goin to help.

Big hugs everyone x


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Hi heavenly, so sorry to hear about your mum, you are so right about perspective, and you sound like you have have your priorities juts right.
> 
> I had my vitamin d test results bck through the post, which have come back low. Have read this can have a real impact on fertility, and am going to order the drops the clinic suggested. Has anyone else had a vit d test? Hope AMH test results are ok for tomorrow, am a bit scared.
> 
> Oh well, worrying is not goin to help.
> 
> Big hugs everyone x


Hey you, had a quick squizz around of Vit D and fertility and it is very important for sperm and egg quality. And how important it is to get as much sunlight as poss, regardless of the season. RDA for fertility seems to be around 1000 IU. Which is interesting, as I take Pregnacare and it's only 600 IU, flippin eck, not more supplements to take!! 

Good luck with the results.


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys, I have ordered DHEA from the States, cost me around £40.  Well they arrived and they are called RegiMEN, small print says it's for young males!  Please tell me these tablets aren't gender specific!  I don't want to start scratching my ar*e and burping.  

Is it ok to take them?


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, how are we all?

I am CD12 and got a Peak today, which is a day earlier than normal.

Looking forward...well not exactly chomping at the bit, but you know what I mean....to my appointment on 19th March with the Agora to discuss AMH and options.

Vadergarth - How did it go?


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi guys,
well my AMH test came back as 'satisfactory' for my age, well above average actually, which is pleasing, but irritatingly the results could be screwed as my potential PCOS could be bumping it up (the cysts give out the hormone or sty), so clear as mud.  The lady at the zita west clinic was nice on phone, and agreed that 3 months chlomid then prob get referred privately is probably a sensible option (well, easy to say when you don't have to stump up 3-5K!)  So the vit D test was conclusive, and the AMH not really, so will just have to just keep trying.  I am sat here eating bloody minstrels!  Why can I not avoid sugary foods?

Oh well, at least Scott and Bailey back on telly, fab.

Big hugs ladies xxxx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Hi guys,
> well my AMH test came back as 'satisfactory' for my age, well above average actually, which is pleasing, but irritatingly the results could be screwed as my potential PCOS could be bumping it up (the cysts give out the hormone or sty), so clear as mud. The lady at the zita west clinic was nice on phone, and agreed that 3 months chlomid then prob get referred privately is probably a sensible option (well, easy to say when you don't have to stump up 3-5K!) So the vit D test was conclusive, and the AMH not really, so will just have to just keep trying. I am sat here eating bloody minstrels! Why can I not avoid sugary foods?
> 
> Oh well, at least Scott and Bailey back on telly, fab.
> 
> Big hugs ladies xxxx


Sorry that the test results were a bit fuzzy.  Hang on in there and keep up the good work re baking, reading etc...and keeping those stress levels down. xx I totally know what you mean...walnut whips for me..... 

I love Scott & Bailey, have sky plussed it.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

In a mad rush so can't do personals but just wanted to say thinking of you all  

AFM - had scan Friday which showed two follies. Hoping to get surge tomorrow or Wednesday xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Thank you for the list of vits  

How is everyone, my AF is due tomorrow and i am due to start Clomid on day2. Please show up    

I am having a few cramps, but as i have irregular af's its hard to tell whether i will have one, i have just gone 28 days from last af.. if not its a trip to the gp the end of the week for a forced bleed. 


thinking of you all.   x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos - That's great news about the scan!  xx

Hopingforthebest - FXd AF shows up soon!  xx


AFM, well second day of Peak, we BD'd last night and will be tonight.  Having a lot of ovary twitching going on!!  I am picking up OH's SA results from the doctors today.  Will bring that with us to the appointment with the clinic on Monday.  At least after Monday, we should have a much clearer idea of what we want to do.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Thank you Heavenly.  

Good luck with DH's SA results, and Have fingers crossed for you at the clinic monday  

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Heavenly, I have lots of ovary twitching going on too, it's all very odd, but it appears to be on my 'good tube' this time round, so fingers crossed.  My clear blue predictor seems to be having a wobbly this month, and still says low, even though I am clearly approaching mid cycle?

Take care everyone, 3 more get ups


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Heavenly - how did the results go?

Vadergarth - any 'highs' yet?

Hopingforthebest - did you get your AF yet?

cas11 - how is the job hunting going?

afm - had my surge yesterday morning and so had my IUI yesterday afternoon. OTD 27th March. So hoping it will work this time as the nurse was saying that after this go they would have expected it to have worked and maybe we need to discuss the reasons as to why it's not working etc etc. She started going on about some test where they shoot dye up your tubes. I guess it's to see of there are any blockages. Anyone had that?


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Heavenly - how did the results go?
> 
> afm - had my surge yesterday morning and so had my IUI yesterday afternoon. OTD 27th March. So hoping it will work this time as the nurse was saying that after this go they would have expected it to have worked and maybe we need to discuss the reasons as to why it's not working etc etc. She started going on about some test where they shoot dye up your tubes. I guess it's to see of there are any blockages. Anyone had that?


Picking up OH's SA results tomorrow and will find out my AMH on Monday.

Procedure you are on about is the HSG, I haven't had it yet.

There is a thread here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257266.0


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, picked up OH's SA results today. I will be bringing these results to the Clinic on Monday but thought I would pick your brains as well.

From 3 years ago, the total count, motility and morphology have all improved but the volume has gone down.

Volume - 1.0mls (2009 it was 2.5mls)
Appearance - Normal (2009 - Normal)
Total Count - 58 million/ml (2009 - 43 million/ml)
Motility - 60% good forward progression (2009 - 47% motile - moderate forward progression)
Morphology - 92% abnormal forms (2009 - 94% abnormal forms)

Anyone in the know on here about SA - what can he do about increasing volume?

Or should I just chill out.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Heavenly - thanks for the link   Regarding the SA, I wouldn't worry. Think the more important figure is the count (concentration) rather than the amount in total. 


Milliemoos x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Heavenly - thanks for the link  Regarding the SA, I wouldn't worry. Think the more important figure is the count (concentration) rather than the amount in total.
> 
> Milliemoos x


Thanks. Really pleased with the sperm count as it needs to be 20 or over and it's 58 and the motility needs to be at least 50% forward progression and it's 60%.

You ok today? x


----------



## Vadergarth

Are you talking about a Hycosy scan?  If so, I have had one of those, and it's nothing to worry about, just embarrassing with the internal probe, but it all is isn't it let's be honest.  I ditched the clear blue monitor this month, feel confident I know I'm ovulating about now.  I know I ovulate, just then nothing happens, which is the frustrating part.  We may consider going to see a private consultant on our 3rd cycle to be scanned/monitored, so we can make a better decision as to what to do next.

One more get up, so tired.


----------



## mrsc33

Cas11 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Nearly Friday - ever get the feeling you live for the weekends?
> 
> Heavenly, you sound very calm about things - it's probably a very good place to be. Crossing my fingers foor a good AMH for you.
> 
> Emmie, hope the AF has gone now. it does seem quite long but that's probably the clomid readjusting things so try not to worry and like Heavenly said, day 9 is probably too early for BD'ing anyway
> 
> Pooka1 sorry about the BNP  Let us know how you get on with the next cycle.
> 
> Hi Mrsc welcome to the thread - what cycle are you on now? No. 2?
> 
> Hopingforthebest. I'm taking all the vits suggested by Heavenly except Selenium - there's no real reason why I'm not taking that other than I am rattling quite enough. Not too keen on the Fresh Royal jelly, made the mistake of actually tasting it instead of knocking it back and I was actually gagging... so I won't be attempting to do it that way again.
> 
> Milliemoos - hope the scan goes ok tomorrow. Cross fingers for a good follie growing nicely.
> 
> Vadergarth - a tea rooms - a lady after my own heart. This is my escape the rat race dream also - I have it all planned in my head - we should join forces! Good luck wiith the AMH too. Have you found Zita West clinic helpful. I looked on their website at the testing and might do it myself. I bought the TTC book and relaxation CD which I am going to give a go.
> 
> AFM, all ok, not expecting anything this month given that I am travelling during the key dates, but I am not stressed about it as I think I have come to the conclusion that I want to change jobs. It's currently too stressful which, I am sure is not helping TTC, and if I was preg I don't think the stress would be helpful either, so I am looking to downgrade the stress a little... unfortunately DH won't let me quit and set up said teashop yet ha ha! I have been delaying making a decision on moving until now because of TTC and the fact that I have built up loyalty points where I am but I can't see my way through another year of this. However, its not the best time to be looking so I guess I should try and deal with the stress a little better in case I cant find what I want, but the seed has been sown (wrong type of seed of course!!). Not putting TTC on hold as that would probablybe stupid but decided not to get overly upset about things and job hunting might give me another focus. Also looking to move house so another thing to change my focus from TTC can't be a bad thing..
> 
> love to you all.
> 
> xx


Hi cas11! How are things with you?

Yeah I'm on cycle 2. Decided to invest in a Clear Blue monitor this month, as this cycle is not tracked with scans. Now on day 15 and no sign of a high fertility day - it was around day 20 for ovulation last cycle though.

Have been very up and down this cycle emotionally. Am also in the habit of going to circuits/bootcamp sessions and the nurse told me strictly no abs work in 2nd half of my cycle. She said I prob could do all my squats/lunges as my body is used to it, but to consider what it would do "psychologically" to me (assuming she means if I don't get pregnant I'll blame myself for exercising)! So I'll soon have a couple of weeks of no exercise and losing the stamina I've built up, 

Any of you ladies have experience of exercising (or not) during your Clomid cycles?

Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Milliemoos

heavenly said:


> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Heavenly - thanks for the link  Regarding the SA, I wouldn't worry. Think the more important figure is the count (concentration) rather than the amount in total.
> 
> Milliemoos x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Really pleased with the sperm count as it needs to be 20 or over and it's 58 and the motility needs to be at least 50% forward progression and it's 60%.
> 
> You ok today? x
Click to expand...

It all looks really positive to me Heavenly. In fact all your figures look really good. Ours are not so encouraging. Last SA showed only 23% progressive motility and my FSH came back at 12.9. Doesn't exactly fill me with confidence. I am doing ok ish today thanks. Have a feeling it's not going to work for us this month but the Nurse said she is keeping her positive hat on as she wants to be able to put a tick in her box. Scared they are going to say it's ICSI or nothing as we would never be able to afford anything like that. Anyway, there is a chance that it could actually work so here's hoping....

Milliemoos x


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth said:


> Are you talking about a Hycosy scan? If so, I have had one of those, and it's nothing to worry about, just embarrassing with the internal probe, but it all is isn't it let's be honest. I ditched the clear blue monitor this month, feel confident I know I'm ovulating about now. I know I ovulate, just then nothing happens, which is the frustrating part. We may consider going to see a private consultant on our 3rd cycle to be scanned/monitored, so we can make a better decision as to what to do next.
> 
> One more get up, so tired.


Hi Vadergarth - yep think it must be a Hycosy scan. Glad that it won't hurt - one less thing to worry about 

Think it's always a good idea to get a second opinion. We will be going back to our old Clinic for a consultation if this month doesn't work.

Milliemoos x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milliemoos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Heavenly - thanks for the link  Regarding the SA, I wouldn't worry. Think the more important figure is the count (concentration) rather than the amount in total.
> 
> Milliemoos x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Really pleased with the sperm count as it needs to be 20 or over and it's 58 and the motility needs to be at least 50% forward progression and it's 60%.
> 
> You ok today? x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all looks really positive to me Heavenly. In fact all your figures look really good. Ours are not so encouraging. Last SA showed only 23% progressive motility and my FSH came back at 12.9. Doesn't exactly fill me with confidence. I am doing ok ish today thanks. Have a feeling it's not going to work for us this month but the Nurse said she is keeping her positive hat on as she wants to be able to put a tick in her box. Scared they are going to say it's ICSI or nothing as we would never be able to afford anything like that. Anyway, there is a chance that it could actually work so here's hoping....
> 
> Milliemoos x
Click to expand...

I am keeping everything crossed for you hun.  It's so hard, isn't it. xx

Well, I know we have this appointment on Monday and pretty sure it's going to be IVF with DE, but it's going to be at least £7k in this country, cheaper abroad. We don't have that sort of money, so will have to put off treatment and save up like mad then beg, borrow or steal the rest. Heaven knows what we will do if it doesn't work, I won't want to give up after just one go.


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi Heavenly, 
Best of luck for you appointment on Monday, the financial side of things is such a burden isn't it, but I guess it will all be worth it in the long term.  I am having lots of cramps and sickness again today, like period pain, it's day 18, so wonder if this could be ovulation?  

Hope you all having a relaxing weekendx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Had some spotting today and some mild cramping. Feel like it's all over   

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a better weekend xxx


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth - how are you hun?    

Milliemoos - Not over yet hun, keeping everything crossed.  xx


AFM, appointment tomorrow at 5pm.  Got all my paperwork from FS and FSH and OH's SA results together.  Loads of paperwork to fill in, wish I hadn't left it til tonight to fill it in!!

I am still unsure what clinic I will have DE at, but I need to start somewhere, and at the very least, I can get any investigative tests needed done there as it's very convenient.

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## heavenly

Wasn't told anything I didn't know.  AMH is 1.97 which is fine for my age, but very low for fertility.  She said OH's SA was fine, she said it was obviously up to us but she didn't recommend assisted conception due to my age, the odds are just too low.  So I said we had already decided about DE and she said that was what she was going to suggest.

She said we should put our name down for their Egg sharing list.  We can have the treatment at Brighton, which would be very convenient.  They don't do egg donation though at Brighton just egg sharing.  .  I am not sure what the difference is between egg donor and egg sharing though.  She was vague about the differences apart from saying you only get half the eggs with egg sharing.  So surely it's a better option to go with an egg donor?  

Anyway, she said for us to carry on TTC naturally and to take DHEA, which I already have at home but not taken yet and to let her know if we want to be put on the list, with our requirements.  It's £5300, plus meds, would be between £6k & £7k for egg sharing at the Agora. 

I think we will try another couple of clinics (I know we will have to pay again), that do egg donation as well as egg sharing.  I need to have as much as info as possible.


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all! How's it going?

Heavenly - I don't know the differences between egg donor and sharing but it sounds mighty exciting to me. I know the success rate of IVF etc is so much higher than what we are currently going through so if you can afford it then crack on! Definitely think it's a good idea to talk to a few clinics, it's a big decision and you need all the info before going ahead. So excited for you!!

afm - I am in a better frame of mind today as cramping and spotting has stopped. One week until OTD so just a waiting game now.

Milliemoos x


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all! How's it going?
> 
> Heavenly - I don't know the differences between egg donor and sharing but it sounds mighty exciting to me. I know the success rate of IVF etc is so much higher than what we are currently going through so if you can afford it then crack on! Definitely think it's a good idea to talk to a few clinics, it's a big decision and you need all the info before going ahead. So excited for you!!
> 
> afm - I am in a better frame of mind today as cramping and spotting has stopped. One week until OTD so just a waiting game now.
> 
> Milliemoos x


Well success rate of IVF with my own eggs, about 1%. With DE, between 50%-60%. Just need to look into egg donor and sharing. Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Milliemoos

Wow Heavenly, that's amazing. Are you looking into London clinics at all? If so, may I point you in the direction of crgh - centre for reproductive and genetic health. It's where my DH and I went when we thought we would have to go straight to IVF and also where we had our first ever IUI. They have an amazing success rate, we did our research on this! Worth a look maybe?


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Wow Heavenly, that's amazing. Are you looking into London clinics at all? If so, may I point you in the direction of crgh - centre for reproductive and genetic health. It's where my DH and I went when we thought we would have to go straight to IVF and also where we had our first ever IUI. They have an amazing success rate, we did our research on this! Worth a look maybe?


Trying closer to home first, been to Brighton, will visit the SEFC next (Tunbridge Wells). Then see where we go from there. thank you. xx Egg sharing seems to be shorter waiting list but less eggs. Egg Donor treatment, longer waiting list, more eggs. Mmmmmm, confused of Worthing here!!


----------



## Milliemoos

OOH, I think I might know the difference now. Reckon that Egg sharing is where the other lady (who has very good egg reserve etc), wants IVF but can't afford it. Sometimes, women are given the option to donate half of their eggs that they make in one cycle to another lady (they use the other half). In return, they have to pay very little or no money for their own IVF. Then Egg Donor is where a lady is simply donating their eggs in a cycle so you would get them all.

Make sense?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Milliemoos said:


> OOH, I think I might know the difference now. Reckon that Egg sharing is where the other lady (who has very good egg reserve etc), wants IVF but can't afford it. Sometimes, women are given the option to donate half of their eggs that they make in one cycle to another lady (they use the other half). In return, they have to pay very little or no money for their own IVF. Then Egg Donor is where a lady is simply donating their eggs in a cycle so you would get them all.
> 
> Make sense?


Yep that's correct Milliemoos, we looked into this as we couldn't afford IVF and was good option but Unfortunatly I don't have a good enough egg reserve. I would have loved to have don't egg sharing aswell, help someone out too. We went to the London Women's Clinic, they were fantastic even though they couldn't help us. Xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi SarahS - how's it going? Are you testing next week?


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi Milliemoos 

Doing ok this month, feel more relaxed. Just waiting for my peak with the OPK's, hopefully it will be in the next few days. How are you doing? X


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Sarah - I am doing OK thanks. Supposed to be testing next Tuesday so praying that it has worked this time. Last month I was fairly chilled out about it all but the Nurse said if it didn't work this time then we would need to explore other options  

Hope you get your peak soon!


----------



## heavenly

Thank you ladies for trying to help me make sense of it all!!!    

Well, done some more digging.  Even though I can't donate eggs myself (would love to but I am an oap...), I can go on a waiting list for eggs from an egg sharer, shorter waiting list but only half the eggs.

Altruistic donor - longer waiting list and NOT necessarily all the eggs.  Apparently it depends on the clinic, sometimes they split the eggs between 2 recipients.

So there you go, Agora - I can go on the egg sharing list, get half the eggs.  Going to ring the SEFC next (Tun Wells), they do altruistic donors but not egg sharing so will ask them over the phone how many eggs you get and what the length of the waiting time is.  Want to get as much info over the phone that I can, don't want to spend out another small fortune for a chat, unless I have to!!

Sarah and Millie - wishing you both SO much love and luck this cycle!!  xxx


AFM, I am around 8DPO, no symptoms.  Have one cycle of Clomid left, then we will go back to TTC naturally, keep taking all the supplements and will be starting acupuncture in April.  And when we have saved up enough, will put us down on the waiting list for DE.

Love to you all!  xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Milliemoos, hoping you have a BFP this month. Did you try clomid on it's own first before trying it with IUI? I've got 2 months left on clomid alone then have to start looking at other options. But because we have to pay we thinking that we might go straight into IVF instead of IUI. Hopefully doesn't come to that tho. 

Heavenly - sending you lots of love and baby dust too you, you still got one more go, but fingers crossed for this month.

Sarah 
Xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Heavenly - with all the talk of the Eggs I totally forgot you are actually on the 2WW and at the same stage as me!!   I am still getting the odd crampy sensations but no more spotting  

Sarah - I have always had Clomid in conjunction with IUI although I might actually try a few months with just Clomid as have some spare. We have to pay for everything. It's such a difficult decision to make as obviously IUI is massively cheaper but the success rate is so much lower than IVF etc. We can't afford IVF at the moment so can't make the choice. I think if I had my way, I would want to try Clomid/IUI for a few more cycles maybe having two IUI's in one cycle. I just have a feeling that we are not out of the running yet, although the Nurse doesn't agree with me...


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Heavenly - with all the talk of the Eggs I totally forgot you are actually on the 2WW and at the same stage as me!!  I am still getting the odd crampy sensations but no more spotting
> 
> Sarah - I have always had Clomid in conjunction with IUI although I might actually try a few months with just Clomid as have some spare. We have to pay for everything. It's such a difficult decision to make as obviously IUI is massively cheaper but the success rate is so much lower than IVF etc. We can't afford IVF at the moment so can't make the choice. I think if I had my way, I would want to try Clomid/IUI for a few more cycles maybe having two IUI's in one cycle. I just have a feeling that we are not out of the running yet, although the Nurse doesn't agree with me...


Sarah - thank you. 

Millie - So we are!! Wishing you loads of luck this cycle!!


----------



## SarahScrafton

Millie- were in same position we really cannot afford either. I would defiantly try clomid with/without IUI a few more times, I have read loads of success stories with clomid & IUI despite the low statistics. That's what I focus on to keep me going. X


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all, need a little advice!! 
I've been testing using the cheapy OPK's for the past few days, had I faint line today and decide to buy some clearblue digital today just to try get a more clearer result (as last month I only got faint lines with cheapys and did ovulated) anyway after testing with the digital I got smiley face . So just few questions we have been doing the deed now every other day for past 4 days, should we carry on like that or every day now? Also should I carry on testing or not? I'm on cycle day 12 which seems pretty early for me as cycle is normally 31 days.

Thanks
Sarah
Xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Sarah - I wouldn't carry on testing as you have found your surge. Not sure about the baby dance frequency   We were told to back up our IUI so did it the day after the procedure. Maybe every day... anyone?


----------



## Buttercup79

Hey All, 

Been a bit absent recently as been super busy at work and a bit down over a number of non baby related things and given my business trip smack bang in the middle of ovulation  there's no way of being up the duff this month.  In a way it's kind of a relief as I haven't had to track anything or worry about anything. 

Heavenly, sounds like all is go on the egg donor/ egg sharing route - eggciting times - bad joke!?    Looks like the SA results are good too so well done on your hubby.  Cross fingers for you this month though anyhow I will be hoping for good news. 

Milliemoos/ Vadergarth/SarahS - how are things going - hope the two week wait is not stressing you out too much. 


Mrs C hope you have resolved your execise dilemas. I going running every week and don't think there's any real reason to stop.  if you body is used to exercising then it should be fine, but I would following your nurses advice and don't over exercise as that can affect ovulation. 

Love to you all. 

xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Glad to see you back Cas11 - I am going to be having some time of treatment while we figure out what to do next and I am actually looking forward to not tracking things etc for a while   

Today I started spotting again. Reckon it's too close to when AF is due to be anything other than bad news   I had friends over when it started and ended up bursting into tears, how embarrassing


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone,
Been off the radar this week, stupid bloody OFsted at school, as well as my German exchange kids here - been a nightmare!  Oh well, over now, and just got in, and already half sloshed on vino.    Heavenly - good luck with everything at the mo, hope it all works out for you honey.  2WW for me has been pretty crappy to be honest, found mother's day pretty unbearable, especially with my sis having not long had her first baby, and another set of friends just had  a little boy - so hard isn't it! I was convinced I had implantation cramping at the weekend, I drive myself mad with it all.  I can't imagine we will have been successful this month, have been so ridiculously stressed this week with stupid OFsted it's unbelievable, could really do with a career change, any suggestions?

Big hugs to you all, and let's hope there is some good news for one of us this month
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Vadergarth - have lots of memories of my Mother getting very stressed every time Ofsted were about, really feel for you. When is your OTD?

I am afraid any good news will not be coming from me this month as have continued to spot and it seems to be getting heavier. Oh well, I have come to terms with it now. 

xx


----------



## heavenly

Cas11 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been a bit absent recently as been super busy at work and a bit down over a number of non baby related things and given my business trip smack bang in the middle of ovulation there's no way of being up the duff this month. In a way it's kind of a relief as I haven't had to track anything or worry about anything.
> 
> Heavenly, sounds like all is go on the egg donor/ egg sharing route - eggciting times - bad joke!?  Looks like the SA results are good too so well done on your hubby. Cross fingers for you this month though anyhow I will be hoping for good news.
> Love to you all.
> 
> xx


Well, we know we will be going down the ED route, but we can now relax and enjoy Spring and Summer, as I feel the pressure is off. Yes....terrible joke. 

Glad...well you know what I mean...that you have had a month off stressing about it all.


----------



## heavenly

Milliemoos said:


> Vadergarth - have lots of memories of my Mother getting very stressed every time Ofsted were about, really feel for you. When is your OTD?
> 
> I am afraid any good news will not be coming from me this month as have continued to spot and it seems to be getting heavier. Oh well, I have come to terms with it now.
> 
> xx


Sorry to hear that hun. Good luck with the forthcoming treatment and the next plan of action!


----------



## heavenly

Vadergarth said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been off the radar this week, stupid bloody OFsted at school, as well as my German exchange kids here - been a nightmare! Oh well, over now, and just got in, and already half sloshed on vino.  Heavenly - good luck with everything at the mo, hope it all works out for you honey. 2WW for me has been pretty crappy to be honest, found mother's day pretty unbearable, especially with my sis having not long had her first baby, and another set of friends just had a little boy - so hard isn't it! I was convinced I had implantation cramping at the weekend, I drive myself mad with it all. I can't imagine we will have been successful this month, have been so ridiculously stressed this week with stupid OFsted it's unbelievable, could really do with a career change, any suggestions?
> 
> Big hugs to you all, and let's hope there is some good news for one of us this month
> xxxxxxxx


Sorry you are having such a stressful time. TTC is stressful enough, I can't imagine how I would have coped with it all if I had a really stressful job as well. Kudos to you.  Opening those tea rooms....? Job comes second to TTC...you need to look after your spirit as well as the physical side of things. 

AFM, mega leg ache today, we went for long walk around a golf course, so hilly but beautiful scenery. Going to do another one today, glutton for punishment! But we really feel getting out into the countryside and having lots of fresh air, really helps us.

I am 12 DPO, AF is due around end of the week. No symptoms to report!!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All

Hope everyone is doing ok? 

We had lovley day out yesterday, a nice walk the ice cream!! Had a few stabbing pains in my left hand side yesterday and still there today. Since I had my peak on wed (cycle day 12) in guessing it's not ov pain again?  Feel a bit all over the place this month as didn't expect to have peak so early. Might bring my test day forward? 

Luck and baby dust to everyone. X


----------



## Buttercup79

Milliemoos said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Glad to see you back Cas11 - I am going to be having some time of treatment while we figure out what to do next and I am actually looking forward to not tracking things etc for a while
> 
> Today I started spotting again. Reckon it's too close to when AF is due to be anything other than bad news  I had friends over when it started and ended up bursting into tears, how embarrassing


Big hug Milliemoos - at least it was with friends. AF started for me too on Saturday and for the first time I felt ok about it, but then I knew there wasn't a cats chance in hell of being pg.  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Vadergarth said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been off the radar this week, stupid bloody OFsted at school, as well as my German exchange kids here - been a nightmare! Oh well, over now, and just got in, and already half sloshed on vino.  Heavenly - good luck with everything at the mo, hope it all works out for you honey. 2WW for me has been pretty crappy to be honest, found mother's day pretty unbearable, especially with my sis having not long had her first baby, and another set of friends just had a little boy - so hard isn't it! I was convinced I had implantation cramping at the weekend, I drive myself mad with it all. I can't imagine we will have been successful this month, have been so ridiculously stressed this week with stupid OFsted it's unbelievable, could really do with a career change, any suggestions?
> 
> Big hugs to you all, and let's hope there is some good news for one of us this month
> xxxxxxxx


Ohh you poor thing - OFsted always sounds so awful. My mum is teacher and it just sounds horrific - might explain why I didn't want to become a teacher. Hope its a relief now its done and that's it for a while. xx


----------



## Buttercup79

SarahScrafton said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok?
> 
> We had lovley day out yesterday, a nice walk the ice cream!! Had a few stabbing pains in my left hand side yesterday and still there today. Since I had my peak on wed (cycle day 12) in guessing it's not ov pain again? Feel a bit all over the place this month as didn't expect to have peak so early. Might bring my test day forward?
> 
> Luck and baby dust to everyone. X


Sarah/ Heavenly, I agree a bit of fresh air and exercise does help. DH and I went to the countryside for the weekend, went for a couple of runs, and a long walk - just great to be outside, hear the birds singing - bliss.

Heavenly, you mentioned going to a clinic in T-Wells (SEFC). We were going to speak to the Lister, but are hoping to move away from London and down that way so that might be an option. Have you heard good things about it?

xx


----------



## heavenly

Sarah - It's confusing, isn't it! Hope you are ok today. xx

Cas - Sorry about AF.  Re the SEFC, I keep my eye on the board here, also check out the website.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268546.280

http://www.sefc.co.uk/success.html

We are taking the Spring and Summer off consultations, tests etc....we know what we are going to do, but as we have to save up, we won't be seeing another clinic yet, but SEFC is on the list. Good luck. 

/links


----------



## heavenly

How is everyone?    

AF is due tomorrow.  Rather it didn't come though.    We are off to the Royal Albert Hall tomorrow night to see Paul McCartney, I am beyond excited as I am a big Beatles fan.  OH is an even bigger Beatles fan and has seen him twice and is like an excitable child at the moment!!

Love to you all.  xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> Sarah - It's confusing, isn't it! Hope you are ok today. xx
> 
> Cas - Sorry about AF.  Re the SEFC, I keep my eye on the board here, also check out the website.
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268546.280
> 
> http://www.sefc.co.uk/success.html
> 
> We are taking the Spring and Summer off consultations, tests etc....we know what we are going to do, but as we have to save up, we won't be seeing another clinic yet, but SEFC is on the list. Good luck.
> /links


Thanks for the info on SEFC - I'll certainly do some research into that. Sounds like you have a plan which is positive - a few months TTC naturally with less pressure and lots of vits and chilling might be just what you need. 
xx


----------



## Buttercup79

heavenly said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow. Rather it didn't come though.  We are off to the Royal Albert Hall tomorrow night to see Paul McCartney, I am beyond excited as I am a big Beatles fan. OH is an even bigger Beatles fan and has seen him twice and is like an excitable child at the moment!!
> 
> Love to you all. xx


Have a fab time - very jealous - will be great! xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi All

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Just needed some advice, I'm 8dpo and have had a stitch like pain on my left side on and off for 2 days mainly at night when I'm settling down. Anyone else had it or similar? 

Sarah xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Am also very jealous, enjoy!!!  Well, i'm on day 30, and had a negative preg test this morning, oh what joy.  I do think those clear blue preg tests are very brutal 'not pregnant' written in words is pretty hard to take, what's wrong with blue lines?    WEll, at least it spurred me on to ring Gynae Health clinic in Manchester, and he have our first private consultants appt on Wed!!    Is it weird to be excited?  I hope they will be able to scan me on my third cycle of chlomid, then see where we go from there.  Watch the savings start to disappear! Oh well, at least we might feel a bit better knowing we are being pro-active.

Love to you all!

One more get up then 2 weeks off, and my god I have earned it.x


----------



## SarahScrafton

Hi all

God what a day today!!! Suppose to have my day 21 bloods taken today, well after 8 attempts at the docs then 4 attempts at the hospital I just gave up!! And sin is now in my side and back!! Don't think clomid is agreeing with me this month. 

Xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Gosh, that's a lot of attempts for bloods, hope you ok today.  What a lovely day in Manchester!  Hope the sun has been shining for you all.  I have found the last few days really hard.  I tested on Thursday (day 30) and got a negative result, and still haven't come on yet, but have sore boobs and period style tummy ache on and off.  Feel like my body is being very mean!  I had a little private weep in the kitchen last night, as don't want to put it all on to my husband.  Does anyone else do this?

Roll on Wed for the first consultation with Gynae Health.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Vadergarth.  Sorry to hear that your body is messing you around.  You think you have it all clued up and then it does something different and messes about with you head.  As everyone keeps saying to me you are not our until AF arrives, but again, that can sometimes get your hopes up, so I will just send you a hug    Yep, I often have a cry on my own (usually in the shower) and get it all out so I can try and be positive again. This is the first month that I didn't cry as we kind of took a month off, and it made the world of difference knowing that I had no chance.. odd as that sounds. back to it this month but not doing any ovulation testing, and to be honest I am not entirely sure what day I am on, which is quite novel. 

Hope you are enjoying the first proper day of your hols  - although I hear it is going to snow up North!

xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

Gggrrrrr such a weird day today! On day cycle day 24 (31 days normally) and about 12dpo, took a test today and no guessing BFN! So frustrating coz I think I'm feeling all these small signs pains in belly/back bit sicky feeling on morning and soooo hungry all the time. But feel like my body is playing tricks on me. I am hoping I have tested to early and maybe still in with chance. 
I'm just going to try and not test again and just see if AF turns up other wise I'm going to drive myself crazy! And it's a hard week as very close friend is having her baby tomorrow.      feel so emotional. 

Xxxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on for a while as needed to take my mind off the whole TTC for a while. We are taking a little break at the moment while we think about what to do next. I must say that it's nice to be able to focus on other things for a bit  

Sarah - how are things now?

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi everyone,
Hope you are all well.  Well, a lot has happened since I last posted on here.  We have been to see a private consultant, who to cut it short said that I should not be taking chlomid as I am clearly ovulating, and to quote 'You might as well be taking strepsils!', which was rather unexpected to say the least.  He said we need to diagnose the problems, then treat them, instead of throwing things at me and hoping they will work.  Shock.  Anyway, we have had immunity and chromosome blood tests done (waiting for results), and I had a hysteroscopy this week, which revealed I have a 'uterine septum', which I had never heard of, but is an abnormality I was born with in my uterus, which makes it heart shape at the top, which prevents the egg from implanting.  How was this never picked up on the NHS!!??  I am having the 'septum' removed on Tuesday, under general anaesthetic, and hope that this will help us move forward.  Just thought I would update you all.  How is everyone doing?

xx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Vadergarth, 

Can't believe that this wasn't noticed before, but it sounds like your new Dr is setting you on the right path and you have a bit more clarity which must be reassuring in someways. I think Clomid is sometimes used without much thought by doctors and if you are actually ovulating, then there seems little point in being on it.  Best of luck with the op tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.

xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all? 

Vadergarth, how did the op go?

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi Cas11,
I am fine thank you. The op went well, they kept me in over night, as I had to wait 10 hours with no food or drink to go down, which was hellish.  Doc said he was happy, and after a few days, I was feeling ok, just very tired, and a bit sore, amazing really.  We are seeing the doc next Wednesday for our follow up appt, so will hopefully be able to ask when we can start trying again, as have no idea if we need to wait a few cycles or not.  I am feeling really quite hopeful about things, and obviously gutted NHS missed this, but what can you do.  How are things with you?

xxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

So glad it went well. I am sure you won't have to wait a few cycles before you start trying again. After my op, we left it a couple of weeks before trying just to let everything heal so it won't be long before you are back in the saddle again! Hoping that this means you will be well on the road to a BFP.  It always feels so good to be doing something positive.

AFM, we have our first appointment with the Lister next week which I am nervous about but also quite excited as it feels like we are doing something constructive. I have also asked for a referral to Guys and St Thomas as we should be entitled to a couple of cycles on the NHS, but I am not sure how long the waiting list is though- someone told me about 2 years! Little steps in the right direction. 

Let us know how it goes next week.  Make sure you get plenty of rest over the next few days.

xxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Ladies,

I'm not sure if you are still on this thread as I think we all filtered off as clomid failed to work for us all and so if you are not checking then I guess you may not get this message........ but just wondering how you are all doing and to give you a bit of positive news which I hope will pass on to you all too and give you some hope. This am, my first ever BFP and a natural one too OMG!! I have taken 4 tests already - 2 of the cheapo sticks when I woke up (and I'm not even sure why I decided to test today as have been cramping for 5 days so assumed AF was on  its way) which had a faint second line and then an early response test when I got to work which confirmed followed by a clear blue digital which said "pregnant 2-3 weeks" - a little excessive on the testing, but I was totally shocked as had been willing AF on so I could have my blood tests for AMF before we could start treatment...and wanted to check and double check and triple check. Now, I know very well that it is early days and apart from cramping I don't have any symptoms at all so I am not entirely convinced it is going to stick around, but here's hoping and praying. But is such a relief to know that I can get pgt. Now just got to concentrate on staying that way.  Am going to acupuncture tonight which will hopefully get thelittle bugger to bed in properly.....

Bizarely, we had our first appointment at the Lister last week and are scheduled to undergo a load of tests and then BFP. Hope you ladies have had some good news and/or you are feeling positive.

Vadergarth - are you feeling better after the operation? 

Milliemoos - what are your plans after clomid? 

Heavenly - I think you were due to go down the DE route - how is that going.

Lots of love to the other ladies on the thread.  Are there any more good news stories from the thread?

xoxo


----------



## Vadergarth

OMG amazing news!!!!        Congratulations!  That has actually made my day!  So pleased to hear that it can actually happen for one of us, you must be absolutely over the moon! How does it feel?  Must be such a shock after all this stress.  Make sure you take it easy, and keep your feet up.  I am really well thanks, feeling so much more positive after the op, not sure if I put on here, that our consultant said we have 80-85% chance of conception within a year with the septum gone, which is great.  Doc said to go back to see him after 6 months if no luck, but am hoping and praying it will happen before then, as we have booked a holiday to cyprus for half term, and are making our way through the small amount of savings!  

Let me know how you are feeling, and massive congrats again.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi Vadergarth, 

Thank you! I know  we are totally over the moon and so shocked, especially after making the decision to go for IVF within the next few months.  It feels all a bit crazy at the moment and I am going from excitement to complete panic that it's not going to stick as I have no symptoms apart from cramping and my boobs are getting less sore, but I guess there is very little I can do to help this other than eat well and take my vits and try not to stress - although I don't think getting stuck in a hot lift today with 12 sweaty men and then taking 2 1/2 hours to do a 50 minute journey was exactly stress free! Acupuncture today and reflexology on Friday though so hope that helps. Like you I have a pretty intense job and need to start chilling a bit, so that's my aim!

Glad you are feeling positive after the op and the stats sound very good -it sounds like such an obvious thing to have checked so I can't believe the NHS didn't spot it - but must be a relief to have pinpointed something and had it sorted.  Cyprus sounds lovely a great way to relax and very well deserved - sometimes you just need to have a bit of fun. Only a week and 2 days to go, I guess. Have a wonderful time.  

Stay in touch and let me know how things go. 

xx


----------



## Vadergarth

Hi,
I'm sure it's totally normal to be worried in the early stages, but just try to enjoy it, and rest as much as you can.  This weather is amazing, am personally trying to be on my sun lounger by 5.00 this week, which is a big change for me.

Take care, and keep in touch xxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup79

Yes, DH is being very protective and making me put my feet up - I am sure that the extra help round the house won't last though! 

Have a great weekend and enjoy the sunshine. 
xx


----------



## our2012dream

Hello there,

I am on my third cycle of clomid - I am ovulating on it which is good news - at least thats a start! I have until January 2012 to try and concieve on the drug.

Of course really pleased that it is working, just need to get it on at the right times! My hubbies sperm is good, as this was checked.

I am not having any scans by my consultant.

It would be good to chat to you through your journey and support one another, as it is a hard topic to talk to people about isn't it!?

I am currently off work until Thursday - having a few days off as feel really LOW in mood and tired etc, sure it is the clomid, last month had a great month on it. Not toooooo hormonal, my husband is getting used to the highs and lows, how about you??

Look forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Buttercup79

Hi there our2012dream, 

Didn't want to leave your post unanswered but I don't think this thread is being used that much anymore as people's journeys have either moved on, or been very lucky like me to finally get a BFP.  You might want to try the Clomid Chatter thread as the girls will have lots of advice and experience and there is bound to be someone on a similar cycle as you.

I note that you are not having any scans - are you having day 21 blood tests though. I would try to push your clinic for a bit of monitoring so you know for sure that it is working and that you are on the right dose.

Very best of luck.

xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hia, 

I agree, it's liberating to talk to people going through similar times and I would love some clomid buddies.  I have a little experience of clomid which I can add to the pot... (I am on my 2nd month of it and yes - I am being scanned.  Last month it showed 3 follicles and there was the worry/joy of triplets but sadly nothing happened. This month I am overstimulated and had 7 follicles(!), as I have just turned forty, I understand that only 20% of my eggs would likely to be healthy, (1:5) so we decided to go for it anyway and I am now in the last 2 days of seeing if it has worked.  Fingers crossed very tightly).  I too have what they are calling unexplained fertility as they cant pick up anything except slightly low progesterone, until this month when it rose to 94 - due to the 7 follicles no doubt).

Side effects of clomid I've experienced have been:
Very tender breasts from 1 week after taking clomid and lasting for a week, then the tenderness goes 2 days before expected period date.  (Note- this is normal for clomid and dont get hopes up!!).
Night sweats - not badly and I've enjoyed being a little warmer!
1st month bloating,(but this month I didnt).
Strangely this time around I also had strong period pain 9 days after ovulation which I was excited about as 'implantation pains' but as all the breast tenderness has gone, I am on expectation management.
Mood swings - the first month was fine and I had no mood swings at all,  this month I have been working hard not to get over-emotional, so I think it probably has been a side effect.  

What I've picked up helps fertility:
Preeseed, (as clomid drys up cervical fluid).
Foresight Vitamins (who specialise in fertility, you send in your hair sample and they work out the minerals you are short in, I take around 14 differant things per day - if you are interested in what they are, let me know and I'll list them).
walking 1 hour per day (and for me giving up running and all intense exercise).  This is like medicine to reduce stress as well as physically getting everything moving.  
The obvious - healthy eating, low sugar, no caffine, no alcohol, try and reduce stress, more sleep, not obsessing about it (impossible!).
Pineapple
Water - 2 litres per day

Can anyone add to the list?!

If it helps anyone not being scanned - I found that the pee sticks were actually quite accurate on when I was ovulating on the scans.  (I had been told previously that they were always a day later than when you ovulate).

I tried acupuncture last year but it changed my periods and made things more confusing to work out when I was ovulating, so I gave up on it.  Has anyone else been through this and did it work for them?

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed all the excited olympic spirit gets these babies in gear too!  Have a lovely weekend.


----------

